# My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic



## PK

It's about time we had one of these!

LET US COME TOGETHER BRONIES

Members:
*the whole goddamn forum*


----------



## Aisling

YES WE MUST!

We must do clubby things to differentiate ourselves from the Entertainment thread though >:C Hmm.


----------



## Mai

:D

Joining.


----------



## Silver

WE MUST THINK! BUT FIRST WE MUST NOT THINK ON EMPTY STOMACHS.

/goes to find something to eat/help think with


----------



## PK

Twilight Sparkle said:


> WE MUST THINK! BUT FIRST WE MUST NOT THINK ON EMPTY STOMACHS.
> 
> /goes to find something to eat/help think with


THESE PONIES, THEY DRIVE ME TO DRINK


----------



## Lili

FUCK YES THIS IS THE SHIT

CALL ME PINKY PIE 8DD

No, srsly, I'm joining.  Maybe we should all make avatars of different characters.  Or change our names (for those who haven't yet) to the names of characters.  I can't though, because my account won't let me change.


----------



## PK

Added!


----------



## Furiianda

Uhm, the first club thing you should do is supply those two with befitting avatars...? >:
(anyway I guess I will join... I don't really want to change my username or avatar though... heck my avatar is half pony already)


----------



## Ether's Bane

Y.E.S. 

Joining.

(I'm rock-ground.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I came into this show, trying to dislike it... and my God, even if the lessons/morals at the end are cheesy and I don't really like the whole friendship thing, it DRAWS ME IN and I don't know why. Maybe it's the pretty artwork which I find sickingly sweet and unnatural, yet SO shiny and colourful. Maybe there's something about how the ponies are so diverse. They can be any colour, have any type of cutie mark. Maybe it's that most of the characters are actually pretty good and they actually make attempts at continuity. I just don't know... 

But regardless, I'm count me in. I don't want to change my name, but I got a good avvie of Princess Celestia so I hope that's enough. (Although I might not keep it for very long, take note of that. I tend to be obsessive with avvies.)

Going to try a discussion topic thing... my favourite character is Fluttershy. I really like her portrayal of shyness and can really relate to her timidity. What about you guys?

Also, I have a few avvies I've made myself, in case anyone wants them (please note that I'm not really good at making "funny" avvies for the most part... and they probably aren't too good):


----------



## Furiianda

Oh, maybe (more than) a little cheesy, but I think it's a great show for any kid to be watching overall. Er, I mean, just taking the kid perspective here, since MLP is marketed towards young girls. It's friendly and nice and all (every pony parties aaaalll the time) and has some pretty nice unique morals, sometimes at least. For example not to discriminate against zebras!

I mostly like to watch children's shows for their... escapism I guess. It's nice to have some really lighthearted jokes that don't touch on generic adult subjects, and I'm not a huge fan of violence either... ehe. Anyway, it's a nice break from every other show/person/thing I observe, sometimes. 
I want to know how this show is animated! hmmm



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Going to try a discussion topic thing... my favourite character is Fluttershy. I really like her portrayal of shyness and can really relate to her timidity. What about you guys?


I totally agree. Also _flutterguy_ and the way she's all quiet and reserved but really... does unexpected stuff sometimes is cool. 
Pinkypie (y or ie?!) does the same kind of thing except... the opposite... rather than being really quiet and unwilling to speak, she's overly loud and annoying and crazy-hyper so the others just ignore her suggestions... ehe.
Maybe a bit annoying, but less so in the later episodes... eee...
I find it a bit easier to say who I don't like, but I guess if I had to pick favourites (from the main characters) I'd pick those two... Applejack is pretty cool too~ 

I like the avatars by the way! (Except Spike, he looks a little awkward, but I don't think I've seen that episode yet)


----------



## ultraviolet

Furiianda said:
			
		

> I want to know how this show is animated! hmmm


flash, iirc. It's made by the same people who made the Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## Aisling

ultraviolet said:


> flash, iirc. It's made by the same people who made the Powerpuff Girls.


It looks like a lot like flash, but I had my doubts because it looks really good for flash compared to most kids' shows these days. Usually it just looks really cheesy and stiff but in MLP you can tell they put a lot of time into it, what with all the subtle movements and angles and stuff. Well, I mean, relatively, when compared to most flash animation, which is normally just in profile or a three-quarter view or something, with the occasional front/back shot for actiony running scenes. The ponies turn around and shake their heads and... well I guess I'm just easily impressed and don't know much about flash. (I guess there's flash that's done with models and flash with individually drawn frames, I'm assuming/referring to the former just because of how clean and consistent it looks)

Most of the Powerpuff Girls was actually animated by hand, though, if you're saying the creators in common are why you're assuming it's flash animated (well, besides the fact Wikipedia says it is). Like, only one special episode in 2009 was in flash, and the other 79 were hand-animated in South Korea.


----------



## PK

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ...
> 
> Also, I have a few avvies I've made myself, in case anyone wants them (please note that I'm not really good at making "funny" avvies for the most part... and they probably aren't too good):


da;ladh;a that Pinkie Pie one is adorable.

And I totally know what you mean, I came in expecting to hate this show (It's my little pony, for god's sake) and yet for some reason I loved it. *THIS IS WHAT THE SHOW DOES TO YOU*


----------



## Furiianda

Spike said:


> (I guess there's flash that's done with models and flash with individually drawn frames, I'm assuming/referring to the former just because of how clean and consistent it looks)


Yeah this is  what I want to know ): when I last researched anything about flash it was a bunch of people saying you have to draw all the frames individually to make it look nice, and "tweening sucks lol" etc etc
I thought it might have been done with Lightwave (3D program), surprisingly enough it seems that it has a "look like 2D" option that was used to animate... Fairly Oddparents or something. According to their gallery. ?_? But if you can just make a sort of 3D model in flash yeah :V
(just figuring out what to hax lololol, I think vector animation would just be a good answer to a certain something I'm making)
Anyway, uh, UV, thanks for mentioning the program {: I guess if I just research I can determine whether it'd all hand drawn or done with "flattened" 3D models -- those ponies sure turn smoothly sometimes.


----------



## PK

I know it is DEFINITELY flash animation.


----------



## Big Macintosh

eeyup.
Can I join?


----------



## PK

Big Macintosh said:


> eeyup.
> Can I join?


Eeeyup.


----------



## H-land

I found some nice pictures of me,
So I made an avatar or three.















(I might as well join this group, too-
 no pony would object, would you?)


----------



## PK

Zecora said:


> I found some nice pictures of me,
> So I made an avatar or three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I might as well join this group, too-
> no pony would object, would you?)


OH NO

IT'S AN EVIL ENCHANTRESS, SHE DOES EVIL DANCES


----------



## H-land

Doctor Whoof said:


> OH NO
> 
> IT'S AN EVIL ENCHANTRESS, SHE DOES EVIL DANCES


Do you not see I'm still around?
You needn't make such awful sounds.


----------



## Mai

IF YOU LOOK DEEP IN HER EYES, SHE CAN PUT YOU IN TRANCES

Sorry Zecora.


----------



## PK

THEN WHAT WILL SHE DO, SHE'LL MIX UP AN EVIL BREW


----------



## Mai

AND SHE'LL GOBBLE YOU UP IN A BIG TASTY STEW

SO, _WATCH OUT._


----------



## PK

Mai said:


> AND SHE'LL GOBBLE YOU UP IN A BIG TASTY STEW
> 
> SO, _WATCH OUT._


----------



## Lili

Doctor Whoof said:


>


That is so awesome, I think it will be my signature now.


----------



## PK

LiLiJANA said:


> That is so awesome, I think it will be my signature now.


:D one can never have too much pony.


----------



## Zhorken

Doctor Whoof said:


> [Pinkie Pie undulating]


I have to say this is really really unnerving.

EDIT: 





Doctor Whoof said:


> [Rainbow: "THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE ABOUT 20% COOLER"]


I couldn't have said it better myself.

... OH WAIT. :D

WELL ANYWAY that's what I'm here for.


----------



## PK

Rainbow Dash said:


> I have to say this is really really unnerving.
> 
> EDIT:
> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> ... OH WAIT. :D
> 
> WELL ANYWAY that's what I'm here for.









(I hope nobody minds the images, they are simply _too good to pass up._ )


----------



## Saith

I believe I shall join, and not as one of you _normal_ ponies, oh gawsh no.

It's Saith, by the way, if that matters.


----------



## Aisling

I'm so cute

you guys

look at me


----------



## H-land

Spike said:


> [image here]
> I'm so cute
> 
> you guys
> 
> look at me


I'd comment on how cute you are,
But rhymes are few and scattered far.


----------



## Lili

Sooo... I say we should get a conversation started up!  What do you think your cutie mark would be if you were a pony?  Mine would probably be a smiley-face sticking out its tongue, or piano keys.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Probably a battery, because I'm frequently using something technological.


----------



## Rose

I think mine would be something to do with music, maybe a microphone since I love to sing. Then again I also love to bake. I once back 8 dozen cupcakes to take to school just because I felt like baking, and I was incredible bored. (Plus when I'm baking dad doesn't make me do chores.)

So either a cupcake or microphone for sure.


----------



## PK

A controller, i would think, or possibly a command prompt (eg "C:\")

ALSO OH MY GOD LAST EPISODE WAS FUCKING HILARIOUS.


----------



## Rose

Which episode was that last episode? I think I've lost track. xD


----------



## PK

Rose said:


> Which episode was that last episode? I think I've lost track. xD


The latest, the one that aired today. 

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMYuqJUTRSs

part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpP4NGyINB0


----------



## Missile

I blame this thread entirely.

Ever since I'd found this thread, I've been watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. But the thing is, I was so sure that I hated My Little Pony. 100% sure. I hated it, I dispised it, I loathed it, I never wanted it to exist.

AND THIS THREAD RUINED EVERYTHING. MY GOD I LOVE THIS SHOW.

Applejack is my favorite. She's just too adorable, and her personality is just adorably hyper, I really love it. I actually like Nightmare Moon a lot, too. But mostly Applejack. :D

Now to answer the "What would your cutie mark be if you were a pony" question, it'd probably be a court scale, since I'm planning on being a prosecuter or a defense attorney when I grow up. C:

*goes to watch more episodes*


----------



## PK

Mini Moonwalker said:


> I blame this thread entirely.
> 
> Ever since I'd found this thread, I've been watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. But the thing is, I was so sure that I hated My Little Pony. 100% sure. I hated it, I dispised it, I loathed it, I never wanted it to exist.
> 
> AND THIS THREAD RUINED EVERYTHING. MY GOD I LOVE THIS SHOW.
> 
> Applejack is my favorite. She's just too adorable, and her personality is just adorably hyper, I really love it. I actually like Nightmare Moon a lot, too. But mostly Applejack. :D
> 
> Now to answer the "What would your cutie mark be if you were a pony" question, it'd probably be a court scale, since I'm planning on being a prosecuter or a defense attorney when I grow up. C:
> 
> *goes to watch more episodes*


WELCOME TO THE HERD, BRONY.

I was exactly same way, thought I would _hate_ the show, and now I can't stop. I'm so happy I managed to convert somepony else :D


----------



## Missile

Doctor Whoof said:


> WELCOME TO THE HERD, BRONY.
> 
> I was exactly same way, thought I would _hate_ the show, and now I can't stop. I'm so happy I managed to convert somepony else :D


THANKS, BRONY. (EVERYPONY bronies 4 lyfe y/n)

It's just... _magical_ or something. I'm so glad to be apart of the brony herd. :D

I really need to finish that picture of Applejack. D:


EDIT: AHAHA it's done. :D BEHOLD THE APPLEJACK.


----------



## PK

Mini Moonwalker said:


> *applejack*


THAT IS REALLY QUITE VERY GOOD.


----------



## Missile

Doctor Whoof said:


> THAT IS REALLY QUITE VERY GOOD.


THANK YOU DOCTOR.

Oh God too adorable. She's all like "PARTY TEIM" and stuff. Pinkie's such a hyper pony. <3


----------



## H-land

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Applejack is my favorite. She's just too adorable, and her personality is just adorably hyper, I really love it. I actually like Nightmare Moon a lot, too. But mostly Applejack. :D


Applejack? Hyper? Please, do tell:
Is this the same AJ I know so well?


----------



## Missile

Zecora said:


> Applejack? Hyper? Please, do tell:
> Is this the same AJ I know so well?


DAT RHYMING.

Ah, I guess hyper wasn't the best word to use. Maybe enthusiastic would be  a better word? Especially about apples. She's very enthusiastic about apples.


----------



## PK

Zecora said:


> Applejack? Hyper? Please, do tell:
> Is this the same AJ I know so well?


It is *so hard* to avoid answering your posts in rhyme.

Anyway, me and a brony are making an MLP-related video, expect it later today (don't don't expect too much, it's one of those X does Y for Z minutes things)


----------



## H-land

Mini Moonwalker said:


> DAT RHYMING.
> 
> Ah, I guess hyper wasn't the best word to use. Maybe enthusiastic would be  a better word? Especially about apples. She's very enthusiastic about apples.


(Of course I am rhyming; it's always been my shtick.
Though it _can_ be a challenge to make them up quick.)

When it comes to apples, AJ the best pony.
She'll tell you all that you need and give you no bologna.
I'm still not sure that she acts crazy, though;
She just cares a lot, from what I've seen her show.


----------



## PK

I think Twilight Sparkle is my favorite of the ponies.
If we met, we'd probably be bronies.

*DAMMIT ZECORA*


----------



## Missile

Doctor Whoof said:


> it;s one of those X does Y for Z minutes things)


Fine by me, brony. <3 S'long as it involves ponies, it's fine~



Zecora said:


> (Of course I am rhyming; it's always been my shtick.
> Though it _can_ be a challenge to make them up quick.)
> 
> When it comes to apples, AJ the best pony.
> She'll tell you all that you need and give you no bologna.
> I'm still not sure that she acts crazy, though;
> She just cares a lot, from what I've seen her show.


I guess that does seem about right. I still think she can be hyper at times, though the role of hyper mainly belongs to Pinkie Pie, handshoofs down.



Doctor Whoof said:


> I think Twilight Sparkle is my favorite of the ponies.
> If we met, we'd probably be bronies.
> 
> *DAMMIT ZECORA*


OH GOD NOT YOU TOO. ;-;


----------



## PK

SO GUYS, IT'S TIME FOR SUPER PONYBEAT

Giggle at the Ghostie

Winter Wrap-Up

Evil Enchantress


----------



## Dinru

Just saw the first two episodes. I love Fluttershyyyyyyyy ;,,,,w;,,,,

Also I would like to join.


----------



## PK

Dinru said:


> Just saw the first two episodes. I love Fluttershyyyyyyyy ;,,,,w;,,,,
> 
> Also I would like to join.


Added!

Is it friday yet? :c


----------



## H-land

Doctor Whoof said:


> Added!
> 
> Is it friday yet? :c


It will not be Friday for a day or two.
I have one piece of advice for you:


----------



## PK

Zecora said:


>


OH MY GOD. YOU ARE MY NEW FAVORITE PERSON. PONY. WHATEVER.

THAT IS AMAZING

That video I was talking about is finally up! Pinkie Pie goes "WHOO, WHOO" for 15 minutes


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zecora said:


> Rhyming


You are _awesome_. Seriously, I think it's cool how you can keep up rhyming for so long and not make it sound awful/annoying. You get serious props for that.

As for the answer to what my cutie mark would be... well, I think I'll answer it with this:







(Ponies are harder to draw than they look. It took hours. But I think I learned a lot from it. God, I am a loser.)

Also, I like the pony beats. They're pretty neat. :3 (Aww man, now you've got me rhyming.)


----------



## Saith

Me Ponificated:







Okay, I mean, I don't know why the stitches, but who cares, right?


----------



## PK

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> *pony*


Wow, that's _great!_ I wish I had any kind of artistic ability. All i can do is make humorous screencaps. :P

Uh oh, guys. My tail is twitching.


----------



## Missile

ATTENTION BRONIES.

Due to me suffering severe Art Block, I have decided to make a big group picture with everypony's ponysona or whatever it's called. So if you would like to be in it, please let me know and post your ponysona so I can get working on the picture. :3


----------



## PK

Mini Moonwalker said:


> ATTENTION BRONIES.
> 
> Due to me suffering severe Art Block, I have decided to make a big group picture with everypony's ponysona or whatever it's called. So if you would like to be in it, please let me know and post your ponysona so I can get working on the picture. :3


askjhfsdl; I love you.

Okay, so: Male, unicorn, brown, cutie mark can either be a comand prompt (eg C:\ ) or a computer monitor.


----------



## Mai

Oh, cool! Thank you Mini!

I guess I'll have mine be a female pegasus with a blue body and a white with some bluish parts mane that's kinda messy but mostly straight (kinda like a mix of Ranbow Dash's and Twilight Sparkle's or something). She'll be a _blank flank._ :3


----------



## Dinru

Mini Moonwalker said:


> ATTENTION BRONIES.
> 
> Due to me suffering severe Art Block, I have decided to make a big group picture with everypony's ponysona or whatever it's called. So if you would like to be in it, please let me know and post your ponysona so I can get working on the picture. :3


<<<<333 Sis-STAR Broniee! Laveyuuu

Pink mane and black pelt. Female Pegasus, and wears black glasses. Cutie Mark can be either a five-pointed star or a merge of the Mars () and Venus () symbols.


----------



## Saith

Mini said:
			
		

> Awesome


I should just say I love you and then go~


----------



## Missile

Doctor Whoof said:


> askjhfsdl; I love you.
> 
> Okay, so: Male, unicorn, brown, cutie mark can either be a comand prompt (eg C:\ ) or a computer monitor.


askjhfsdl _but i love you moar_

Anyway! Doctor, would your Ponysona be anything similar to the picture below? (Please excuse it's crapiness, for it is just a sketch to see if this is sort of what you want) If you want anything changed, please tell me. Also, all the gray areas (horn, eye, and cutie mark) are areas which you need to specify the colour of. C:







It seems a bit dull in colour... I think we need some brighter colours, but that's if you want. C:



Mai said:


> Oh, cool! Thank you Mini!
> 
> I guess I'll have mine be a female pegasus with a blue body and a white with some bluish parts mane that's kinda messy but mostly straight (kinda like a mix of Ranbow Dash's and Twilight Sparkle's or something). She'll be a _blank flank._ :3


Anything for my bronies. <3 <3

Thank you for your description! Anything specific you want with the wings? And how about her eye colour? :D I'll sketch your pony out as soon as I get all the details to show you what it'll look like~ <3



Dinru said:


> <<<<333 Sis-STAR Broniee! Laveyuuu
> 
> Pink mane and black pelt. Female Pegasus, and wears black glasses. Cutie Mark can be either a five-pointed star or a merge of the Mars () and Venus () symbols.


SisSTARbrony! <3 <3 Ilaveyuuumore <3

Black glasses like shades, or just a black rim? :3 If she's not wearing shades, I'll need to know her eye colour~ And what colour(s) should her cutie mark be?



Hoity Toity said:


> I should just say I love you and then go~


I love you too brony~


----------



## Silver

/souncreativeandcantthinkofapony

...can Mini think of a pony? I really have no idea what I want Dx


----------



## Mai

Even so thanks so much. <3

The wings don't need to be too detailed, maybe just a simple Derpy Hooves like design? Not like Princess Celestia detailed. Could the eyes be light blue? As you can see, it's very blue-centric.


----------



## Dinru

The glasses are rims, and her eyes are pink. The cutie mark can be either white or the same pink as her mane (whichever looks best to you). Thank you again~ :D


----------



## Missile

Twilight Sparkle said:


> /souncreativeandcantthinkofapony
> 
> ...can Mini think of a pony? I really have no idea what I want Dx


YOU CAN'T THINK OF A PONY WHAT IS THIS BLASPHEMY I DON'T EVEN.

Haha, all right, Moony will think of a pony for you~ C:



Mai said:


> Even so thanks so much. <3
> 
> The wings don't need to be too detailed, maybe just a simple Derpy Hooves like design? Not like Princess Celestia detailed. Could the eyes be light blue? As you can see, it's very blue-centric.


Oh gosh, you're so welcome. <3 ^^

All right, I'll do Derpy Hooves' wings~ And okay, I'll get to work on it now! <3



Dinru said:


> The glasses are rims, and her eyes are pink. The cutie mark can be either white or the same pink as her mane (whichever looks best to you). Thank you again~ :D


All right, thank you sisSTAR <3 You're very welcome~


----------



## Silver

OOH MINIMINI!

MAI HAS GIVEN ME AN IDEA!!!

A white unicorn with silvery sparkly hair and her eyes purple. And the cutie mark...I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Missile

NOTE: THE BELOW ARE SKETCHES, THEREFORE ARE NOT VERY GOOD. WHY AM I USING CAPS. I LIKE CAPS. THEY SOUND DEMANDING. :D

@Mai: Is this something similar to what you wanted?







@Dinru: Same question to you, sisSTAR! <3









Twilight Sparkle said:


> OOH MINIMINI!
> 
> MAI HAS GIVEN ME AN IDEA!!!
> 
> A white unicorn with silvery sparkly hair and her eyes purple. And the cutie mark...I'll get back to you on that.


Working on it now~! BUTHURRYUPWITHTHECUTIEMARKnoiwillnotusethespacebar.


----------



## Silver

OOH! A LITTLE BOB-BOMB LOOKING CUTIE MARK! Yesh. She is explosive }:3


----------



## Missile

Twilight Sparkle said:


> OOH! A LITTLE BOB-BOMB LOOKING CUTIE MARK! Yesh. She is explosive }:3


WAIT YOUR PONY IS _EXPLOSIVE_?

SILVER ARE YOU OKAY? *shot* Haha, kidding, I'll get right to it!


----------



## Dinru

Yusss that is waht I wantedddd :DDD

(Although the venus part of the symbol should have a line towards the bottom (like an upside-down cross), not an arrow)


----------



## Missile

That's great~! :DDDD

(OHGOD I'm sorry. D: I was drawing the Mars symbol first and my mind went into arrow mode. I'll change that right now sisSTAR <3 <3)


----------



## Aisling

Alraune's favorite type of pony and favorite color said:


> Okay, so: Male, *unicorn*, *brown*, cutie mark can either be a comand prompt (eg C:\ ) or a computer monitor.


Dammit! You know what?







FYIAD


----------



## Mai

Yes it is and it is so ridiculously cute! I love it, thanks. <3


----------



## Missile

@Twilight Sparkle/Silver: Is this something similar to what you wanted? (Sorry it's really crappy, I'm getting tired even though it's only 4:08 PM, plus I have homework to finish.) AND I'M SORRY THAT THE CUTIE MARK LOOKS HORRIBLE I SWARE IT'LL LOOK BETTER IN THE REAL PICTURE youre holding dynamite in this picture of the pony i drew for you did you know that







I couldn't really make her hair sparkly in MS Paint, but I tried. :D



Spike said:


> FYIAD


FYIABABYD. Or at least Spike is. So, are you in? The group picture, I mean. C: (unless you've already said yes by posting this picture im sorry im really tired right now)



Mai said:


> Yes it is and it is so ridiculously cute! I love it, thanks. <3


Awwh, thank you! I'm glad you like it! ^^


----------



## Saith

These are awesome and so are you!

Or something less creepy!


----------



## Missile

Hoity Toity said:


> These are awesome and so are you!
> 
> Or something less creepy!


Thank you so much you are awesome too!

No worries that wasn't creepy at all!!

Also I refuse to use commas too and all sentences must end in exclamation marks!!!


----------



## Silver

OMIGOD AN EXPLOSIVE PONY

YAAAAY! Silver is happy :3


----------



## Missile

Twilight Sparkle said:


> OMIGOD AN EXPLOSIVE PONY
> 
> YAAAAY! Silver is happy :3


I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT BUT I'M SO SORRY IT SUCKS. D:


----------



## Mai

Does she have the power to make things explode?


----------



## Silver

...maybe, just maybe she does...


----------



## Missile

@Mai: By "maybe" Silver means "yes totally". 

MOONWALKER IS A UNICORN TOO
AND I REFUSE TO WEAR PANTS





uhm ill redesign her later i promise


----------



## Saith

...
There needs to be an RP so baaaad.


Also, I'm pretty much a Mini fanboy.

Am I creepy yet?


----------



## Missile

Hoity Toity said:


> ...
> There needs to be an RP so baaaad.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm pretty much a Mini fanboy.
> 
> Am I creepy yet?


I'd be the most active RPer HANDSHOOFS DOWN.

Awwh I have a fanboy.

I still don't think that's creepy. :D


----------



## Saith

>.>;

I think you're creepy for not thinking that that's creepy~


----------



## Missile

But I am creepy~

I AM A CREEPER CHILD AFTER ALL


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

WHOA! I leave for a few hours and ACTIVITY EXPLOSION. 

...No pun intended. 

(I'm too lazy to quote, so there won't be any in this post.)

Thank you, Doctor. :3 

Ha ha, I love ponies, Moonwalka! Really amazing and well-designed. Especially Doctor's. I just love the colour scheme on that one. Dinru's is also awesomely cute. And yours is all blue and objectiony. 

And I like your dragon too, Alraune. The colour scheme is really neat, ahaaha.

Can't wait to see this group picture too! And I second the idea of an RP.


----------



## Mai

No, I would excessively post in the RP. What would the plot be? If we do that it would be fun.

Also, whoah Mini yours is awesome. Of course she doesn't wear pants, she has to show off her cutie mark!

Maybe mine should get a dress or something. The blank flank...


----------



## Missile

Awwh, thank you so much Arylett. C: I'm glad you like them~ I'm not too proud of any of them, since they're all just sketches. Wait for the real picture, that should be good~ :D (I forgot to put the Objection! in the background. D:)

We've already got three people wanting an RP. I totally think we should do it!

NINJA'D: The plot...? Hmm, that's something to think about. I was thinking about something with Nightmare Moon, but... :/

Awwh, thank you! Well, yes, that's true, ahahah. But since she's wearing a shirt I thought that wearing some pants would be good, too. I prefer her not wearing any pants, though. 

I like yours without a dress! I think that she should show off the fact that she doesn't have a cutie mark, it makes her different than other ponies!


----------



## Mai

Maybe it could just be a simple 'live your life' thing that evolves into having a plot?

EDIT: Yeah, I don't think she'd be in any hurry to get one. Besides, I can't think of a dress, nor any suitable cutie mark.


----------



## Saith

Or we just high-five a lot, and unicorn magic stuff.


----------



## Missile

Mai said:


> Maybe it could just be a simple 'live your life' thing that evolves into having a plot?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I don't think she'd be in any hurry to get one. Besides, I can't think of a dress, nor any suitable cutie mark.


Hm, I like the idea of that. C: But it all depends on who makes the RP.



Hoity Toity said:


> Or we just high-five a lot, and unicorn magic stuff.


I second this.


----------



## Saith

It's funny because I didn't even know there was an RP section here before I made that post. : 3


----------



## Missile

Hoity Toity said:


> It's funny because I didn't even know there was an RP section here before I made that post. : 3


...Wait are you serious :D


----------



## Saith

Totally!
I sort of just scroll past the entire block of sections on my way to the mafia/clubs section. :3


----------



## Missile

Oh, I see. :D It didn't notice it for a while either~


----------



## Saith

Anyway, yus, someone should make an RP!
But not me!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Okay, here's mine:

Male, purple body, green mane, mark is a battery.


----------



## Missile

Rarity said:


> Okay, here's mine:
> 
> Male, purple body, green mane, mark is a battery.


Eye colour, please~?


----------



## Saith

I like how this club already has 100 posts!

Also, I think I may have posted what my ponysona looks like, so can you be cool and include me in the picture please?  |3


----------



## Missile

Hoity Toity said:


> I like how this club already has 100 posts!
> 
> Also, I think I may have posted what my ponysona looks like, so can you be cool and include me in the picture please?  |3


ALREADY?!

You did, and I was already planning on putting you in, so no worries~


----------



## Saith

INORIGHT

And thanks! :3


----------



## Missile

THAT'S INSANE.

You're welcome! :D


----------



## Saith

s-SICK NASTY?!


----------



## Missile

I REALLY DON'T KNOW HOW TO REPLY TO THAT.

hey guys did you know that im working on the group picture's sketch now BE EXCITED DAMNIT


----------



## Mai

*excitement*! <3

I'M EXCITED.

 WAIT SO WHO'S GOING TO RUN THE RP? I NEVER TRIED DOING THAT BEFORE BUT MAYBE WITH SOME HELP I COULD ATTEMPT THAT MAYBE. I STILL HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE PLOT SHOULD BE.


----------



## Saith

MAYBE ICE CREAM

On a side note, I've stayed up till 12, destroyed my carefully crafted sleeping patterns and ruined any chances of me waking up early enough to go running this week, just to talk about ponies.




Totally worth it.


----------



## Silver

UH UH. MAYBE THE PONIES SHOULD LIKE, I DON'T KNOW, STOP SOME SORTA EVIL WITH THEIR MAGICNESS?


----------



## Missile

Mai said:


> *excitement*! <3
> 
> I'M EXCITED.
> 
> WAIT SO WHO'S GOING TO RUN THE RP? I NEVER TRIED DOING THAT BEFORE BUT MAYBE WITH SOME HELP I COULD ATTEMPT THAT MAYBE. I STILL HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE PLOT SHOULD BE.


SEE PONIES WHY CAN'T Y'ALL BE MORE LIKE HER? SHE BE EXCITED.

I WISH I COULD HELP WITH THAT BUT I KNOW JACK SHIT ABOUT RUNNING RPS SO. D:



Hoity Toity said:


> MAYBE ICE CREAM
> 
> On a side note, I've stayed up till 12, destroyed my carefully crafted sleeping patterns and ruined any chances of me waking up early enough to go running this week, just to talk about ponies.
> 
> Totally worth it.


ICE CREAM IS NICE.

Fuck yeah.



Twilight Sparkle said:


> UH UH. MAYBE THE PONIES SHOULD LIKE, I DON'T KNOW, STOP SOME SORTA EVIL WITH THEIR MAGICNESS?


I SUGGESTED STOPPING NIGHTMARE MOON AGAIN BUT DID ANYPONY LISTEN? NOOO THEY DIDN'T!


----------



## Saith

I AM EXCITED I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS OBVIOUS OH WELL

..

..

..
*PONIES*


----------



## Missile

EXCUSES EXCUSES.

THIS THREAD MAKES ME SHOUT.

EXCUSES EXCUSES


----------



## Dinru

Maybe just like a no-real-plot sort of thing and then just some random person can approve characters but from there just a sandbox style thing? some of us could be like mean ponies/have alternate characters who are mean ponies or something to help mix things up and toss the conflict ball into the fray now and then.

although stopping nightmare pony could work too. or nightmare pony could be a mean pony.


----------



## Missile

I like Dinru's idea. She does make a good point. I second that.

also dinru sweetie why are you like the only sane person here everypony else is SHOUTING AND USING CAPS AND NOT USING PUNCUATION AND STUFF and you're not :D

i sware i misspelled puncuation


----------



## Dinru

because i'm shy and i don't have a backbone and i try to avoid conflict and i try to be kinda nice and i'm really quiet.

that's why i identify with fluttershy.


----------



## Missile

well i am too but im shouting. do it for me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee :D

also no one is allowed to use capital letters anymore they dont exist


----------



## Mai

...So I guess we have our sandbox plot? Awesome. I think that means I have absolutely no work to do as a DM (no offence to anyone who has DMed sandbow plots)! :D

SHOUTING IS FUN!

ALSO TWILIGHT SPARKLE COULD YOU MAYBE DM WITH ME BECAUSE IT STILL SOUNDS HARD.

ALSO WOULD WE BE PLAYING CANON CHARACTERS EVER?

*I LOVE ICE CREAM (AND MAFIA)! *UNSUBTLE HINTS TO LOOK AT SIGNATURE**

ALSO HOW'S THE DRAWING GOING?

*HEY LOOK AT ME I'M USING CAPITAL LETTERS HAHA THEY EXIST*


----------



## Silver

I could try...

I think I'm so childish seeing as I just got a Happy Meal so I could get a MLP toy...I got Rarity :3


----------



## Lili

Can you still draw my pony, even if it's a bit too late?  If soo...

Female pony, fuschia colorings, long red mane and tail with blonde highlights, and a grey smiley-face sticking out its tongue as the cutie mark.  And eyes that are a mix of yellow, green, blue, brown and red.  She also has pink braces


----------



## Dinru

Okay, so who should start the rp thread then? (I'll do it if no one else wants to)


----------



## Missile

Mai said:


> ...So I guess we have our sandbox plot? Awesome. I think that means I have absolutely no work to do as a DM (no offence to anyone who has DMed sandbow plots)! :D
> 
> SHOUTING IS FUN!
> 
> ALSO TWILIGHT SPARKLE COULD YOU MAYBE DM WITH ME BECAUSE IT STILL SOUNDS HARD.
> 
> ALSO WOULD WE BE PLAYING CANON CHARACTERS EVER?
> 
> *I LOVE ICE CREAM (AND MAFIA)! *UNSUBTLE HINTS TO LOOK AT SIGNATURE**
> 
> ALSO HOW'S THE DRAWING GOING?
> 
> *HEY LOOK AT ME I'M USING CAPITAL LETTERS HAHA THEY EXIST*


YOU ARE SO MEAN TO MEoh the picture's going pretty good thanks for asking :D



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I could try...
> 
> I think I'm so childish seeing as I just got a Happy Meal so I could get a MLP toy...I got Rarity :3


Give it to me NOW. :D



LiLiJANA said:


> Can you still draw my pony, even if it's a bit too late?  If soo...
> 
> Female pony, pink, red mane and tail with blonde highlights, and a grey smiley-face sticking out its tongue as the cutie mark.  And eyes that are a mix of yellow, green, blue, brown and red.


Of course I can! The picture is far from finished, so I can still accept a lot of ponies. I'll get to work on your pony right now~!



Dinru said:


> Okay, so who should start the rp thread then? (I'll do it if no one else wants to)


I don't have the guts to, but anypony else beside me is welcome to do so!


----------



## Silver

But...your in Florida...}:3


----------



## Leaftail

Hi. 

Count me in.


----------



## Missile

Twilight Sparkle said:


> But...your in Florida...}:3


I DO NOT CARE GIVE IT TO ME /NOW/.



Kurusu said:


> Hi.
> 
> Count me in.


Welcome, brony!


----------



## Silver

How??


----------



## Missile

Twilight Sparkle said:


> How??


You're Twilight Sparkle. Do it with MAGIC.

This thread is the only thread that I have used abnormally large text in almost all of my posts.


----------



## Silver

*tries magic* IT DIDN'T WORK.


----------



## Dinru

The OOC/Signup thread is up everyone.


----------



## PK

Mini Moonwalker said:


> *PONIES*


OH MY GOD I'M GONE FOR ONE DAY AND *PONIES EVERYWHERE*

I was thinking a lighter brown color then that, and the eye color should be green, methinks.

Also, the C:\ should also be green, like a terminal.

And the horn should be the same color as the hair, just like on the show.

THANK YOU SO MUCH THOUGH ALSO RP SOUNDS AMAZING.


----------



## Dinru

I started the RP thread early everyone.


----------



## PK

THIS IS AMAZING THANK YOU ALRAUNE/SPIKE


----------



## Lili

I made some little changes to my Ponysona


----------



## Ether's Bane

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Eye colour, please~?


Scarlet.



newt said:


> nn! rock-ground I'd  if it you'd let me use the name rarity idk. yeah!
> 
> (I've been using the name rarity on irc for a while and people are remarking that they confuse you & I at a glance and yeah that!)


Sorry, but I can't change my name for another 2 1/2-ish months. Perhaps you could do "R4r1ty" or something like that. :/


----------



## Spatz

About six years ago I never would, but you know, the series is now ni-awesome looking/sonding (while retaining essentially all the same base ideas (and nw rainbow dash's personality has been taken by Rarity, and she's now a freaking tomboy))

I'm on board.


----------



## PK

newt said:


> nn! rock-ground I'd  if it you'd let me use the name rarity idk. yeah!
> 
> (I've been using the name rarity on irc for a while and people are remarking that they confuse you & I at a glance and yeah that!)


Do you want to join?


----------



## Ether's Bane

MLP Mafia. You guys know what to do.

EDIT: *pokes new sig*


----------



## shy ♡

:D I am the cutest pony~


----------



## PK

Yaaay Derpy! Don't drop a piano on me, please.


----------



## Mhaladie

I wasn't all that active here anymore, but I'd heard rumors that everyone on TCoD was obsessed with this new My Little Pony cartoon, so I decided to check it out. By the next day I'd watched all 15 episodes, and loved every minute of it~ And I've recently spent all my spare time drawing ponies. (Rainbow Dash, Fluttershy, and myself as a pony.) My favorite is Twilight, though, so she'll probably be drawn next. :3

Join? :D?

What's everyone's favorite episode so far? Mine was probably Winter Wrap-Up, not in small part because of the excellent song, which I actually... have playing right now.


----------



## PK

Mhaladie said:


> I wasn't all that active here anymore, but I'd heard rumors that everyone on TCoD was obsessed with this new My Little Pony cartoon, so I decided to check it out. By the next day I'd watched all 15 episodes, and loved every minute of it~ And I've recently spent all my spare time drawing ponies. (Rainbow Dash, Fluttershy, and myself as a pony.) My favorite is Twilight, though, so she'll probably be drawn next. :3
> 
> Join? :D?
> 
> What's everyone's favorite episode so far? Mine was probably Winter Wrap-Up, not in small part because of the excellent song, which I actually... have playing right now.


Winter Wrap-Up is my favorite for the same reason _bronies for life._

Added!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Griffon the Brush-Off. I especially loved the "you just got owned" sequences.


----------



## Rose

My favorite episode is Swarm of the Century, so far anyways.


----------



## Rose

Am I in time to get my ponysona in the picture too?


----------



## Missile

Rose said:


> Am I in time to get my ponysona in the picture too?


Sure! I'm still working on the sketch, so I have time to put in more ponysonas. :3 Just tell me what your ponysona looks like, if it's a unicorn, pegasus, pony, etc. and the colour of it's eyes... All of that~


----------



## Rose

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Sure! I'm still working on the sketch, so I have time to put in more ponysonas. :3 Just tell me what your ponysona looks like, if it's a unicorn, pegasus, pony, etc. and the colour of it's eyes... All of that~


Thank you so much! 
I am thinking a lavender pegasus with short black hair (like Rainbow Dash's hair) with one red highlight, and electric green eyes, and for her cutie mark I was hoping for a bass clef.


----------



## Squirrel

I haven't had a guilty pleasure in ages, but this is really fun. Even when the morals have been done to death, this show makes them all feel new. Twilight Sparkle, Applejack, and Fluttershy are my favorite characters, though NightMare Moon is my favorite design.

Trying to sketch out my own ponysona, but if there's a group picture and you have some free time, would you mind drawing mine? =D
It's probably a white unicorn with a teal and black mane similar to Apple Jack's and a tail kind of like a fox's in shape. Violet eyes and a cutie mark of a lobster (to be odd) or a pencil (because it'd be less of a pain).


----------



## Ether's Bane

Rose said:


> Am I in time to get my ponysona in the picture too?


----------



## Espeon

Would I be able to join, possibly? I've even drawn myself a pony too. :(


----------



## PK

Of course you can. Friendship is, after all, magic.


----------



## Missile

Squirrel said:


> Trying to sketch out my own ponysona, but if there's a group picture and you have some free time, would you mind drawing mine? =D
> It's probably a white unicorn with a teal and black mane similar to Apple Jack's and a tail kind of like a fox's in shape. Violet eyes and a cutie mark of a lobster (to be odd) or a pencil (because it'd be less of a pain).


I wouldn't mind at all! All right, thank you for your description, I'll get right to it~!



Rose said:


> Thank you so much!
> I am thinking a lavender pegasus with short black hair (like Rainbow Dash's hair) with one red highlight, and electric green eyes, and for her cutie mark I was hoping for a bass clef.


Working on it now~! <3



Rarity said:


> *quote here*


You're in the picture too~



Espeon said:


> Would I be able to join, possibly? I've even drawn myself a pony too. :(


Another ponysona! <3 You did a great job on it!


----------



## Espeon

Oh, why thank you! :3


----------



## PK

So guys. I won't be able to take part in the new episode decision that will surely come tomorrow. I'll be at a concert. 

Which will be fun, but it's not ponies.

edit: why... why do I like this.

I hate all of these songs

DAMMIT PONIES

best comment: "I feel ashamed for being a guy and enjoying this so﻿ much."


----------



## Tailsy

<Zhorken> http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/File:Apple_Core_CM_2.jpg -- ...
<Zhorken> a pretty pony with apple cores as a cutie mark
<Zhorken> TAILSY I THINK WE FOUND YOU

\o/?


----------



## PK

Applejack said:


> <Zhorken> http://mlp.wikia.com/wiki/File:Apple_Core_CM_2.jpg -- ...
> <Zhorken> a pretty pony with apple cores as a cutie mark
> <Zhorken> TAILSY I THINK WE FOUND YOU
> 
> \o/?


oshi-

tailsy is from equestria

_I KNEW IT ALL ALONG_


----------



## Tailsy

I'm Garbage Pony, apparently.


----------



## PK

Applejack said:


> I'm Garbage Pony, apparently.


I would think her name would be Apple Core.

But Garbage Pony works too.


----------



## Missile

Espeon said:


> Oh, why thank you! :3


Ah, you're welcome! :D

Also, I just noticed that I'm not on the list of members. This makes Moonwalker sad. :(


----------



## PK

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Ah, you're welcome! :D
> 
> Also, I just noticed that I'm not on the list of members. This makes Moonwalker sad. :(


Are you not? D: I am so sorry!

That was not friendly or magical of me. ;-;


----------



## Lili

Dear Mini Moonwalker, I have updated my Ponysona.  Just wanted to let you know


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Can I join? ^^ I would love to, I love MLP: FiM :D. 

Hope i get added to the list. :P

Edit: Thanks for adding me! :D


----------



## hyphen

I offically like this show.

I didn't watch more than 4 episodes yet(sib alert) but *joins*

RAINBOW DASH=win.

If it's not to late to request a ponysona, can I have one like this:Female, pegesus, purple&pastel blue mane,brown eyes, sky ble body, and the cutie mark can  be a music note with small yellow bolts around it. 

Thanks in advance! ^_^

My sib's starting to sound like Applejack.


----------



## Missile

Doctor Whoof said:


> Are you not? D: I am so sorry!
> 
> That was not friendly or magical of me. ;-;


Awwh, please don't apologize brony, that's quite all right. :D



LiLiJANA said:


> Dear Mini Moonwalker, I have updated my Ponysona.  Just wanted to let you know


Mmm, okay, thanks for the heads up! Mind telling me the changes?



Cheerilee said:


> Can I join? ^^ I would love to, I love MLP: FiM :D.
> 
> Hope i get added to the list. :P
> 
> Edit: Thanks for adding me! :D


Cheer~! You've joined! Welcome to the club, brony. I'll add your ponysona in the group picture, the one you PMed me about. >///<



MysticMoon said:


> I offically like this show.
> 
> I didn't watch more than 4 episodes yet(sib alert) but *joins*
> 
> RAINBOW DASH=win.
> 
> If it's not to late to request a ponysona, can I have one like this:Female, unicorn, purple&pastel blue mane,brown eyes, sky ble body, and the cutie mark can  be a music note with small yellow bolts around it.
> 
> Thanks in advance! ^_^
> 
> My sib's starting to sound like Applejack.


All right, you're in Moony! <3 However, this is the last pony I'm accepting. After MysticMoon's no other pony can be put in the picture. Very sorry to anyone else who wished to be in the group picture! I'll be sure to do another one to include everyone else.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Thanks so so so much, your the best !!! :3  

(: have a really nice day! :D


----------



## PK

This thread runs on friendship.


----------



## Lili

Doctor Whoof said:


>


That's my new desktop.



Mini Moonwalker said:


> Mmm, okay, thanks for the heads up! Mind telling me the changes?


She has braces and has a magenta/fuschia coloring.  Kinda like Pinkie Pie's mane color.  And a couple bracelets (one black with two hearts on her left front hoof, the other blue with a purple heart on her right hoof).  But that's it.


----------



## hyphen

OnthetopicoffavouriteepisodesthatIcan'tfindherebutIknowIsawit:

I love the episode Evil Entratress. So hilarious!

Edit: Yes, it is Bridle Gossip. Sorry.


----------



## Lili

MysticMoon said:


> I love the episode Evil Entratress. So hilarious!


I believe you mean Bridle Gossip.  At least, I think so.  I may be confused.


----------



## PK

Nah, it is called Bridle gossip


----------



## hyphen

Eeeyup.

I changed my username to Sonic Rainboom.^_^
Wheee!
(change my name on the members list, pleeeeease! I'll give you a cookie.)


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Nice, you named yourself after the episode ! :D hahah really nice. :P


----------



## Squirrel

I'd totally change my name to Flutterguy if I didn't like being Squirrel.

So do we call you Rainboom, or Sonic? Good idea, by the way.


----------



## hyphen

Squirrel said:


> I'd totally change my name to Flutterguy if I didn't like being Squirrel.
> 
> So do we call you Rainboom, or Sonic? Good idea, by the way.


Thanks.^_^

Rainboom. Or just call me by my former name.XD


----------



## PK

HEY GUYS

IT'S TIME

FOR PONIES


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Isn't she awesome. :3


----------



## Lili

My list of favorite characters currently goes;

Pinkie Pie
Fluttershy
Sweetie Bell
Rarity
Twilight Sparkle

So, what're your guys' favorite characters?


----------



## Mai

Aw, dangit! I missed the new episode. I forgot to record it. :(

I think I like Applebloom, Fluttershy, Rainbow Dash, Applejack, and Zecora best. But they're all pretty close.


----------



## Lili

Mai said:


> Aw, dangit! I missed the new episode. I forgot to record it. :(


Part One

Part Two


----------



## Mai

... Thank you so much! I didn't think of that. *Off to watch it now!* :D


----------



## Rainbow Dash

My favorite characters are: Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie, Fluttershy, Cheerilee, Derpy, Applejack and Twilight Sparkle. ^^ 

They are all awesome. :D


----------



## Squirrel

Favorites- Fluttershy, Twilight, Applejack, and Derpy. Don't really have a fifth yet.


----------



## hyphen

1.Rainbow Dash
2.Twilight Sparkle
3.Pinkie Pie
4.Applejack
5.Fluttershy

IT'S IN ORDER! ^-^


----------



## Tailsy

Pinkie Pie, Applejack, Rainbow Dash, Rarity, Fluttershy...

ummm

Can I come back later?


----------



## Lili

How could I have forgotten Queen Derpy Hooves D:


----------



## Mai

I dunno. I think she should be on my list too.


----------



## PK

1. Twilight Sparkle
2. Pinkie Pie
3. Rainbow Dash
4. Rarity
5. Applejack
6. Fluttershy


----------



## Lili

I absolutely had to.

EDIT:

And another one.


----------



## Furiianda

> EDIT:
> 
> And another one.


...
That is pretty fantastic [:


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I want to join. Oh, and can somebody make me a blue pony avi? I really want to show my aliance with the ponies.


----------



## H-land

LiLiJANA said:


> I absolutely had to.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> And another one.


I can't talk about this in poetry.

...I mean, seriously. Pardon breaking from couplets for a line or two.
I think that's the single most amazing use of Moonbase Alpha I've ever heard, that second link, using it as the audio for a compilation of MLP shots. I'm as amazed by the video as the comments, though, a few of which seem to be genuinely good.
The first link is disappointingly low quality, but it still seems like it would make a good YTMND- better a YTMND than a Youtube video, at least.


----------



## Missile

LiLiJANA said:


> She has braces and has a magenta/fuschia coloring.  Kinda like Pinkie Pie's mane color.  And a couple bracelets (one black with two hearts on her left front hoof, the other blue with a purple heart on her right hoof).  But that's it.


All right, thank you~


----------



## hyphen

I have no idea why I play this.


----------



## Lili

Sonic Rainboom said:


> I have no idea why I play this.


CONFOUND THESE PONIES
THEY DRIVE ME TO PLAY


----------



## Anomaly 54

Oh noes....first Saber Scorpion's Lair and now here....WAAAAAAAA
I DON'T WANT TO DIE OUT HERE!


In all seriousness, suprised at how good the graphics is. And I only watched the first fifteen seconds of the pilot!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Okay, Feeling Pinkie Keen is my new LEAST favorite episode, and I wouldn't be surprised if it was so for some of you as well. :(


----------



## Lili

Rarity said:


> Okay, Feeling Pinkie Keen is my new LEAST favorite episode, and I wouldn't be surprised if it was so for some of you as well. :(


Why didn't you like it?  I loved it.  But then again I just like Pinkie.


----------



## Ether's Bane

^ Here's why.

You have to be blind to not notice the pro-religion, anti-atheism overtones running throughout the episode. I'm not just saying this because I'm an atheist, as I still would think this way if I wasn't - I'm saying this because it seems to be rather harsh on atheism and obviously promoting religion. Also, for the core audience of this show, I don't think it's fair to them to bring in such blatant indoctrination.


----------



## Lili

Well, I guess I'm blind.  I didn't notice anything that really stood out to me, but then again, I don't care much about religion debates.  I wonder if Lauren Faust is religious then or something.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Twilight Sparkle (the character) said:
			
		

> Magic is something you study. And practice. It only happens when you decide to do it, and it's meant to make something specific that you choose to make happen happen. With you [Pinkie Pie]... it makes no sense at all!


This stance became...



			
				The FiM Wiki said:
			
		

> Twilight learned that just because some things cannot be explained does not mean they are not true


Doesn't get more obvious than that.


----------



## Furiianda

It is pretty pro-religion I suppose, but (especially to kids) it's not necessarily what the episode means. After all, they were referencing Pinkie Pie and not God or anything.
Shows can be called out for having un-Christian values so I think it's understandable they'd put an episode like that in! It keeps the audience pleased and helps the show's publicity. And it is a pretty straightforward moral (and I appreciate it from the trust-your-friends point of view). 
Not a great episode though, they can't really insist on only believing what is proven, because they'd get... uhm... angry letters? Kids might start wising up about their own indoctrination! (also santa easter bunny tooth fairy etc. etc.)


----------



## Bluberry Bat

...Dammit. >:T You got me. Finally got around to watching this, charming as hell. <3 The art style is reminiscent of Wind Waker too (dose swirls) which is probably my favourite style ever which helps it along.

Also this may well be my new favourite video meme series.

Right, carry on.


----------



## Zora of Termina

^ And I was just waiting for her to watch it because I told her to hit me if I got obsessed.
Sign me up too please c:

...Actually I should go work on that picture of me as a pony


----------



## Zhorken

Rarity said:


> ^ Here's why.
> 
> You have to be blind to not notice the pro-religion, anti-atheism overtones running throughout the episode. I'm not just saying this because I'm an atheist, as I still would think this way if I wasn't - I'm saying this because it seems to be rather harsh on atheism and obviously promoting religion. Also, for the core audience of this show, I don't think it's fair to them to bring in such blatant indoctrination.


I can't remember the term for this, but you know that thing where people try to brew up explanations to force things to fit into what they already have as a worldview when something comes along that doesn't fit?  Or else dismiss them out of hand or whatever?  I saw the episode as being about that kind of thing the whole way through.  I didn't even think of it from a theism standpoint until I saw people being indignant about it. :P

EDIT: ANYWAY I'm supercurious now about the relationship between Rainbow Dash and Scootaloo.  I figured they were sisters to complete the triangle, but Lauren Faust says they're not related.  But 



Spoiler: Show Stoppers



Dash shows up after the talent show when Rarity and Applejack show up to congratulate their sisters


, so I'm still wondering.  I'm sort of imagining something like Dash being Scoot's hero and Dash humouring her.  Something really cute, at any rate.

EDIT2: Expanding on the skepticism thing—a lot of things we know about today thanks to science were once dismissed as preposterous!  It's a good thing to be able to admit when you're wrong, even when you can't make sense of it.  I honestly really don't think the lesson was supposed to be "don't question things".


----------



## Dinru

Also, Lauren Faust has said that the religious overtones of the epsiode are unintentional. Make of that what you will. (Source)


----------



## Zhorken

Ahaha, I hadn't seen that before and I love it.  Lauren Faust is the most awesome cartoonist ever, seriously.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I finished my me-pony. c:

Now to sit here all night and actually attempt to catch up on the episodes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I think it's a bit extreme to assume that there are religious overtones in that episode... I mostly agree with what Rainbow Dash said. Also, kids don't honestly pay attention to any of that. I think sometimes people give kids too much credit. I remember when I was one, I didn't understand half of the things in a show that I would now if I rewatched it. Many things went over my head. So I highly doubt that even if it were, which is unlikely to me, that it would indoctrine kids or make them believe in religion. Their minds would not make the connection, most likely. It sounds to me from reading some of that article that what bothered people was the way the moral was worded... I did find it a bit jarring at first, but I didn't really associate it with religion.

Anyways! My favourite ones:

1. Fluttershy
2. Rainbow Dash
3. Spike
4. Applejack
5. Twilight Sparkle

@Zora: I like your pony! Nahaha. The expression is particularly amusing.


----------



## PK

Yeah, the moral was dubious, but the episode was _hilarious._


The last episode was alright. Not the best, but not bad. I lol'd at the song.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Topic change!

Which of the ponies reminds you most of yourself?

For me, I think I chose just the right character as my username.

-I sometimes care too much about how I look
-I generally don't really care about/notice problems around me unless they affect me (ref.: SotC)
-I frequently pay way too much attention to detail/statistics/what have you while missing the big picture
-I prefer to rely on tools than my own strength/skill (ref.: Sonic Rainboom)
-I even have a hybrid accent (but mine's Mid-Pacific, which is my term for half-Asian, half-American)


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I think Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash remind me most of me.

- I can be just like Rainbow Dash in a race. :P or like in Sonic Rainboom.
- In school I'm mostly like Fluttershy, Very shy, don't talk to random people. and I'm scared of lotsa things.


Also why can't i get a awesome user name like you all? :( All i got is a sucky one... even though she's the most adorable and cute pony that has a 80's version.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Right so, finished watching the current episodes.... B'AWWW ;-; b-but now I have to wait for new ones. I am sad now.

...But anyway Re: Pinkie Keen - If there are religious undertones there as far as I'm concerned they're all fabricated, nothing of the sort is mentioned and I failed to see how 'pinkie senses' could relate to any sort of religion. If she had noted "A giant [more] magical glowing pony from the sky told me these things would happen!" then possibly, but 'My leg shakes and stuff happens' doesn't sound like anything from the bibble to me. (Albeit, haven't read it, heh.) In a show for kids, they'd have to really drive the point home for it to be any sort of 'indoctrination', but without a specific catalyst it becomes 'lol pinkie u so sily'.

As for ponies - from the main cast I'd call myself closest to Twilight. First of all, purple, hell yeah. Second of all I have a habit of.. over-researching and relying too much on an abundance of information at my fingertips. (See: Look before you Sleep. Obviously an extreme example but you get the point.)
Runner up goes to Rainbow Dash, for the fiery, rash approach to certain problems... Yes, those two combo for.. interesting effect. Oh, and rainbows, fuck yeah. <3


----------



## Lili

I would say I'm most like Sweetie Belle because I love to sing, and I'm quite good at it from what I've been told, but I doubt I'll ever get far in life with it.  I'm also always searching for what I'm going to do in life, who I'm going to be with, and whatnot.

I'm like Rarity because I always plan everything out, and love to look very fashionable.  I try to turn heads as often as I can.

I'm like Rainbow Dash because I just have a smudge of tomboyish nature in me :)

I'm like Fluttershy because I love animals, especially baby ones :3

And finally, I'm like Pinkie Pie because I can be very, very hyper.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm pretty much like Fluttershy the most out of all of them. Her shyness, like I said before, is an accurate portrayal to me... I'm pretty much like that in real life. Although I can be as abrasive as Rainbow Dash too.


----------



## Tailsy

I'm sure absolutely nobody would argue with my Pinkie Pie vibes...

(Although personally, I think I'm more of a Rarity.)


----------



## PK

I'm definitely a Twilight Sparkle. Brainy, likes to read, deadpan snarker.

If I do say so myself.


----------



## Lili

The newest episode is now my favorite.  You just gotta ship SpikeXRarity.  Spike's so freakin' cute when he's swooning over her.  And Rarity is now my second-favorite pony :)


----------



## PK

oh my god yes. *BEST EPISODE.*

I THOUGHT YOU _WAAAANTED_ WHINING


----------



## Lili

THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE! CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT?! OH! IT HURTS AND IT'S RUSTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST?! IT'S GONNA STAIN AND THE WAGON'S GETTING HEAVY! WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT?!

And my second favorite quote is "Ah! Dirt!"


----------



## Ether's Bane

Hey bronies!

This will make you choked up. Just incredible stuff. You will never see Rainbow Dash in the same light ever again. (I posted, by the way - I'm Effercon.)

Also, I just wanted to say that I'm now composing a crossover fic of MLP and K-On. Watch out for it here - I might even submit it to Equestria Daily someday.

Finally, I've been trying to come up with a character theme song for each character, as in the "Series X iPods" videos.

Here's what I've come up with so far.

Rarity
Pinkie Pie
Applejack
Rainbow Dash (someone needs to do a Sonic Rainboom AMV to this song)

(you lot can come up with suggestions if you want)


----------



## PK

Rarity said:


> Applejack


BRILLIANT.


----------



## Dinru

HAY GUISE WHO USE GOOGLE CHROME
I haz found My Little Pony themes. (Links found on the tumblr blog "fillydelphia", not sure who they were made by.)

Applejack:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mlccnliccigdjpmjjafihfhikicchala?hl=en 

Twilight: 
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hkjpgnpljpnhfkdfhfbgknppjhobmffp?hl=en

Rainbow Dash: 
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dhkppgelapjpfdfohfgnfohonikjgfdp?hl=en

Fluttershy: 
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hocgchaihmhgccmllfdhjpbbbhbplmig?hl=en

Pinkie Pie:  
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/igmkcfbdcaafdkelgcklkecjjegamaep

Rarity:
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kjgcickeepomjjadlcalhcbafnjglfml


----------



## Lili

I don't know whether to download the Pinkie Pie or Rarity one ;-;


----------



## Lili

Yes, I know I will get slapped for double posting, but I just HAD to comment on the newest episode.

1)  Spike = Rarity's bitch.  Love it.  Especially how he admits he likes Rarity so much.  Cutest thing ever.
2)  Pissed off Fluttershy is adorable as well :D
3)  Is it me, or is Photo Finish a Lady Gaga pony?  And Doctor Whoof as her bitch too xD
4)  Pruny hooves will haunt my nightmares.
5)  Cross my heart, hope to fly, stick a cupcake in my eye :D
6)  ANGRY DERPYYYYYY D:<


----------



## Ether's Bane

IT IS DONE

Crossover

Re: Episode 20:

YES. New favorite episode. Way too cute - could be considered moe, if it isn't already.


----------



## Murkrow

Hey guys I'm late for the party, I'm going to start posting here!

I've only watched like 10 episodes though due to busyness and my parents never leaving the house.




Dragonshy said:


> HAY GUISE WHO USE GOOGLE CHROME
> I haz found My Little Pony themes. (Links found on the tumblr blog "fillydelphia", not sure who they were made by.)


Found these a few days ago and have been using the Pinkie Pie one ever since :P


----------



## H-land

I was checking out Youtube just the other night,
When I noticed a trailer for a game that seems right
To share with you bronies, as you might like to play
The Elder Scrolls VI when it comes out some day.

TES VI: Equestria


----------



## Karkat Vantas

http://darksilvania.deviantart.com/art/Friendship-is-Magic-201462266

darksilvania, of "I'M GONNA MAKE A FUCKIN ROBO TURKEY DRAGON POGEYMAN AND IF YOU DISAGREE SUCK MY DICK" fame, is a fan of this show.

Discuss.


----------



## Espeon

Sweetie Belle said:


> Yes, I know I will get slapped for double posting, but I just HAD to comment on the newest episode.


Then use the edit button! :(
Comment on it in your previous post. People will still see it.

On a side note, Fluttershy is the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## Zhorken

So I just changed my username back (as you can see) and tried to register another account in the name Rainbow Dash in order to take up the name, since it'd be max confusing if anyone else decided to take it now that it's free.  It wouldn't let me, saying that "That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's standards", so I assume it won't let you change your name to that, either, but just in case:

Nobody take the name Rainbow Dash, please.

EDIT: On the topic of the last couple episodes: I really really hope they'll let Spike's crush lie for a bit.  It's an okay running gag and I grinned when they brought it up again in A Dog and Pony Show, but they're laying it on pretty thick and it's wearing quickly.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Check out my Last.fm profile. You'll see why this is here.

Side note: If any of you use Last.fm, do you wanna add me there?


----------



## Murkrow

Has the new episode aired yet/what time does the new episode air?


----------



## H-land

Watermarks need not be always a pain.
As it is, if you look for the station's name,
You'll see Friendship is Magic does air on "The Hub"
And although official sites are often glum,
If you would head over to hubworld.com,
You'd find it quite easy to know when it's on.

(For the record, that's 13:30 EST, 10:30 PST, and 17:30 BST, although I think that the _earliest_ I've seen episodes up on YouTube was around 18:00ish EST)


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I will take your name :)  "Rainbow Dash" ;) muhahahaha

Edit: joke :P

Yeah... I LOVED the 2nd newest episode ^^ it's just awesome.


----------



## Murkrow

Latest episode is really good :o

It felt like something was missing though, probably just the fact it wasn't set in Ponyville


----------



## PK

PINKIE PIE IN A BURLESQUE OUTFIT DOING THE CAN-CAN.

That is all.


----------



## Zhorken

I made this gif of 



Spoiler: CUTE) (okay seriously for Over a Barrel



Pinkie Pie dancing in the top of a piano


 for PK!  And I'm proud because this is the first time I've tried making a gif out of anything and it turned out pretty well.

SPEAKING OF that was an awesome fuckin' episode!  I was a little wary of 



Spoiler



the buffalo when I first saw them but then they turned out not to be total obnoxious stereotypes!  Also apparently the writers had a native consultant, which makes me happy.



Also, 



Spoiler



"I'd _like_ to be a tree."


  Oh gosh that goes down as one of the most adorable Fluttershy moments ever.  Though 



Spoiler: Stare Master



her being the world champ at being quiet


 is still the top imo.


----------



## Murkrow

Since whenever I have something stuck in my head but I don't have it on my ipod, I watch the youtube video over and over, you can imagine how many times I've watched Winter Wrap-Up.


Anyway this time I noticed that the school teacher (I think) has three legs D:


----------



## Lili

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Anyway this time I noticed that the school teacher (I think) has three legs D:


_~My Little Cripple,
My Little Cripple,
Ah, ah, ahhhh~_


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Since whenever I have something stuck in my head but I don't have it on my ipod, I watch the youtube video over and over, you can imagine how many times I've watched Winter Wrap-Up.
> 
> 
> Anyway this time I noticed that the school teacher (I think) has three legs D:


hahah :) Good noticing!

Actually the name is "Cheerilee" :P


----------



## Lili

I got my hopes up way too much for the newer episode.  I thought it'd be better.  But, still, it made me love Rainbow Dash and Fluttershy even more.  And seeing forceful and evil Twilight Sparkle was all like :o  Surprisingly, I didn't like Rarity in "A Bird in the Hoof".  She seemed more prissy than usual.  But seeing a phoenix was pretty awesome.


----------



## Zhorken

What, really?  That was easily one of my favourites.  I mean, I sorta feel that way about every episode right after watching it the first time, but I think this one's staying up there.



Spoiler: A Bird in the Hoof



I really liked the plot twist—I was sort of expecting that it would turn out that Philomena was naturally so bedraggled, but her being a phoenix actually took me by surprise, and I thought it worked much better than if she were just some inexplicably sickly-looking species of bird.  The moral-of-the-episode also worked really well!  It was probably one of the best so far, and definitely the best in its execution.  It wasn't even remotely hamfisted, the end-of-episode summary was nice and clear, and I really liked that they presented it as a broader "if you're not sure, ask instead of jumping to conclusions" instead of specifically "ask before taking things".

Also we got Celestia being a prankster, I mean seriously how awesome is that.



EDIT: Also I didn't think Rarity felt out-of-character at all.  



Spoiler: A Bird in the Hoof



That episode definitely wasn't very representative of her personality as a whole, but I can definitely imagine she'd want to wear her most prized dress to meet the princess, and that she'd be on edge trying not to ruin it.


----------



## PK

I thought his episode was pretty hilarious. Trollestia being canon was GREAT and the pheonix took me by surprise. All in all, a very solid episode. The moral worked great too.


----------



## H-land

I now only wait to see
If in some episode to-be
We'll see a place like "Stalliongrad"
Where when you make the princess mad
She can banish you, and send you away
And put you in a dungeon to stay.
(Really, though.)


----------



## JackPK

so uh this has convinced me i have to watch this show

that is all


----------



## Lili

Ooh, new question!  What team are you on?  Team Celestia, or Team Luna?  Personally, I'm on Team Celestia.  I haven't seen that much of Luna to really like her yet.  She kind of seems sort of like, "Oh, nobody likes me as much as my sister and whiny-whine-whine-whiiiiine", even though she barely has had any dialogue yet.  Meanwhile, Celestia is just amazing.  She has a sense of humor, which I didn't expect, and she doesn't act like she's better than anyone else and YES.


----------



## Autumn

Just popping in here to say look what I found.


----------



## Missile

Hey, bronies! I have a little update on the group picture. But first, an apology. Sorry I haven't been here in... forever. Blame school, ahaha. It's gotten a lot harder since the end of the school year is just around the corner, and it's been like this for a few months, getting worse each month. Every day is pretty much spent doing homework, save for this week, where they're not allowed to give any homework due to the FCAT (Florida Comprehensive Assesment Test) going on this week. So... yes. Most of my my time has been spent doing schoolwork.

...Which hasn't allowed me to work on the group picture much. I'm so sorry it's taking so long! It's just it's such a big picture, plus I have too much work, plus I'm thinking about including the new ponysonas that people have. So, if anything, it'll be done during... summer. *whimper* I'm really really sorry guys! But if my work keeps being piled up like this, then I'll have to work on the picture in the little free time I have. And most of my free time is spent working on a Forensic Science project I have to do. It's a pretty big project.

So, to make my life easier, and to get this picture done quicker, I would appreciate it if you could fill out the form below. I want to make sure that I have everypony's ponysona done perfectly, plus if you fill this out I can save all the messages onto my computer and I won't have to look here in this thread to look at your requests. It would also be helpful just in case my internet decides to stop working. So, here's the form. *Send it to me via PM so as not to clutter up this thread with your forms:*

Pony Name (Not required. I just wanna know. :3):
Male or Female: 
Type of Pony (Unicorn, pegasus, etc.):
Eye Colour:
Body Colour:
Mane and Tail Colour:
Cutie Mark (including colour):
Extra Details:

Thanks again guys, and sorry it's taking so long!


----------



## mewtini

can I join?

I'm a ponyhead but still different! :D

Mini, if you don't mind a complete stranger in your picture...

Pony Name: Bittermare
Male or Female: Female
Type of Pony: Pegasus
Eye Colour: Pink
Mane and Tail Colour: pale lavender
Cutie Mark: powder keg
Extra Details: None

Thank you :3


----------



## Missile

Indigo said:


> can I join?
> 
> I'm a ponyhead but still different! :D
> 
> Mini, if you don't mind a complete stranger in your picture...
> 
> Pony Name: Bittermare
> Male or Female: Female
> Type of Pony: Pegasus
> Eye Colour: Pink
> Mane and Tail Colour: pale lavender
> Cutie Mark: powder keg
> Extra Details: None
> 
> Thank you :3


Ahahaha, welcome to the herd, brony. *hoofbump*

Ah, it's no problem at all! Bronies are no strangers to me, ahaha. Also, sorry to have to do this to you, but do you mind redoing your entry? I revised the form a little bit, because I missed some important details. Once you've filled out the form once again, please send it to me via PM. I don't want to clutter up this thread with entries, so it'd be best if you messaged your form to me. Thanks! :)


----------



## Lili

*Pony Name:* Lilijana "Lili" Marie Jefferson (herdeder im so orginial)
*Male or Female:* Female
*Type of Pony:* Unicorn
*Eye Colour:*  Hazel/Brownish-green
*Body Colour:*  Fuchsia, like Pinkie Pie's mane
*Mane and Tail Colour:*  Orange with blonde highlights
*Cutie Mark:*  A smiley face with it's eyes all derpy (wall-eyed) and it's tongue sticking out to the side in a smile.  It is purple
*Extra Details:*  Has a very faint red scar on the right side of her face  (she also is a Doctor Whoof lover and stalker >D)


----------



## Missile

Once again, thanks for your form, Lili! I love her name. :3 However, I have to remind everypony that I would appreciate it if you sent in your forms *via PM so as not to clutter up this thread with your forms*. But anywho, thanks again!


----------



## Lili

Guh, sorry D<


----------



## Missile

No no no, don't apologize! It's perfectly fine, really! I'm not mad or anything. :D It was just a simple mistake, that's all! We're only humanponies, after all, and sometimes things like this happen! Honestly, no need to apologize! :3


----------



## Lili

CORRECTION:

We're only _ponies_ after all!  ;D


----------



## Missile

I KNEW SOMEONE WAS GOING TO DO THAT. I actually considered writing 'pony' but I didn't. I feel like changing my post now.

...Which I'll do right now! :D


----------



## JackPK

So I uh discovered this series on Sunday. Now it's Thursday and I have gotten through every episode released thus far.

uh

BRONIES UNITE




_she's an evil enchantress and she does evil dances
and if you look deep in her eyes she can put you in trances
and then what'll she do? she'll make an evil brew
and gobble you up in a big tasty stew
so watch out

i have been singing that under my breath all week_


----------



## Missile

Gummy said:


> So I uh discovered this series on Sunday. Now it's Thursday and I have gotten through every episode released thus far.
> 
> uh
> 
> BRONIES UNITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _she's an evil enchantress and she does evil dances
> and if you look deep in her eyes she can put you in trances
> and then what'll she do? she'll make an evil brew
> and gobble you up in a big tasty stew
> so watch out
> 
> i have been singing that under my breath all week_


Welcome to the herd, brony. *hoofbump* Sorry I didn't see your other post earlier! Glad you like the series. Pinkie's song about Zecora is so fabulously amazing, and Flutterguy singing it was even better.

These ponies, they drive me to drink. 

Also, a question for everypony: Who's your favorite?


----------



## Dinru

I... I like... Fluttershy...

BUT PINKIE PIE IS MY ABSOLUTE FAAAVORITE!!!


----------



## Missile

Awwh, Sugarcube, y'all need to stop bein' so shy! You should try bein' more like Pinkie, e'sept less... y'know. _Hyper_. Maybe y'all should be more like Twilight.

APPLEJACK IS BEST PONY


----------



## mewtini

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Welcome to the herd, brony. *hoofbump* Sorry I didn't see your other post earlier! Glad you like the series. Pinkie's song about Zecora is so fabulously amazing, and Flutterguy singing it was even better.
> 
> These ponies, they drive me to drink.
> 
> Also, a question for everypony: Who's your favorite?


I like Rarity...

HOWEVER I AM SO ORIGINAL AND LOVE PINKIE PIE TOO


----------



## JackPK

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Also, a question for everypony: Who's your favorite?


I SECOND THAT ORIGINALITY WITH PINKIE PIE and Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash

and the derpy hydra head from Feeling Pinkie Keen

and derpy hooves of course


----------



## Lili

Let's see... probably Spike :3.  He's too adorable.  I don't have a favorite pony other than Doctor Whoof :)

Also, I've been making tons of pony avatars and stuff.  Feel free to check them out on my album on my profile.  They're free for anyone to use.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I must be the only one who... doesn't really like Pinkie Pie. I don't know, I guess she sometimes gets on my nerves.

But my favourite pony is Fluttershy or Rarity. Fluttershy because well, I can relate to her and she's all soft-spoken and cute. Also, I really like her design. And Rarity because not only is her design fabulous, but... my God, that one episode with the Diamond Dogs has made her officially awesome in my mind. I love how she's a fashion designer without being a stereotypical mean girl like most of them are. It's a refreshing change of pace.

Also, as for the Team Celestia or Team Luna... I like both of them, to be honest. So I can't possibly choose.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Welcome to the herd, brony. *hoofbump* Sorry I didn't see your other post earlier! Glad you like the series. Pinkie's song about Zecora is so fabulously amazing, and Flutterguy singing it was even better.
> 
> These ponies, they drive me to drink.
> 
> Also, a question for everypony: Who's your favorite?


Fluttershy, followed by Rarity and Twilight Sparkle.

More importantly:

EPISODE 23 IS OUT. BEST. EPISODE. TO. DATE.

I love how all their cutie marks are inter-related.


----------



## Missile

Effercon said:


> EPISODE 23 IS OUT.


Really? Already! I better go watch it. I've been anticipating it's release for quite a bit.

EDIT: Finished watching it. It was great! Scootaloo's impatience sort of annoyed me, though. I loved hearing the stories about each pony's Cutie Mark. I never knew that Pinkie Pie used to live in such a dull place! You would think that she would have grown up in a much brighter and cheerful place, considering her personality, but wow! Fluttershy's story was kinda cute, too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I completely agree. This is now officially my favourite episode in the series. I felt each story was well done and made a whole lot of sense. And because I am a sap... I did find it cute. I kinda wished Scootaloo would shut up, because I wanted to hear more! Oh and young Fluttershy is one of the cutest things ever, my God. 

Pinkie Pie's story made me consider her more as a character... I think after that, I like her a bit more and am not as annoyed about her. I just found something particularly vivid about that dull dank rock farm that made me appreciate her even more. Maybe it was just the way she looked so sad before she saw the rainbow... it made me go "n'aawwww."


----------



## Zhorken

Spoiler: The Cutie Mark Chronicles



Dear Princess Celestia,

Today I learned that Rainbow Dash is pretty much the most amazing pony in Equestria.  Even Pinkie Pie's hair is her doing!



best moral yet


----------



## Lili

Fluttershy as a teenaged filly (she was obviously older than the others, and it has been mentioned before that she's a year older than everyone else) was the most adora-freakin'-ble thing ever.  And Pinkie  with straight hair and a boring life?!  Impossible!  But her full name is Pinkamena Diane Pie :3  Which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Murkrow

Just watched the episode. A few things I thought:



Spoiler



Applejack says "I'm so hungry I could eat a...", found that more funny than I should have.
When Princess Celestia was raising the sun there was an adult Derpy (with derp eyes for a second, too!). She must be working with Doctor Whoof
The massive shock wave caused by the sonic rainboom reminds me of that episode of Doctor Who when he sets the atmosphere on fire 
Why didn't Pinkie's ears flop, eyes flutter and legs wiggle just before the rainboom? Maybe she only developed the Pinkie sense afterwards? Or it was just in one episode and will never be heard from again
Pinkie Pie pounced on Rainbow at the end, just thought the shippers would have something to say about that



Also, Pinkie Pie is clearly the best pony.

EDIT:
Rarity said "BFFs forever" uh....


----------



## Lili

Haha, Rarity talking like she was texting was priceless.

And RAINBOWPIE/DASHIEPIE FTW when Pinkie glomped Rainbow :3 <3


----------



## JackPK

Zhorken said:


> Spoiler: The Cutie Mark Chronicles
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Princess Celestia,
> 
> Today I learned that Rainbow Dash is pretty much the most amazing pony in Equestria.  Even Pinkie Pie's hair is her doing!
> 
> 
> 
> best moral yet


:D


----------



## Sypl

FLUTTERSHY!!!!!!!

Pwnage.


----------



## JackPK

This is probably really old, but I freaking love this remix.

"Rainbow Dash Likes Girls (Stay Gay Pony Girl)" by Renard


----------



## Lili

*THE FOLLOWING POST IS GRIMDARK AS FUCK.  DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH OR LIKE EITHER PINKIE PIE OR RAINBOW DASH*

Alright, has anyone heard of or read the fanfiction "Cupcakes"?  Supposedly it's the worst grimdark pony fanfic ever.  I read it and I didn't think it was very bad... but, yeah.  What are your guys views on it?


----------



## Murkrow

I've read one line from somewhere in the middle of it and decided I didn't want to read it.


----------



## Dinru

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I've read one line from somewhere in the middle of it and decided I didn't want to read it.


Same, 'cept it was like a paragraph of it.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Confound these ponies! They cause me to post on a forum that I abandoned years ago!

((If anyone's interested, I lurk the 'chans like a boss, and have a completely safe for work collection of pics that's over 950 pictures))

edit: Oh and look at that. I used to be a Butterfree, and have been demoted to a Metapod. Was there a massive forum cleanup, or something?


----------



## Zeph

I have been converted to the ways of MLP, alas! I managed to watch the entire series in about five days. It is surprisingly better than I expected ö

As for ponies, Fluttershy is definitely the best. Closely followed by Rainbow Dash. And Pinkie Pie.

Rasrap Smurf showed me (or paraphrased to me) the line of Cupcakes. I shrivelled up, mentally and physically, and so I'd really rather not read it.



Erindor the Espeon said:


> edit: Oh and look at that. I used to be a Butterfree, and have been demoted to a Metapod. Was there a massive forum cleanup, or something?


Yeah, the US Vs. World thread was deleted a couple of years ago, so perhaps a lot of your posts were there?


----------



## PK

TWILIGHT IS BEST PONY. AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT.


----------



## Sypl

Fluttershy Fan 11 said:


> FLUTTERSHY IS BEST PONY. AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT.


YEAH


----------



## Zhorken

WELL OBVIOUSLY NOPONY HERE APPRECIATES TRUE AWESOMENESS.

(The only reason my text isn't as big as all yours is that it'd be a shame if the rainbow didn't all fit on one line, ok.)

EDIT: I should tweak my script to accept a list of colours for the gradient.  This would be 20% cooler if the rainbow matched Dash's manebow.


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> WELL OBVIOUSLY NOPONY HERE APPRECIATES TRUE AWESOMENESS.


YEAH, REALLY

I was going to post here before but I didn't know what colour was _cool_ enough to use and uh. Rainbow never occurred to me. :D (also this is the ugliest rainbow because there aren't enough letters :c maybe I should add exclamation points)

(ALSO AM I ACTUALLY A PART OF THIS CLUB if not I would like to be a part of this club.)


----------



## Sypl

ME IS A PART OF THIS CLUB


----------



## Ether's Bane

Lili said:


> *THE FOLLOWING POST IS GRIMDARK AS FUCK. DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH OR LIKE EITHER PINKIE PIE OR RAINBOW DASH*
> 
> Alright, has anyone heard of or read the fanfiction "Cupcakes"? Supposedly it's the worst grimdark pony fanfic ever. I read it and I didn't think it was very bad... but, yeah. What are your guys views on it?


I wasn't particularly impressed by it, but I didn't hate it either. In general, though, I'm not really into horror fics/movies/literature/whatever, although I can appreciate a good one of that genre when I see it.



The Friendly Mushroom said:


> YEAH


FLUTTERSHY FOR THE WIN


----------



## Squirrel

Effercon said:


> FLUTTERSHY FOR THE WIN


U-um... You know... if you don't mind.


----------



## Furiianda

Lili said:


> Alright, has anyone heard of or read the fanfiction "Cupcakes"?  Supposedly it's the worst grimdark pony fanfic ever.  I read it and I didn't think it was very bad... but, yeah.  What are your guys views on it?


Er... it was pretty horrible. I couldn't say it was the _worst_, since I have only read that one, and the quality of writing wasn't too bad, but... yeah pretty unpleasant. A little funny how they interpreted Pinky Pie's character and incorporated a lot of the things she does... er... I guess...
Not something I'd recommend to anyone though... x_o


----------



## JackPK

Doctor Whoof said:


> PINKIE PIE IS BEST PONY. AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT.


*GASP!*


----------



## Missile

*Y'ALL PONIES DON'T KNOW A REAL PONY WHEN YA SEE ONE. APPLEJACK IS OBVIOUSLY THE BEST PONY.*

Rainbow Dash is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Gummy said:


> *GASP!*


Oh why did I just even look at Cupcakes...

:freaked:


----------



## Sypl

Um uh... if you don't mind, please read this.


----------



## hyphen

Rainbow Dash is the best. Proof in the 23 episode. :3

I don't post here much.-_-


----------



## Lili

FUCK YEAH TWILIGHT SPARKLE BITCHES

OH YEAH AND DOCTOR WHOOF IS PRETTY FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Eclipse

.............. I WOULD TYPE IN ALL CAPS AND IN CRAZY COLORS BUT I JUST GOT HERE SO--


Hi. I just got into MIF yesterday so... noob brony here. ;3;


----------



## Missile

BUT EVERYPONY KNOWS THAT DERPY HOOVES IS ONE OF THE BEST PONIES EVER.



Eclipse said:


> .............. I WOULD TYPE IN ALL CAPS AND IN CRAZY COLORS BUT I JUST GOT HERE SO--
> 
> 
> Hi. I just got into MIF yesterday so... noob brony here. ;3;


Ah, welcome to the herd, brony. *hoofbump* You can join us in our colourful large lettered opinions, but I have a feeling it'll end soon. 

So, who's your favorite pony?


----------



## Squirrel

So... 
Lauren Faust is auctioning off development sketches to raise money for Japan.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pinkie-Pie-Laur...662542696?pt=Art_Drawings&hash=item4158ca8968
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=p5197.c0.m619&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Lili

I wish I could try to talk my mom into buying the Derpy one.  I think it's awesome that there's still five days left and the bids have already gone up to $2,026.


----------



## Sypl

YAY SHE RECOGNIZES DERPY AS A CHARACTER!!!

Edit: Post number 111


----------



## Lili

Of course she does, she frequently talks about Derpy Hooves, actually, with all the questions she is asked about her.


----------



## H-land

I feel quite sure that you by now
Have all realized, with Youtube, how
The captions you most often see
Are, to be frank, a bit faulty.
But I do love Audio Transcribe.
Without it, I would never find
The true reason for Spike's disdain
Of owls (They will not buy cocaine!)
And I must say that some events
Would really seem much less intense.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I GOT REFERENCED ON PONYCHAN

http://www.ponychan.net/chan/arch/res/1+50.html

Post #17339.



> I was just looking up some Random MLP Fan Sites and One was about the Ponies’ Theme Songs (And I Lost said Site, too! :( ), Rainbow Dash being my Fav, I Look at the Song they chose for her (Stratovarius – Eagleheart), and then I see This Site on your Story while Listening to the Song, I wanted to Cry so badly, while Exploding with the Sonic Rainboom Worthy Epicness of your Story!





> I was just looking up some Random MLP Fan Sites and One was about the Ponies’ Theme Songs (And I Lost said Site, too! :( ), *Rainbow Dash being my Fav, I Look at the Song they chose for her (Stratovarius – Eagleheart)*, and then I see This Site on your Story while Listening to the Song, I wanted to Cry so badly, while Exploding with the Sonic Rainboom Worthy Epicness of your Story!





Effercon said:


> I've been trying to come up with a character theme song for each character, as in the "Series X iPods" videos.
> 
> ...
> 
> Rainbow Dash


O_O


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Relevant to your interests.


----------



## PK

Oh my god. Today's episode was FANTASTIC. Pinkie's insane derpface made me lol forever.


----------



## H-land

The show this week was not quite "great"
But I cannot articulate
Just how the show did make me feel.
It seemed almost sort of surreal,
And at times, it was kind of scary.

(But I'd like to see a bear named Harry.)

I guess that it was kind of neat
To see Gummy as comic relief.

And Spike used the hot water for all Ponyville?
I think that that must take some skill
Unless their heater is communal
Which would be rather unusual.


----------



## Lili

You can never get enough of Spike being.. well... Spike!  I thought this episode was the best, especially when Pinkie went insane in the membrane and starting interrogating Spike xD


----------



## JackPK

Wow, I reappeared!

Insert new profile picture here.


----------



## PK

Collect volleyballs!


----------



## Sypl

Look here to see how awesome Rainbow Dash is.


----------



## Luna

Oh my god. I love the new episode. It is amazing, I love the evil psycho Pinkie Pie.<3 Btw can I join?


----------



## Sypl

This is amazing.


----------



## Lili

The newest episode was amazing.  Fluttershy going crazy, Prince Blueblood being an asshole (which I liked, as it gives Spike more room to be Rarity's admirer), Spike being at a bar/donut shop...  The episode was just fantastic.  AND THAT MUSICAL NUMBER MADE ME SO HAPPY :D


----------



## hyphen

Can someone link me to the Psycho Pinkie and the newest episode?
:3


----------



## Lili

Here's the BGM from Pinkie's Breakdown.

Here's the episode featuring the breakdown, "Party Of One".

And this is the latest episode.


----------



## H-land

While rhyming so long has been fun,
Now that the Gala's fin'ly done
I feel that I should revert
To the name I had at first.
And perhaps I should abstain
From rhyming under my old name.
In any case, I'll change my name
But what I really need to say
Is what I thought when I did see
Season One's grand finale.

[too tired to rhyme now
remind me to finish, somehow]


----------



## PK

Zecora said:


> While rhyming so long has been fun,
> Now that the Gala's fin'ly done
> I feel that I should revert
> To the name I had at first.
> And perhaps I should abstain
> From rhyming under my old name.
> In any case, I'll change my name
> But what I really need to say
> Is what I thought when I did see
> Season One's grand finale.
> 
> [too tired to rhyme now
> remind me to finish, somehow]


I applaud your commitment to trochaic tetrameter!

Anyways. This episode was a VERY fitting sendoff to this season. The song was amazing, the jokes were spot on, and flutershy's freakout is possibly the greatest thing ever.

*YOU WILL LOVE ME*


----------



## Sypl

Does anyone have piano sheet music for winter wrap up?

PINKAZOID


----------



## Zeph

Frankly, Fluttershy terrified me in the finale.


----------



## Lili

Well, it's been confirmed that the next season will air somewhere in fall... that means we have to wait for a couple seasons until more ponies! D:  If you follow Equestria Daily, though, you're sure to have your hourly dose of pony, as long as that doesn't die before the new season airs.  Though they say "just because we have a huge gap doesn't mean the fun is over, though!"


----------



## Sypl

Lili said:


> Well, it's been confirmed that the next season will air somewhere in fall... that means we have to wait for a couple seasons until more ponies! D:  If you follow Equestria Daily, though, you're sure to have your hourly dose of pony, as long as that doesn't die before the new season airs.  Though they say "just because we have a huge gap doesn't mean the fun is over, though!"


NOOOOOOO


----------



## Flareth

Lili said:


> Well, it's been confirmed that the next season will air somewhere in fall... that means we have to wait for a couple seasons until more ponies! D:  If you follow Equestria Daily, though, you're sure to have your hourly dose of pony, as long as that doesn't die before the new season airs.  Though they say "just because we have a huge gap doesn't mean the fun is over, though!"


Sorta good, sorta bad.....so I'll have time to catch up on this season.

I've only seen 3 episodes but I am in love with this. PONIES.....so I guess i won't post here a lot because spoilers? Or something xD.


----------



## Lili

Parasitic said:


> NOOOOOOO



Right now I'm all like this :sad:

But when the new season starts I'll be like this :talking:


----------



## hyphen

Lili said:


> Here's the BGM from Pinkie's Breakdown.
> 
> Here's the episode featuring the breakdown, "Party Of One".
> 
> And this is the latest episode.


Thanks,brony.^_^


----------



## Zhorken

Don't look unless you've seen Party of One but this is the _best pun ever_.

Also did anyone else find the finale kind of underwhelming?  



Spoiler: The Best Night Ever



Rarity's scenario was written well, the Pony Pokey was kind of funny, and I liked Spike's donut bar gag, but other than that it was pretty much just average I guess.  Fluttershy's fury was kind of funny but she snapped way too easily, even taking into account that it involved animals.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I just got done watching Party of One for the fourth time. It's such a perfect episode. ^^

Also can I join this gig now?


----------



## Sypl

Comma Police said:


> I just got done watching Party of One for the fourth time. It's such a perfect episode. ^^
> 
> Also can I join this gig now?


You must pass the test.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Parasitic said:


> You must pass the test.


A test of what sort? O:


----------



## Sypl

Comma Police said:


> A test of what sort? O:


You must...


Post in this thread.


----------



## H-land

Parasitic said:


> You must...
> 
> 
> Post in this thread.


Only post? Oh, what a jest!
To join, you have to pass _my_ test!
A rap off! Just us! You and me!
Think you can top my poetry?
If you can make my rhymes look lame,
And beat Zecora at her game,
Then you have earned your pony badge.
Now let's get started with this jazz!





Only kidding, hope you know.
But still feel free to rhyme things, bro.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Zecora said:


> Only post? Oh, what a jest!
> To join, you have to pass _my_ test!
> A rap off! Just us! You and me!
> Think you can top my poetry?
> If you can make my rhymes look lame,
> And beat Zecora at her game,
> Then you have earned your pony badge.
> Now let's get started with this jazz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding, hope you know.
> But still feel free to rhyme things, bro.


This battle would have been a thrill,
But I am glad that you meant nil,
Serious about this duel,
For I'd have surely lost my cool,
Trying to build decent rhymes,
For every single pair of lines!
This alone has been quite hard,
How terrible I'd make a bard!

Constructing that, I must conclude,
Took a really long time, dude.
And you do this so often, Zec!
That's clearly worthy of respect!


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm about to post three fanfics that, in my opinion, are required reading for every real MLP fan. You may or may not have read these already.

*Junior Speedsters **Forever* by Pacce
*Bittersweet* by an anonymous writer
*Apple Blossom* by the guy who wrote Bittersweet


----------



## Lili

Bittersweet and Apple Blossom are two of my favorites, though I would have to say one of my absolute favorites is "Today, Tomorrow, and Forever" by Chopper's Top Hat.  The only fanfic that's ever made me cry.


----------



## Missile

I was able to watch the three pony episodes that I missed last night, and they were all great. The Best Night Ever was really good, and I especially liked Flutterzilla. Throughout the episode, I also noticed that each pony seemed as if they were some Disney princess at a ball. Rarity losing her glass slipper sort of confirmed it for me, and it seemed as if Fluttershy was Snow White. And after a while, the Wicked Witch of the West. It was a very nice episode, and I liked it.


----------



## Dinru

! That second interpretation of Fluttershy is doubly amazing if you've ever read/seen Wicked.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Lili said:


> Bittersweet and Apple Blossom are two of my favorites, though I would have to say one of my absolute favorites is "Today, Tomorrow, and Forever" by Chopper's Top Hat.  The only fanfic that's ever made me cry.


Here's a new but awesome one: *Storm* by kitsuneymg.

And on a lighter note, there's also *Ponies Discover /co/* by Slywit.


----------



## Furiianda

Thought you guys might appreciate this post that came up on my Tumblr... though uh, chances are that a lot of you probably saw it already... oh well!



> There has been a recent influx of anons on my favorite My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic blog suggesting that the show is only for ‘girls and faggots’.  Let’s see what creator Lauren Faust says on the issue:
> 
> “Honestly?? I feel that people who call them that are ignorant a-holes. That’s how I feel. I didn’t create this show for little girls, I created it for little girls and their parents—including male parents. It only stands to reason that adult animation fans without children may like it, too. The belief that boys shouldn’t be interested in girl things is the main reason there’s hardly anything decent for girls in animation—- or almost any media, for that matter. It’s a backwards, sexist, outdated attitude.”


Also, some interesting fanfiction you have there. xD I haven't read all of them yet but a couple were quite interesting (I read Bittersweet, and the ponies discovering /co/)...
A little more... mature-themed than I expected, but that's OK too. Have any more humorous or lighthearted ones? :P


----------



## PK

I myself am an author over on Equestria Daily. I've been writing a story called Antipodes, it would be cool if you could check it out.</self-advertising>


----------



## Lili

^ HOLY SHIT YOU'VE BEEN WRITING ANTIPODES?!  I FUCKING LOVE YOU, MAN


----------



## PK

Lili said:


> ^ HOLY SHIT YOU'VE BEEN WRITING ANTIPODES?!  I FUCKING LOVE YOU, MAN


Haha, yep, that's me! Glad you're liking it!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Furiianda said:


> Thought you guys might appreciate this post that came up on my Tumblr... though uh, chances are that a lot of you probably saw it already... oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some interesting fanfiction you have there. xD I haven't read all of them yet but a couple were quite interesting (I read Bittersweet, and the ponies discovering /co/)...
> A little more... mature-themed than I expected, but that's OK too. Have any more humorous or lighthearted ones? :P


There's the hilarious (but rather raunchy) Derpy's Lover. I won't post the link - Google it yourself. XD

Also, YAAAAAAY DONE WITH PROOFREADING/TOUCH-UPS ON MY FANFIC

I'm posting it to FF.net first, then Equestria Daily. Here's a teaser about it.

It has to do with something that affects many people every day, and might probably hit close to home for some of you.

EDIT: @DW: I commented on Antipodes.


----------



## PK

Effercon said:


> EDIT: @DW: I commented on Antipodes.


I'm glad you're enjoying it! :D


----------



## PK

okay so sorry for the double post but.

In case anyone hasn't seen this, yes, it IS official. And yes, they DO say "bronies" and "DJ PON-3". THE WORLD IS WONDERFUL


----------



## Tailsy

HEY IT'S OFFICIAL







/sunglasses


----------



## Eifie

If you haven't seen it yet, this pony creator thing is pretty neat! :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, I did that stamping thing too! Apparently:







Also, the pony creator is quite fun to play around with. :> It means I can be lazy and not have to draw up ponies since apparently I have trouble emulating the style of the show.


----------



## PK

What is all this stamp madness?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Yes, what is all this stamp madness? I wanna play!
I tried to look it up but searching it crashed Firefox.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, you need to have an LJ to do it. It's a community. Here.


----------



## PK

Dammit :c


----------



## Tailsy

Well, it's not like LiveJournal is free to sign up for, or anything...


----------



## Ether's Bane

REAL LIFE SONIC RAINBOOM FEATURED IN MY LOCAL NEWSPAPER

RAINBOW DASH HAS PAID US A VISIT

THIS IS AMAZING

OH MY GOD CELESTIA


----------



## PK

Effercon said:


> REAL LIFE SONIC RAINBOOM FEATURED IN MY LOCAL NEWSPAPER
> 
> RAINBOW DASH HAS PAID US A VISIT
> 
> THIS IS AMAZING
> 
> OH MY GOD CELESTIA


Did your cutie mark coincidentally appear at the same time?


----------



## Sypl

Doctor Whoof said:


> Did your cutie mark coincidentally appear at the same time?


My cutie mark is a potato.


----------



## Lili

My cutie mark is either a derpy face or a C note on the piano.  :p


----------



## Zora of Termina

Mine is most likely either a musical note with a paintbrush crossed over it or a kitsune. :3


----------



## Dinru

Mine is probably a keyboard or the joint mars-venus symbol. Usually I use the later because it's way easier to draw :q


----------



## Sypl

Put http://www.pinkielicio.us/ in front of any website. Example: http://www.pinkielicio.us/http://www.wikipedia.org/


----------



## Luna

My cutiemark would have to be either fire because my pony is mean or a skull.


----------



## Missile

Defective Turret said:


> Put http://www.pinkielicio.us/ in front of any website. Example: http://www.pinkielicio.us/http://www.wikipedia.org/


Aww, that's really cute. I like it.

As for my cutie mark, it would probably be the scales of justice, since I try to keep things fair and balanced. Plus, I'm rather interested in law and justice.

Now, does anypony remember that group picture I said I would do? It's almost finished. All I have left to do is outlining and colouring. However, I want to know if you're all fine with how your pony looks. (Keep in mind that not everypony's pony is in the picture, as there was a date when I stopped allowing people to submit their ponies.) I still haven't completely finished each specific pony as well, so keep that in mind. I just want to know if you find their pose all right. I also forgot to add in one other pony, so I'll do that now. I also would like to know what background you think would be best for this picture.

Anyway, here's the picture.

I'm going to go back and finish working on a few things now. Most likely the style; I'm trying to copy MLP: FiM's style as best as I can, and I know I can do better. Also, if you can't find your pony, let me know and I'll tell you which pony is yours.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

My cutie mark would be this symbol that you always see in my signature. (Only the red symbol, not the whole, black and white background.)

And ah, Moonwalka, which pony is mine?


----------



## Missile

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> My cutie mark would be this symbol that you always see in my signature. (Only the red symbol, not the whole, black and white background.)
> 
> And ah, Moonwalka, which pony is mine?


Your pony would be the pony on the left hand side of the mini explosion, lovely Miss Lett. Your pony isn't complete in this picture, but she's complete now.


----------



## Sypl

Has anyone thought of joining this? It seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Lili

^  I joined, but I'm probably just going to draw one of the ponies or something for someone.  We don't really have the money to buy anything.


----------



## Dinru

I can find mine, but if I may ask, who is that that I am holding?

But, aaah, it's adorable and amazing and KEEP UP THE LOVELY WORK SISTAR


----------



## Missile

Dragonshy said:


> I can find mine, but if I may ask, who is that that I am holding?
> 
> But, aaah, it's adorable and amazing and KEEP UP THE LOVELY WORK SISTAR


Aww! Thank you, siSTAR. I will. <3

Oh, you're holding Lili's pony.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Let me join? Recently became a fan. My favorites are: 1.Fluttershy/Pinkie Pie and 2.Twilight Sparkle/Rarity.

Also, if there's any room left in the group picture, could I posibly squeeze in?


----------



## Fireworks

I'd like to join as well. This show has entirely brainwashed me (in the most positive sense of the word 'brainwash' ever). 

Favourite characters are Twilight Sparkle, Rainbow Dash, Zecora and Rarity.


----------



## Espeon

Kay Faraday said:


> Anyway, here's the picture.
> 
> I'm going to go back and finish working on a few things now. Most likely the style; I'm trying to copy MLP: FiM's style as best as I can, and I know I can do better. Also, if you can't find your pony, let me know and I'll tell you which pony is yours.


Oh my goodness, this is awesome! :x

Well done so far. I'm really looking forwards to seeing the completed image.


----------



## Missile

Jason-Kun said:


> Let me join? Recently became a fan. My favorites are: 1.Fluttershy/Pinkie Pie and 2.Twilight Sparkle/Rarity.
> 
> Also, if there's any room left in the group picture, could I posibly squeeze in?


Welcome to the herd, brony. As for the group picture, I could try my best to squeeze you in. It would be easier to get you in the picture if your pony is a pegasus, but if your pony isn't a pegasus, it'll be a bit harder to squeeze you in.



Fireworks said:


> I'd like to join as well. This show has entirely brainwashed me (in the most positive sense of the word 'brainwash' ever).
> 
> Favourite characters are Twilight Sparkle, Rainbow Dash, Zecora and Rarity.


Welcome to the herd, brony. 



Espeon said:


> Oh my goodness, this is awesome! :x
> 
> Well done so far. I'm really looking forwards to seeing the completed image.


You think so? Haha, thank you. Admittedly, I sort of hate it so far, but I think it will look better when I outline the ponies and colour them in.


----------



## hyphen

Kay Faraday said:


> Aww, that's really cute. I like it.
> 
> Anyway, here's the picture.


Words cannot describe the epicness of this.


----------



## Missile

Thank you, Mystic. C:


----------



## Jason-Kun

Kay Faraday said:


> Welcome to the herd, brony. As for the group picture, I could try my best to squeeze you in. It would be easier to get you in the picture if your pony is a pegasus, but if your pony isn't a pegasus, it'll be a bit harder to squeeze you in.


It's a pegasus, yes. I'll PM you.


----------



## Missile

Jason-Kun said:


> It's a pegasus, yes. I'll PM you.


All right, I got the PM.


----------



## Sypl

Ahhhh!
Please can I be a last minute addition to the group picture?
If yes, do I have to draw it and send it to you, or do I just give a description?


----------



## Dinru

I'm sure she'd be fine with either one, though obviously I can't really say if there's still room. Sorry.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Not to be pushy, but can I be in the picture? I even posted my pony details some way back in this thread.


----------



## Lili

OHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSH

SO AWESOME


----------



## Dinru

Anypony into voice acting?

I'm gonna try out for Rarity and Twilight Sparkle tomorrow :D


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dinru said:


> Anypony into voice acting?
> 
> I'm gonna try out for Rarity and Twilight Sparkle tomorrow :D


Just saw this on my dash. Totally thinking about trying out. Dunno for who though.


----------



## Sypl

Dinru said:


> Anypony into voice acting?
> 
> I'm gonna try out for Rarity and Twilight Sparkle tomorrow :D


I am definitely trying out for the Parasprite sounds.


----------



## Adriane

siiiigh. Being a VA was my dream career. I'd make a good Flutterguy, but.


----------



## Missile

Defective Turret said:


> Ahhhh!
> Please can I be a last minute addition to the group picture?
> If yes, do I have to draw it and send it to you, or do I just give a description?


Well, I _am_ planning on expanding the picture, if not completely changing it, so, yes. You may choose whether you want to draw it or send me the information, but whichever you choose, please send it to me via PM.



Dinru said:


> I'm sure she'd be fine with either one, though obviously I can't really say if there's still room. Sorry.


Yes, I'm fine with either one. And since I am planning on expanding the picture/making a new picture, I would appreciate it if *any new entries be sent to me via PM, as soon as possible.*



Effercon said:


> Not to be pushy, but can I be in the picture? I even posted my pony details some way back in this thread.


Hmm? I'm certain I put your pony in the picture. Let me take another look.


----------



## Lili

If you completely change it, I would like to be a pegasus instead of a unicorn.


----------



## Missile

Lili said:


> If you completely change it, I would like to be a pegasus instead of a unicorn.


Thank you for telling me. I'll write that down so I don't forget.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Kay Faraday said:


> Hmm? I'm certain I put your pony in the picture. Let me take another look.


Wait, yeah, you did. Never mind. Forget that post.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Sorry for the double post, but:

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, MY FRIENDS
AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTING TILL THE END
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS
NO TIME FOR LOSERS, 'CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS...
OF THE WORLD...


----------



## Aletheia

Effercon said:


> Sorry for the double post, but:
> 
> WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, MY FRIENDS
> AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTING TILL THE END
> WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS
> NO TIME FOR LOSERS, 'CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS...
> OF THE WORLD...


Guys, that's not good. Memes lose funniness faster than condoms lose resale value.
...
Not sure where that analogy came from.

In fact...


			
				Anonymous from the ED page linked above said:
			
		

> Call me crazy but I don't like this.
> 
> There really are people out  there that think FiM is so popular and think so many people talk about  it because it's some stupid 4chan meme. And stuff like being the most  popular page on Know Your Meme isn't really going to help them see  differently. I want people to know we love this show because it's a good  show, not because it's some stupid internet meme.
> 
> I'm all for ponies becoming more popular but I'm not sure if this is the way we want it to happen.


I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Superbird

I know I don't normally post here, but I thought you people might like to hear Bill Clinton vs. MLP:FiM.


----------



## Aletheia

Superbird said:


> I know I don't normally post here, but I thought you people might like to hear Bill Clinton vs. MLP:FiM.


GODDAMMIT NPR STOP CALLING IT MY LITTLE PONIES


----------



## Glace

May I join? I can't believe I haven't already! Why didn't anyone drag me into this show earlier?!


----------



## Zapi

Shall join, too. I've only watched like 10 episodes because I've been having issues with loading YouTube videos lately. Seems decent so far, though.


----------



## PK

i've basically given up adding people to the member list, jsyk


----------



## Zapi

Oh, I didn't notice that. xD


----------



## Fireworks

just saw this on equestriadaily and thought the League Of Legends players here would be interested:



> A bunch of bronies over on League of Legends have formed a group! Sadly the game doesn't have actual clan support yet, but these guys have taken over a section of the forums and created an in game brony chat channel for everyone to join.  You can find the post about it here!


----------



## Furiianda

Fireworks said:


> just saw this on equestriadaily and thought the League Of Legends players here would be interested:


There was actually a MLP-style champion contest on the forums a while back, so yeah. 
Link if you are interested in seeing this (: some pretty cool pictures, though they won't make as much sense if you don't know the champions. Nonetheless!


----------



## PK

oh my god what the fuck is this song and why do I kinda like it


----------



## Zapi

^that song was /amazing/ xD


----------



## Fireworks

happy late Brony Appreciation Day guys!

this vid with Ashleigh Ball (the voice actress for RD and AJ) made me smile so much; too bad it's a very short vid but still!


----------



## Ether's Bane

At Equestria Daily, there's a post for us to discuss our dream episodes. You may want to check it out and possibly post there.

Here's mine.



			
				me said:
			
		

> Fluttershy wins backstage passes to Cydonian Uprising (voiced, of course, by Muse)'s live concert in a sweepstakes. Since she won three backstage passes and Twilight and Rainbow Dash are big fans of Cydonian Uprising, she hands them the other two backstage passes. However, while Twilight and Rainbow Dash are having their day going along quite well, Fluttershy is just getting in the band's way by doing things such as accidentally breaking one of the guitar strings, tripping over [insert parody name for Chris Wolstenholme here], and giving a stupid answer out of nervousness when [insert parody name for Matt Bellamy here] asks her some questions about her fandom of the band. When Fluttershy is out of earshot, you can see [Matt], [Chris], and [insert parody name for Dom Howard here] annoyed and wondering why, of ALL ponies, SHE had to be the one to win the sweepstakes, although at least her friends she brought along are okay. Then, minutes before the show, as Twilight and Rainbow Dash are back in the moshpit, where Fluttershy is making her way to, a group of raccoons has made it backstage and run off with [Matt]'s guitar pick, [Chris]'s bass pick, and [Dom]'s drum sticks. Fluttershy sees it and deals with the raccoons. For having saved their show, Cydonian Uprising promise Fluttershy a "special surprise" later on. The report comes in five minutes before the end and is as follows:
> 
> Dear Princess Celestia:
> 
> Cydonian Uprising are even more awesome live.
> 
> Your faithful student,
> Twilight Sparkle
> 
> The last 4 1/2 minutes are Fluttershy on stage live with Cydonian Uprising as they perform a ponified version of "Uprising".


Why Muse, you ask?

1) Muse are arguably the biggest band in the world right now, so people would get the reference easily.
2) Unlike most current mainstream, Muse are actually pretty good.
3) I would love to see Uprising ponified.
4) I would REALLY love to see Matt Bellamy as a pony.

So, what are YOUR dream storylines?


----------



## Dinru

A send-up to Sailor Moon (like the pilot was, but more along the lines of parody)


----------



## PK

season 2 is a serial with an overarching plotline and central villain

that would be _the best thing_


----------



## Glace

I have an incredible idea for celebrating the Season 2 premier. But it must be kept a secret from non-Bronies.

Oh, and I just made like a million MLP avatars out of pure boredom if anyone's interested.


----------



## Rose

Glace said:


> Oh, and I just made like a million MLP avatars out of pure boredom if anyone's interested.


*raises hand*

I am interested. Do you have any of Scootaloo by chance?


----------



## Jason-Kun

Do you have any Fluttershy ones?


----------



## Fireworks

well post them I guess since people might quite likely use them if they're good. I'm personally happy with my current avatar at the moment though

also there are now even commentated SC2 tournaments for bronies in bronze/silver leagues, some vids can be found here (although obviously the players are bad, and the pony references the commentators make are often lame, but still rather amusing overall) and they had even set up a bestyoungflyers channel on the NA SC2 server if anyone is interested


----------



## Glace

Rose said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I am interested. Do you have any of Scootaloo by chance?


Nyu. I'll make some in a bit, though.

EDIT: SO MUCH SCOOTALOO





Jason-Kun said:


> Do you have any Fluttershy ones?


Uh.



EDIT: MORE FLUTTERSHY



I have two more that involve other characters if you want. I only have Fluttershy ones from Dragonshy because the other two episodes I watched tossed Fluttershy out of existence.

EDIT: Oh, and I don't have the patience to post every single avatar, so click on any of the photos to send you to my Flickr. And someone will have to resize, because with my lack of computer and app able to do so, I'm stuck there.


----------



## Aletheia

Why does this thread have less than 5 stars? >:|


----------



## Mendatt

Why
WHY IS THIS SO GOOD
HOW AND WHY
WHY AND HOW
Anyways.
Pinkie-Pie is awesome.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I used to be a neighsayer, but... sooner or later, you will love this show.


----------



## Fireworks

apparently over at Blizzard they like ponies as well since they put Ponycraft 2 up next to the Day9 appreciation stuff onto their own blog, which got invaded by bronies rather quickly heh. new wave of SC2 bronies incoming, while I already managed to convince quite a couple of SC2 friends to start watching the show


----------



## Rose

That was awesome.


----------



## Fireworks

just found this excellent custom icon set (I don't know who made them btw); too bad I don't own a mac, otherwise I'd totally use them!


----------



## Zapi

^Those are so cool! Wishing I owned a mac right about now, aha.


----------



## Adriane

... since when are icons exclusive to Mac computers??? Including the program name in the icons themselves is really tacky, though. If I were to use them (which I won't, because desktop icons are archaic), I'd crop them out.


----------



## Zapi

...I guess 'cause some of the program names are Mac programs?


----------



## Ether's Bane

We interrupt this program to bring you a special announcement.

LYRA IS NEW BEST PONY

EDIT: By the way, have any of you read the fanfic "Past Sins"?


----------



## Zora of Termina

re: icons: The guy that made them made Windows versions too; I'm using them right now.
(inb4 USE LINUX)


----------



## PK

Effercon said:


> We interrupt this program to bring you a special announcement.
> 
> LYRA IS NEW BEST PONY
> 
> EDIT: By the way, have any of you read the fanfic "Past Sins"?


I definitely know of it, but I don't really have much time for reading, in between my job, writing Antipodes, and reading Fallout Equestria, which I promised kkat I would do within the month x.x


----------



## Murkrow

^ As a fanfiction writer, do you have any advice for someone who has tonnes of ideas floating around in his head (except for maybe "don't be lazy")?


----------



## Tailsy

(Hint: the answer will still be 'don't be lazy'.)


----------



## PK

Don't be lazy.


----------



## Missile

Hello, bronies. I came to inform everypony that the group picture is, once again, on hold. And it may be for quite a while. I apologize for delaying it once more, but something happened to my computer, and it is no longer working (I'm using my DSi). My father will either buy me a new computer, or fix mine. Both options involve money, and my family is lacking that, sadly. I will promise, however, to practice the MLP: FiM style for the group picture. I want to please all of you with this group picture. Once again, I apologize for delaying the picture, and I truly feel terrible about all this. Everypony was so happy about the group picture, and I ended up never being able to finish it. I'm truly sorry. But I promise that when I complete the picture, you'll all be satisfied with it.


----------



## Fireworks

I like how there's now finally an official thread on Teamliquid about this show, and it exploded: 28+ pages in the first 2 days, and it's been very amusing to witness the reactions in the posts that mark the different brony evolutionary stages of even 10+ years long elitist forum veterans / oldschool hardcore SC1 players who are almost in their 30s go from:

"wtf is this shit? is this the biggest orchestrated troll ever?" to "this show isn't that good. btw Applejack needs more love, she is very mature, kind, honest and friendly...I can't believe I just wrote that." to "Is it weird that I'm starting to identify myself with...ponies? O_O" to watching all 26 eps in one sitting, starting to read fanfictions and getting a new SC2 account just so they can have the username Fluttershy on bnet.

also liked posts like "I've shown this to my girlfriend and when she saw Fluttershy and Pinkie Pie she was done for, then we watched the entire season together." and mods saying "So you guys say this show is actually good? Because then we might start watching as well... Sigh, the things we do for TL..."

also I wrote a long tl;dr post that got added to the list of the very few noteable highlighted posts from the thread in the OP there heh

the SC2 community merging with the brony one would be one of the best things to happen, as well as the ultimate troll to eSports


----------



## Ever

Mainly attracted here by the unbearably cute ponies. I guess I don't really have to join, seeing as it's open to "the whole goddamn forum", but *join*.

EDIt: 350th Post!


----------



## Glace

:D

It's a very possible rumor, apparently!

Looks like I have to finish messaging people about the rave!


----------



## Rose

Glace said:


> :D
> 
> It's a very possible rumor, apparently!
> 
> Looks like I have to finish messaging people about the rave!


I so hope this is true. What a great way to start a school year.


----------



## Ether's Bane

CONFIRMED


----------



## Glace

Effercon said:


> CONFIRMED
























(Uhm, yay!)


----------



## Fireworks

that feel when I don't want to watch anything more so than season 2

and the fact that it starts so soon is SO AWESUM ohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh


also, guess most of you haven't seen this yet, but somepony proposed marriage to somepony else via a video about MLP. yeah, most original and sweetest idea ever, and it's so beautiful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTF7_Sh2poM


----------



## Rose

That has to be one of the sweetest things ever. I don't know if I would pick MLP to do that, but still, way better then something else he could have done.


----------



## Flora

Today I found out what channel the Hub was and watched the last ten minutes of The Cutie Mark Crusaders.

I'm jut going to beat you all to the punch and do this for myself:


----------



## Ether's Bane

Flower Doll said:


> Today I found out what channel the Hub was and watched the last ten minutes of The Cutie Mark Crusaders.


There is no episode titled "The Cutie Mark Crusaders".

There's also some (possibly rumors) leaked S2 information.

http://www.ponychan.net/chan/pony/src/131404441600.png

EDIT: Never mind - the above has since been deconfirmed.


----------



## Ever

...and no one welcomed me...


----------



## Rose

*hugs Everglider*

I bid you a belated welcome. 

Sorry for the hug is you are not a hugs person, I have been in a hug mood today.


----------



## Ever

I love hugs! And anyone who doesn't like 'em can go rot! *Hugs Rose* I'm in a "hug phase" where I HAVE TO HUG  everyone! But I doubt it'll wear off.


----------



## Rose

My friend and I have decided to preform a song from My Little Pony, he wants the entire school to know of his brony status, so I agreed to help a fellow pony lover. 

Any recommendations on which song we should do?


----------



## Zeph

Giggle at the Ghostly!

I mean I'd say Winter Wrap-Up or Art of the Dress or At The Gala or something, but those are all songs that require knowledge of what's going on in the actual episode to 'get' them. If you know what I mean.

Also, Giggle at the Ghostly is awesome.


----------



## Sypl

I HAVE RETURNED FOR PONIES.


----------



## SentientHat

Did someone say ponies? owo!


----------



## Zero Moment

MLP: FiM Mafia looks awesome.


----------



## Littlestream

I started watching episode 1 a few hours ago just to see what all the fuss was about... somehow I'm now taking a short break before watching episode 14. It... sucked me in somehow. Yeah. 

I'll go watch episode 14 now I guess. (This counts as joining, not that I actually need to say this. But I like acting redundant sometimes)


----------



## Totodile

*jumps in* Oh hey ponies :D

I started watching the show for the lulz. Then I kept watching. And watching. And watching. And now I like it. I don't understand why I like it so much. I. Don't. Understand. oo;

But anway. I can't decide who's the best pony. Maybe all of them.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Get ready for a PMV that will really tug on your heartstrings.

Best/Most Emotional PMV Ever Made


----------



## Rose

Effercon said:


> Get ready for a PMV that will really tug on your heartstrings.
> 
> Best/Most Emotional PMV Ever Made


Darn you touching PMV, I had it together, then came 1:48. It isn't like that song hasn't ever gotten me before, but that picture tore the chance of not feeling depressed down.


----------



## Glace

That was... embarrassing.

Uh. The rave is canceled because I encountered problems, so sorry to those I messaged. :(

But the premier is in a week! :D


----------



## Murkrow

Ohmigosh the voice of Discord is John de Lancie! Now both Doctor Who and Star Trek crossovers can totally make sense at the same time.


----------



## hyphen

I found someone who has made some MLP avvies. :3


----------



## Totodile

!!!

Saw the teaser and ... Discord <3 



Spoiler



So _that's_ what happened to Q. Huh. All we need now is a pony voiced by Patrick Stewart and we're all set.


----------



## DarkAura

O.O...I watched it two weeks ago...I LOVE IT!

My little pony, my little pony, ah ah ah ah!
My little pony!
Twilight:I used to wonder what friendship could be.
Until you all shared this magic with me!

Rainbow:Big Adventure!

Pinkie:Tons of fun!

Rarity:A beautiful heart!

Applejack: Faithful and strong!

Fluttershy:Sharing kindness.

Twilight:It's an easy feat!
And magic makes it all complete!
Yeah, my little pony!
Do you all know your my very best friends!!!!!



I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ether's Bane

11 HOURS TO GO

BRING ON TOMORROW MORNING (or tonight, in my case)


----------



## Glace

According to The Hub's channel locator, it's on channel 100. My TV only goes up to 99. fml.


----------



## hyphen

Glace said:


> According to The Hub's channel locator, it's on channel 100. My TV only goes up to 99. fml.


...My TV doesn't even HAVE The Hub. ;-;
YouTube,save me!


----------



## H-land

Though I can't get The Hub on TV,
I plan on watching a stream shortly.
I'm so anxious for season two,
If I miss it, I don't know what I'll do...

...Well actually, that's not quite right.
I didn't get much sleep last night
So if I can't watch pony, instead
I think that I'll go back to bed.


EDIT: 
That new episode was great.
I'd say 't'was worth the summer wait.
But another session, a whole long week?
More, now, please, I do beseech!


----------



## Mai

Ten minutes 'til pony :D!

I actually *have* the Hub, so now I'm getting ready (I actually made cupcakes, but they're ugly) and stuff.


----------



## Murkrow

That episode was great!

Fluttershy is best pony of the episode.


----------



## Fireworks

best new introductory episode much? (plus one of the best episodes overall)

but I hate the cliffhanger. now one more full week to wait out the conclusion of this two-parter...


----------



## Sypl

Fireworks said:


> best new introductory episode much? (plus one of the best episodes overall)
> 
> but I hate the cliffhanger. now one more full week to wait out the conclusion of this two-parter...


----------



## Glace

I saw it on YouTube. I loved Fluttershy. xD


----------



## Totodile

Yep, Discord is pretty awesome. As is Fluttershy. Not sure what happened to Luna though.

In other news, now I'm going to have nightmares about balloons ._.


----------



## Zapi

I just watched the first episode of season 2 on YouTube, it was amazing! Discooorrddd <333


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I watched it too just now! Ha ha, I liked Fluttershy in this episode too! Discord's attempt to fool her almost failing had me amused. 

It was really good! A lot better than the first episode of Season 1. I may not know much about Star Trek, but I do know I like Discord. He was epic and had a cool voice. Can't wait until the conclusion, ahaha.


----------



## Missile

Oh, dear. _The Return of Harmony, Part 1_ was absolutely brilliant. I woke up quite early just so I could get everything done in time to watch it. I especially like Applie, Anger Pie, and Cruelshy. Greedity (credit to Glace) is quite nice, too. Nopony was able to see much of Rainbow Betrayal, so I cannot say whether I like her or not (not that I'm fond of Rainbow Dash, anyway). I wonder if Twilight will be affected at one point? Perhaps she'll disappear altogether, as she herself is magic, not just a part of her. Curioser and curioser. Discord, however, is just fantastic. I also enjoyed Princess Celestia's angry and hateful side. Very interesting.

I simply cannot wait for the second episode. Not only will I be able to rest after a long week of nothing but tests, but the second part/episode also airs on my birthday, September 24th. Quite the "birthday present" if you ask me. (Speaking of presents, I recently got that case filled with twelve mini ponies. Absolutely adorable.)


----------



## Glace

Applie
Pinkie Cry
Flutterhate
Greedity
Traitor Dash

I am loving Discord, but that cliffhanger! D:


----------



## Missile

Glace said:


> Applie
> Pinkie Cry
> Flutterhate
> Greedity
> Traitor Dash
> 
> I am loving Discord, but that cliffhanger! D:


Greedity; why didn't I think of that before? That's a brilliant disharmony name, Glace.


----------



## Superbird

I've gotta say, Pinkie Pie was hilarious before the maze happened. But am I the only one still wondering if Discord is actually going to do anything to Twilight?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm wondering too. And what he can do to her as well. Is he going to convince her that using her magic is evil and hypnotize her into not being able to use it? He already took away her horn once, so that also takes away her magic and element...


----------



## Zhorken

He can take away her friends.  Friendship is magic.  (... Huh, I guess I wouldn't be surprised if that actually turned out to be the idea here.)


----------



## Ether's Bane

That episode was SUPERB.

Also, I have a prediction on how they will break the "curse" placed on them by Discord and beat him.

Twilight will eventually try to defeat him alone, but completely fails. The rest of them eventually notice, snap out of it, and combine to use the EoH and defeat Discord, because Friendship. Is. Magic.

Calling it now.


----------



## H-land

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I'm wondering too. And what he can do to her as well. Is he going to convince her that using her magic is evil and hypnotize her into not being able to use it? He already took away her horn once, so that also takes away her magic and element...


I really just don't see the need.
Discord's already sewn the seeds
For Twilight and her buddies' ruin.
Effercon, I think that you and
Zhorken have the right idea.
(Although I still can't wait to see!)


----------



## mewtini

I do have the Hub! :3 I think I missed the one everyone is talking about, though.


----------



## Jason-Kun

^ It was on at 9AM EST. I stayed up all night just to be sure I wouldn't miss it. And I loved it.


----------



## Murkrow

Superbird said:


> I've gotta say, Pinkie Pie was hilarious before the maze happened. But am I the only one still wondering if Discord is actually going to do anything to Twilight?


To me it seemed like the intention of the writers was to make Twilight save the day. It's one of the things I didn't like about the episode, since you can tell Twilight is the mainest character.

It's giving me horrible flashbacks to Star Trek 5 where everyone gets brainwashed except for Captain Kirk.


----------



## Espeon

Rasrap Smurf said:


> To me it seemed like the intention of the writers was to make Twilight save the day. It's one of the things I didn't like about the episode, since you can tell Twilight is the mainest character.


But you've got to admit, Fluttershy does always steal Twilight's thunder. 



Spoiler: Just in case.



To be honest when I was talking to Alvyren about the episode I just made a portmaneau of "reverse personalities", "reversonalities", just as a general term to describe what happened to the majority of the mane cast.



Either way, I did really enjoy the episode and if this is how they're starting out, I have high expectations for the series overall.


----------



## Fireworks

too bad there will apparently be a gap of an uncertain amount of time between the airdates of ep 2 and the rest of season 2 =/

it was always weird to me that they've moved the date of the 2nd season premiere so ahead from the originally announced December

could be worse though, they could've decided not to even show us the first two eps earlier, so I guess we shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth, and instead be glad they're taking their time not to rush things and end up making half-assed episodes


----------



## mewtini

Saw it at 1:30 PM yesterday.

Oh, Fluttershy. Such naievete.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Fireworks said:


> too bad there will apparently be a gap of an uncertain amount of time between the airdates of ep 2 and the rest of season 2 =/
> 
> it was always weird to me that they've moved the date of the 2nd season premiere so ahead from the originally announced December
> 
> could be worse though, they could've decided not to even show us the first two eps earlier, so *I guess we shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth*, and instead be glad they're taking their time not to rush things and end up making half-assed episodes


"Dear Princess Celestia,

Today I learned that..."

...yeah, you know the one.


----------



## hyphen

I FINALLY WATCHED THE FULL EPISOOOODE
anyway.
one word.
Awesome.
(and I thought Discord was going to be a metal unicorn. nyaaaaan)


----------



## Missile

After reading all of the newest posts, I now have a prediction. Perhaps a slightly silly one, in the eyes of some, but I'd like to let everypony know, anyway.

In one of my earlier posts, I assumed that, if Discord does remove Twilight's element, she'd disappear completely, as she, herself, is magic. Anyway, I predict that Discord will do just that--make Twilight disappear--and he will believe that he has won. However, the other ponies will begin to notice how miserable they feel without their element, and without Twilight, so they will then travel to find Discord to confront him. They will all work together to defeat him, and they will say something along the lines of, "We want Twilight back, because friendship is magic" or whatever. As five of the EoH are united together once more, Twilight will then reappear, completely uniting the EoH. At last, with the EoH finally united and together once more, they will stop Discord and his chaos, bringing happiness and harmony back to Equestria. No, no more chocolate rain, Pinkie.

...And that's how Equestria was made!

Or something like that. I know it's a bit silly, but.


----------



## DarkAura

I fucking love it!

I love how when the elements were not in the case, while the other ponies were staring at it wide eyed and jaws open, Pinkie pie was saying "Oh well, if ayone needs me, i'll be in a chocolate puddle with a sizzle straw"

I Freaking love Rainbow Dash, Pinkie Pie, and Twilight Sparkle! (also Rarity, AppleJack, and Fluttershy, X3)


And Missile, i think that's the best prediction so far.

Anyway, if we could get off the subject of that episode for a moment, I'd like to say one thing.

Friendship....Is.....Magic....There....=P


----------



## Fireworks

Well, ladies and gentlemen, get your twitters ready, someone has a modest proposal: http://www.equestriadaily.com/2011/09/lets-get-trending.html

I'm definitely going to participate in this, as in, right now.


----------



## DarkAura

THE SECOND PART OF THE RETURN OF HARMONY!!!!!!

Fluttershy's just plain cruel now. =( WATCH IT!!!


----------



## Littlestream

I finally watched the rest of season one today! And season two episode one. I want Discord as a pet. He'd make a great companion for my cats.

Also, found a link to an MLP:FiM Pen and Paper RPG in the Nightly Roundup on Equestria Daily.


----------



## Murkrow

Spoiler: S2E2



Fluttershy asking Rainbow Dash politely if she could pin her down against her will. She's so cute :3

Also Spike is Rainbow Dash now.


----------



## Zeph

Part 2! HD with adverts, or not-HD without adverts.


----------



## DarkAura

i was the first one to watch it!

=D


----------



## Littlestream

The background music at the end off the episode in Celestia's throne room is *amazing*. 

The funniest moment in the series so far for me was Big Macintosh acting like a rather exaggerated dog. :D


----------



## DarkAura

i heard the end music. to me, it sounded a little like the star wars end theme.

I LOVE MY LITTLE PONY!!!!


----------



## Totodile

Big Macindog is the best pony.

Also, the ending was awesome ... except for the fact that Luna still didn't appear. At all. I mean come on, she _lives _there.

... And now I'm imagining Pony Star Wars with Luna as Darth Vader. Maybe that's why.


----------



## Littlestream

Big Macindog. This name must be spread throughout the fandom. Unless it already has been?

And I agree with the Luna thing. We were promised Luna. I. Want. To see. Luna.


----------



## DarkAura

wait a minute.

Whut about that vision Applejack saw? was that a lie? (which made her become a liar?)


----------



## Totodile

Saw the name on Equestria Daily, so it'll probably have spread everywhere by the end of the day.

And Applejack's vision was one of the group's friendship being broken up, which ended up actually happening. So it _was_ true, just not in the way she thought it would be. Irony at its finest.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Just saw the latest episode. Heh, I loved the Star Wars ending! And the music was indeed fantastic... just wish I could hear more of it. Generally, I liked it. Even if it was kind of cliché and what was expected. Still though, I did like the part where Celestia sends Twilight her letters back to get her back to normal. I thought that was a cool idea and it made a whole lot of sense. Now we learn why Friendship is Magic! Discord was kind of starting to get on my nerves a little, but eh, he's a villain, I suppose.


----------



## DarkAura

I just LOVED the new episode.

I liked how rarity named the boulder tom. X3


----------



## Fireworks

interesting Q&A with JT, contains some (spoilertagged) spoilers about s2, plus a general write-up about BronyCon

my favourite part of the write-up was: 


> You know what all these guys did when the theme song came on, right? Yup: sang along. How could they not? They belted it the fuck out, all 300 of them, in an unbalanced, unpracticed, slightly psychotic, thoroughly heartfelt man-chorus. I USED TO WONDER WHAT FRIENDSHIP COULD BE. All I could do was stand there doubled over in laughter, because it's one of those situations where all you can do is laugh, because if you don't you'll just burst into tears.


----------



## DarkAura

The Elements of Harmony defeated Discord and saved Equstria from CHAOS!!!

A lesson to everyone, Friendship can overpower even the toughest of situations, because FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Espeon

I really loved the new episode and thought there were a few little touches which really made the episode for me. In particular the way that when Discord fills his glass of chocolate milk rain just over three quarters of the way through the episode, the glass fills from top-to-bottom, not bottom-to-top as a normal glass would fill, just representing how much control Discord has by being able to control the little details as well as major things.

I just couldn't contain myself at Rarity and Tom the rock. Especially the aftermath of Tom the rock. "Let us never speak of this again."


----------



## Glace

Espeon said:


> I just couldn't contain myself at Rarity and Tom the rock. Especially the aftermath of Tom the rock. "Let us never speak of this again."


HERE COMES TOM. I cracked up at that part. Fluttershy's mean side was hilarious. And so were the dancing buffalo. I also liked how Twilight gained her colors back by reading all the letters. That was really unexpected and creative in my opinion. :3


----------



## Totodile

Espeon said:


> I really loved the new episode and thought there were a few little touches which really made the episode for me. In particular the way that when Discord fills his glass of chocolate milk rain just over three quarters of the way through the episode, the glass fills from top-to-bottom, not bottom-to-top as a normal glass would fill, just representing how much control Discord has by being able to control the little details as well as major things.


It's even better than that. 



Spoiler



After he fills it, he drinks the glass. Not the chocolate milk, the _glass._ Then he throws the chocolate milk away, and it _explodes_. He's basically screwed up everything to do with physics and logic, and it's all for the lulz.


 And that's why Discord is the best villain ever.


----------



## DarkAura

I love how  Spike was the new Rainbow dash and twilight said "Too bad, your rainbow dash."  I also love how rarity said "How in equestria could she thik that patch of cloud is cloudsdale?", and then Applejack said "The same wa he got you to think that boulder was a bone vine diamond?" Did you see Applejacks smug face? XDXD

=D


----------



## Ether's Bane

The new episode. Was. Susan Perb.

(hahahaha you have NO IDEA how much I've always wanted to say that)

EDIT: HOLY MOTHER OF CELESTIA. CLICK ON THE LINK FOR A MINDFUCK (and major spoilers).

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/131701798410.png/


----------



## Furiianda

Hm, makes me wonder exactly what Celestia knows, you know? 

Since she knew to send all the letters... do you think that she knew all the way back when she tasked Twilight to write letters to her about friendship in the first place, that Discord would eventually break free, or something, and that their friendships would be tested and Twilight would need something to remind her and stuff?
I mean, it's like, er, Celestia was about to get Twilight to leave Ponyville and then maybe it occurred to her that the re-binding of the Elements would cause some issues... and that's why she let her stay and write reports all the time! Maybe. 0_O 

tl;dr trollestia


----------



## PK

twilight only took like four scrolls to turn back to normal

celestia sent like 40

twilight did not send a letter saying to stop spending letters, leaving spike to suffer

trollight sparkle


----------



## Zhorken

When I first saw that Celestia was sending the letters back, I thought she was doing so out of spite because Twilight failed at stopping Discord, haha.


----------



## PK

Zhorken said:


> When I first saw that Celestia was sending the letters back, I thought she was doing so out of spite because Twilight failed at stopping Discord, haha.


She may have been, for all we know!

in other news, guess what tcod

*you're the new rainbow dash*


----------



## Fireworks

I'm not sure if all the fan content is making it easier or harder to wait an uncertain amount of time until the 3rd episode

either way, this is probably the most ridiculously heartwarming RD pic I've ever seen so far: http://i.imgur.com/5Psri.jpg


----------



## hyphen

best episode ever.
best part: "This book is MINE, and I'm gonna READ IT!!" 
imho.

:D


----------



## Missile

Hmph.

I woke up early on Saturday to watch the second episode, and I was very pleased with it, but I'm still disappointed that Princess Luna was not present at the ceremony. Even after Princess Celestia mentioned her many times in the first episode, she still wasn't present at the ceremony.

Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## Furiianda

Missile said:


> I'm still disappointed that NO LUNA ):
> 
> Why do you suppose that is?


If you haven't seen this interview with Lauren Faust already,

(possible spoilers or something)



> If we had penned more adventure stories, the only difference I can think of is that perhaps you would have seen more of Luna and Zecora.  Zecora was designed to be a sage and mentor to whom the ponies could go for information about their quests.  She was designed to be a second mentor to Twilight, but that didn’t come to pass. And Luna, though good, was meant to be associated with darkness and night - and these are considered (by some) to be iffy themes for a show for young girls - so she had to slide to the wayside.


I'm guessing that is why she still hasn't shown up yet, although we were promised to see her again sometime, uh, they must have to avoid her a lot, right? I'm disappointed, too... but you gotta do what you gotta do, or, something.


----------



## Ether's Bane

NEW EPISODE CONFIRMED

There's more - after you read that, read this fanfic and bow down to its author.

Writer's Block


----------



## Shimmer Mint

May I join? :O


----------



## Rose

BEthegreat said:


> May I join? :O


I think we kind of gave up on the members list a while ago...


----------



## DarkAura

So i guess i cant join then either?(i'm just posting here cause MLP is effing awesome)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I believe you're automatically considered to have joined if you post. Because too many people like those ponies to list.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Another episode synopsis!



Spoiler



MLP fans everywhere will be absolutely "over the moon" with this one. (BA DUM TSSH)


----------



## Mai

You can see the link and text through the spoiler, if you weren't meaning to do that.


----------



## Littlestream

:D I was wondering when (and if) Luna would appear again! 

I sure hope that she'll appear once in a while after that episode as well.


----------



## Superbird

Uh, can someone link me to somewhere where I can actually see this episode? Because I can't find it anywhere.

EDIT: Huh. Did not know that.


----------



## Adriane

Episode 3 doesn't air until the 15th.


----------



## The Omskivar

Two weeks until another MLP WHY DO

But like...trying to appear less scary after trying to plunge the world into darkness...

On Halloween...

Way to think things through


----------



## Totodile

October 22nd can't come fast enough. Man I want to see what ponies do for Halloween and costumes :D

Wait wait. Cloaked Luna?


Totodile said:


> ... And now I'm imagining Pony Star Wars with Luna as Darth Vader


I knew it.


----------



## Littlestream

Watch this while you wait. 

... I commented on it yesterday, and now I'm looking for my comment. Haven't seen it yet and I'm on page 36. This shows the sheer amount of fans there are. Wow.


----------



## Aletheia

Littlestream said:


> Watch this while you wait.
> 
> ... I commented on it yesterday, and now I'm looking for my comment. Haven't seen it yet and I'm on page 36. This shows the sheer amount of fans there are. Wow.


The credits are mind-numbing.

SECRET BUTT FUN


----------



## The Omskivar

This is madness.  Madness madness madness.

HEAD HURT


----------



## hyphen

i stopped after 5 seconds.
My eardrums can only take so much. ;-;


----------



## Glace

I watched the entire thing yesterday. xD


----------



## hyphen

Glace said:


> I watched the entire thing yesterday. xD


O:

um
have any of you watched to ponyfied Inception trailer? -fail-


----------



## Littlestream

Mystic said:


> O:
> 
> um
> have any of you watched to ponyfied Inception trailer? -fail-


...I haven't. I actually did not know of such a thing.

But I watched the whole mind numbing pony filled video too. Without going (more) insane. Can anyone beat that? (More because in my opinion no one's sane.)


----------



## Ether's Bane

How about a sadfic, guys?


----------



## Fireworks

Effercon said:


> How about a sadfic, guys?


One of the best fics I've read in a while. Manly tears have been shed at that ending... ;_; If she does remember him afterwards, then that's heartbreaking. And if she doesn't remember, then that's even more heartbreaking. =/

Anyway I really like how there's so much pony content out there that is at the same time heartwarming, tearjerking and inspiring.

Also for any of you who have seen and been moved by the non-colored version of the Spike growing old comic... well here's the colored version of it that is that much more extremely sad as the dark blue pic and the last 3 ones are a lot more powerful.


----------



## Cloudsong

I've become addicted. Watching as many episodes as I can on youtube before I pass out or die of over-exponysure to ponyness @_@


----------



## Aletheia

Popcorn the Plot Bunny said:


> I've become addicted. Watching as many episodes as I can on youtube before I pass out or die of over-exponysure to ponyness @_@


You're welcome.


----------



## hyphen

Effercon said:


> How about a sadfic, guys?


i usually don't read sadfics.
but i love this one.
;-; i will never look at MLP and Dash the same way ever again.

well i'm sleepy
that was sorta awkward


----------



## MilkAndCookies

I watched a few episodes, and they were very good. Definitely going to keep up with it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

This is pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## Luxcario

*points to avatar* I'm not joining, but I wanted to show you the intense awesomeness of Rainbow Dash.


----------



## hyphen

you might've seen this before, but PINKIE POOL COMIC


----------



## hyphen

Littlestream said:


> ...I haven't. I actually did not know of such a thing.


sorry for the double post.
This is the Inception trailer,ponyfied.
:D


----------



## Murkrow

PK you only got onto EqD because you bought your way in with those models as gifts... of course I only say that because I'm jealous! (of both that fact, and that you have access to a 3D printer in the first place)

On the other hand, you were a meanie-poo when I asked you a question on the other page so I don't take it back >:(



Oh yeah, new episode today! Though I can never remember, what time does it air GMT? I'm probably not going to be able to watch it live like I did with the past two episodes but I'd like to know so that I can at least know when I can begin checking if youtube links have popped up yet.

EDIT: I guess it's aired now. 
That's probably one of the best episodes yet! Definitely one of the funniest.


----------



## Glace

One of the best episodes yet! Bon Bon's voice, Derpy, Big McIntosh saying "Nope," Twilight's breakdown, a time-traveling Dinky, KUNG FU FLUTTERSHY (bet you we'll get another nickname for her), overly overly dramatic Rarity, Shades Dash, Sonic Rainbomb, raised-eyebrow Celestia, Spike moving all the backgrounds (is that breaking the 4th wall?), and all of them now having to send a letter! Seriously, this episode was packed with awesome stuff while being hilarious as well. Also, I'm not sure if I just didn't notice it before or something, but did they just alter the theme song a bit? I dunno, but it was an episode worth waiting for since the last.


----------



## Murkrow

Glace said:


> One of the best episodes yet! Bon Bon's voice, Derpy, Big McIntosh saying "Nope," Twilight's breakdown, a time-traveling Dinky, KUNG FU FLUTTERSHY (bet you we'll get another nickname for her), overly overly dramatic Rarity, Shades Dash, Sonic Rainbomb, raised-eyebrow Celestia, Spike moving all the backgrounds (is that breaking the 4th wall?), and all of them now having to send a letter! Seriously, this episode was packed with awesome stuff while being hilarious as well. Also, I'm not sure if I just didn't notice it before or something, but did they just alter the theme song a bit? I dunno, but it was an episode worth waiting for since the last.


Yeah we've known for a while that the S2 theme would be different to the S1 one.

And Fluttershy cracking the bear's neck really made me what. I couldn't really believe I was watching the same show.


----------



## Totodile

WTF Twilight stop trying to be Discord with your ridiculous OCD. Only Discord gets to be Discord.

Also, insane Twilight is way creepier than insane Pinkie. And chiropractor Fluttershy is the best pony. Necksnap!


----------



## Aletheia

"Lesson Zero." Oh my God. Not as good as "Party of One," IMO, but it's up there.

BIG MAC SAID NOPE
HA


----------



## The Omskivar

Hah.  The doll was creepy until I saw where they were going with it.  But other than than I loved this episode.

Could've used more Pinkie Pie, but still, it was pretty great.


----------



## Ether's Bane

My new favourite episode. :D


----------



## PK

Rasrap Smurf said:


> PK you only got onto EqD because you bought your way in with those models as gifts... of course I only say that because I'm jealous! (of both that fact, and that you have access to a 3D printer in the first place)


oh heh people actually noticed i did that!

i've actually been lurking around behind the scenes for ages but i'm not actualyl a member of staff. that was just probably a one-time thing. The models had nothing to do with it :V


----------



## Murkrow

Doctor Whoof said:


> oh heh people actually noticed i did that!


I might not have noticed it if I weren't subscribed on google reader, which puts the name of the poster on the top of the post, rather than at the bottom. Though I might have noticed that the writing style was different anyway.


----------



## hyphen

watched the new episode last night.
I think everypony will get a turn to be loco. :3


----------



## Aletheia

Mystic said:


> watched the new episode last night.
> I think everypony will get a turn to be loco. :3


Haven't they already? (well, at least the mane cast)


----------



## Murkrow

Okay guys, I have a question!

Basically, I'm quite a sensitive guy, and as a result I haven't found a pony community (other than Ponychan) that actually feels welcoming and doesn't have a air of hostility about it.

I don't mean to start a debate about the whole "love and tolerance" thing, I agree that it can be silly and overused etc, however I haven't found a community that isn't so anti-"love and tolerance" that the people there are actually _nice_.
Okay again, there IS ponychan, but I'm looking for a forum, not an imageboard. I don't have anything against imageboards, it's just I prefer regular old forums.

So my question is, do any of you know of a decent sized pony forum that is welcoming and generally not dickish towards anyone?




Maybe I wouldn't have to find a forum to discuss ponies on if this thread were more active
(also we need a font size tag smaller than this to make things even harder to see)



EDIT:






Ponibooru is so full of puns.


----------



## Glace

spoilers spoilers spoilers beware. :D

I almost had a heart attack when I saw that it said Applebloom got her cutie mark because that would ruin the cutie mark crusader thing, but then I read the rest of the summary.


----------



## Superbird

That episode was almost exactly like a piece of fanfiction linked to earlier in this thread, I believe.

And I loved every second of it. Especially Sonic Rainbomb, though I think it's not really a good idea for them to just be tossing the sonic rainboom around like that. But yeah, insane Twilight. It's freaky.


----------



## Murkrow

Superbird said:


> That episode was almost exactly like a piece of fanfiction linked to earlier in this thread, I believe.
> 
> And I loved every second of it. Especially Sonic Rainbomb, though I think it's not really a good idea for them to just be tossing the sonic rainboom around like that. But yeah, insane Twilight. It's freaky.


I don't really think of it as a rainboom, just general cartoonishness


----------



## Totodile

And now for something completely relevant.

I'm probably way more excited about this than I have reason to be. But seriously guys, her mane!


----------



## Murkrow

I hate to be the guy who posts every other post (admit it, I'm annoying!) but... Luna anyone?

It was a good episode but I didn't particularly like it. I guess it felt repetitive for me.


----------



## The Omskivar

It was a good episode, yeah, and clever, but it wasn't my favorite.  Luna's tendencies were really off-putting, which I suppose was sort of the point, but it came off as more annoying (her old-fashioned English, the Royal Voice, use of the pronoun "we")

I love how everything that's scary is always out to eat you


----------



## Mai

Is it just me or did Luna seem way _taller?_ That bothered me the whole episode; wasn't she really small before? Maybe she grew a little or something, but.

Anyway, this was an okay episode; it's far from my favorite though. Luna just seemed a bit too _loud_ and confident. I mean, her speaking like that was brilliant (obviously language would have evolved by then), but maybe I thought she'd be a lot more shy? Hmm.

I loved the Zecora, though!


----------



## Aletheia

Head canon? Shattered. But I loved it. Hope this isn't her only appearance :c


----------



## Ever

GUYS GUYS I NEED AN EXCUSE TO BE WATCHING THIS! See, if my parents catch me watching MLP, they'll want to know where the HECK I got into MLP and I'll be busted and probably grounded from the computer for a very long time.


----------



## Zero Moment

Everglider said:


> GUYS GUYS I NEED AN EXCUSE TO BE WATCHING THIS! See, if my parents catch me watching MLP, they'll want to know where the HECK I got into MLP and I'll be busted and probably grounded from the computer for a very long time.


You can just say you saw it around and started watching it.


----------



## Mai

Do you have The Hub on your TV? You could make the excuse of their being nothing on, and then fake steadily getting into it.


----------



## Glace

It really annoyed me when everyone was like "NIGHTMARE MOON :O". While I know why they did it, it caused me to be annoyed by Pinkie most of the time. Also, Faust stated that when reverted back to her original state, Luna lost almost all of her magic and had to rehabilitate.

Where was Rarity?


----------



## mewtini

what is this everyone is talking about! :c


----------



## Ether's Bane

Mewtini said:


> what is this everyone is talking about! :c


ALL SHALL BE ASSIMILATED INTO THE HERD


----------



## Zero Moment

Effercon said:


> ALL SHALL BE ASSIMILATED INTO THE HERD


ONE OF US
ONE OF US


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> GUYS GUYS I NEED AN EXCUSE TO BE WATCHING THIS! See, if my parents catch me watching MLP, they'll want to know where the HECK I got into MLP and I'll be busted and probably grounded from the computer for a very long time.


F11+multiple tabs+headphones.
or
Little sibling fakeout.


----------



## Ether's Bane

:(

Because of my crappy Internet, I couldn't watch the last five minutes. :(


----------



## Zero Moment

I am now officially a brony.


----------



## Furiianda

Oh, loved this episode. ((: Luna being awkward was very amusing, and the way she adjusted (eventually) to being a scary figure was nice. (and yeah Zecora WAS awesome)



Mai said:


> Anyway, this was an okay episode; it's far from my favorite though. Luna just seemed a bit too _loud_ and confident. I mean, her speaking like that was brilliant (obviously language would have evolved by then), but maybe I thought she'd be a lot more shy? Hmm.


Why? She WAS kind of meek in her first appearance (as Luna), but as Nightmare Moon she sure was confident and she would have been a princess with royal duties. So she would definitely be quite used to attention, I think. In fact she wanted more. :B I suspected the episode would include some trouble fitting in, (obviously) because she had been away for such a long time, as well as all the stigma surrounding her.



Glace said:


> Where was Rarity?


Weird, huh? I'm assuming it's because she has the same voice actor as Princess Luna (I think!). Usually in cartoons they just put on a bit of a different voice and keep going, don't know why they left Rarity out entirely... also kind of disappointing that they want to pick one or the other. I mean, how cool would it be to see those two having a conversation, with their fantastic fashion senses... :B


----------



## Zapi

Furiianda said:


> I'm assuming it's because she has the same voice actor as Princess Luna (I think!).


Yep, they're both voiced by Tabitha St. Germain.

Anyway, I actually loved how loud and socially awkward Luna was in this episode. It was pretty adorable in its own way. :3 I guess she didn't really come off as shy to me in her first appearance - I thought if she was acting that way, it was because she was ashamed of being Nightmare Moon and wreaking havoc on everyone and stuff (lol I don't really remember the first season's pilot that well anyway). I think her shyness was something the fandom, not the people behind the show, created.

Oh, and since I never got the chance to say anything about Lesson Zero - did anyone else who used to watch The Fairly Oddparents think Twilight was starting to sound especially like Timmy Turner in that episode when she was freaking out? (I mean, I know they have the same voice actress, I just thought it was more noticeable in that episode than others.)


----------



## Monoking

Windswept Questant said:


> did anyone else who used to watch The Fairly Oddparents think Twilight was starting to sound especially like Timmy Turner in that episode when she was freaking out? (I mean, I know they have the same voice actress, I just thought it was more noticeable in that episode than others.


Umm, what??
Twilight does not equal Timmy turner!
Or does she? Him?
My head hurts....


----------



## Littlestream

Just watched the new episode. I wanted to hug Luna the whole time! I just found it positively adorable. But pretty much right up to the end I was wondering just how Pinkie Pie (and the foals) got a hold of the Idiot Ball. It's like everyone completely forgot what happened in episode two except Twilight! But after this episode Luna shares the spot of my favorite character with Discord, for completely different reasons. Good episode in my opinion; the story could have been a bit better, but Luna was amazing.


----------



## Murkrow

Glace said:


> Where was Rarity?


In my headcanon, either she was tired after making a lot of costumes for everypony else, she is too ladylike to want to do such childish and demeaning things, or she was dressed as a ninja.



Windswept Questant said:


> Yep, they're both voiced by Tabitha St. Germain.


I think maybe Zecora too? I think they said that it was her but there's no actual proof.



> Oh, and since I never got the chance to say anything about Lesson Zero - did anyone else who used to watch The Fairly Oddparents think Twilight was starting to sound especially like Timmy Turner in that episode when she was freaking out? (I mean, I know they have the same voice actress, I just thought it was more noticeable in that episode than others.)


I don't think so. I didn't watch Faily Odd Parents all that much so maybe that's why I think that. However I do think she did sound a lot more like Timmy in 'A Bird in the Hoof'.


----------



## Glace

Explanation for Rarity's absence!


----------



## The Omskivar

Uuuuughurghurgh another two week wait

EDIT: As long as it is, I'm totally okay with this, because I derped and realized I hadn't seen the synopsis for S2 E5 yet and _oh my gawd_ Rarity and Sweetie Belle episode, fucking adorableeeeeeee

Rarity has quickly become one of my favorite ponies.  She might almost be topping Pinkie Pie as the best imo.  Pinkie hasn't really done much to defend her title lately; the chicken outfit was great, but other than that her personality isn't really showing through.  I think now the hierarchy is:

-Rarity
-Pinkie Pie
-Rainbow Dash
-Fluttershy
-Twilight Sparkle
-Applejack

I feel bad because I like Applejack, but overall I seem to like her just a little less.

Anyway, yeah, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Rasrap Smurf said:


> It was a good episode but I didn't particularly like it. I guess it felt repetitive for me.


I'm inclined to agree - it wasn't bad, but it didn't pack much of a punch.


----------



## Dinru

Spunky the raichu said:


> Umm, what??
> Twilight does not equal Timmy turner!
> Or does she? Him?
> My head hurts....


They're both voiced by Tara Strong. (If there's anyone else here who's played Tales of Symphonia, is it just me or does Presea sound exactly like Twilight Sparkle when she gets knocked back?)


----------



## Glace

Happy birthday, Derpy Hooves!

For those who don't know, it has been a year since the derp-eyed pony was seen in the background of a MLP: FiM episode. :3


----------



## The Omskivar

*birthday muffins*


----------



## Aletheia

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DITZY DOO I LOVE YOU AND YOUR LITTLE ADOWWABLE DAUGHTER
:D


----------



## Squirrel

Everglider said:


> GUYS GUYS I NEED AN EXCUSE TO BE WATCHING THIS! See, if my parents catch me watching MLP, they'll want to know where the HECK I got into MLP and I'll be busted and probably grounded from the computer for a very long time.


Claim that you lost a bet with your friend at school?


----------



## DarkAura

SQuirrel's idea is better, but i have an idea also.

Just say you were~
 flipping channels,
Overheard many kids talking about it,
get a sibling into it before they find out,
Squirrels idea

My sister was the first to like it, and believe me, now everyone in my family loves it. EVERYONE.


Oh, and Rarity was in the script, but was taken out.

Hey, you know where everyone got their costumes? Rarity. Where do you think she was all day?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Spoilers up ahead.

Episode 7 (Rumored) Synopsis

Episode 8 (Rumored) Synopsis


----------



## DarkAura

I think i know who's gonna be rainbow dash's new pet. I think.

Scootaloo! The creator of MLP FiM, Lauren Faust, has revealed Scootaloo and Rainbow Dash are not related. So, even though a pony having a pony as a pet is weird, (Apple jack has a DOG! And twilight has a DRAGON and had an owl. Nothing weird to you?) It's still possible.

So i think Scootaloo is gonna be the pet.


----------



## Aletheia

Scootaloo is a chicken. I don't understand your concerns.


----------



## The Omskivar

I disagree


----------



## Totodile

Rainbow Dash's pet should totally be a turtle.

The resulting level of irony will be so high that it can create a sonic rainboom by itself.


----------



## Aletheia

In all honesty, I have this slightest hope that Dashie's new pet will through some miracle make her less of a bitch.
...
Doubt it, though.


----------



## Murkrow

How is Rainbow Dash a bitch? :(
Winona, sure but not Rainbow Dash!
Also speaking of Winona, does anyone else find it weird that normal dogs like her exist but so do the diamond dogs?


----------



## Mai

I don't think Spike is actually a _pet,_ per say; I'm pretty sure in official justification he's an assistant to Twilight. Nevertheless, I agree that it would be awesome if Dash got a turtle for a pet.


----------



## DarkAura

Well, even if Spike isnt a pet, Twilight has had an Owl named Owlowluicious in one episode.

A turtle would be so awesome!


----------



## hyphen

ahhhh
I STILL DIDN'T WATCH THE NOT-SO-NEW EPISODE
WHAT DO


----------



## DarkAura

Watch it on Youtube?

Or ask for spolers?


----------



## hyphen

Youtube-parent alert
spoilers- not quite the same as the actual show


----------



## The Omskivar

YouTube it, that's what I do.  Once you explain that most of the show's fans are in the adolescent male category people start to understand.  My family doesn't give a damn


----------



## hyphen

Watched almost all of it,but I got interrupted when I had to go to Taekwondo. :/
LUNA, Y U USE OLD ENGLISH


----------



## DarkAura

________________________
[Tabs]
[ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE] 
[Shift]
________________________


----------



## Ether's Bane

NO

NO

NO

NO

NO

NO

NO

NO

NO

NO

NO


----------



## Murkrow

"Noteworthy" is a decent name for Blues though!


----------



## Harlequin

StarWings said:


> Watched almost all of it,but I got interrupted when I had to go to Taekwondo. :/
> LUNA, Y U USE OLD ENGLISH


She's been on the moon for a thousand years.


----------



## The Omskivar

...I don't see the problem with Heartstrings?


----------



## Aletheia

Oh yeah, I saw that on the Ask Lyra and Bon Bon tumblr. Was wondering what it was about.

Heartstrings sounds nice. I'm going to call her Lyra Heartstrings.


----------



## Totodile

Lyra Heartstrings sounds like an awesome name. There's no way I'm going to refer to Carrot Top as Golden Harvest, though.


----------



## Frostagin

Am joining. I'm not changing my avvie for it is Doctor Who Avvie Month. Maybe I'll get an Applejack or something in December.

...Why do I always find these clubs _after_ a discussion has been started and I have to interrupt it?


----------



## Mai

This just seems like the freakout that happens whenever English names are released for a new Pokemon game. 

... Not that I really approve of the name "Heartstrings", but it's not like she's likely to be recognized much in canon. Besides, haven't they called ponies show-inaccurate names before? I'm pretty sure this isn't going to affect us too much.

(Although I was never the largest fan of Lyra or Bon Bon; I like the name Golden Harvest though. :D)


----------



## PK

allow me to sum up the fandom over the last two days or so

HERPA DERP HASBRO RELEASED TOYS

NAMES ARE DIFFERENT

OH WELL I GUESS WE'D BETTER START CALLING THEM THAT BECAUSE THE TOYS AND THE SHOW HAVE SO MUCH TO DO WITH EACH OTHER AND AS WE ALL KNOW THE TOYS DETERMINE SHOW CANON. CELESTIA IS TOTALLY PINK AND APPLEJACK DRIVES A TRUCK

just keep calling them the fucking fanon names jesus christ

this annoys me so much


----------



## Monoking

Doctor Whoof said:


> CELESTIA IS TOTALLY PINK AND APPLEJACK DRIVES A TRUCK


Wow, I haven't seen the my little pony toys.
This is crazy.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Doctor Whoof said:


> CELESTIA IS TOTALLY PINK AND APPLEJACK DRIVES A TRUCK
> 
> just keep calling them the fucking fanon names jesus christ
> 
> this annoys me so much


Well, now that I think about it, I guess I /did/ overreact back there...

Still, I think I'll change my usertitle to "<---- Her name is Lyra" for the hell of it, but I'll take out the thing in my sig.


----------



## The Omskivar

Everyone should click the download link for their respective browser

This is so clever.  It ponifies all of your words.  I was just scrolling through the site and it said "Discussions for X go in the _mane_ forum" and in this subforum there was the Dr. Whooves Fan Club.

Get on my level


----------



## Murkrow

Frostagin said:


> Am joining. I'm not changing my avvie for it is Doctor Who Avvie Month. Maybe I'll get an Applejack or something in December.


There's always Doctor Whoof/ves!



Doctor Whoof said:


> allow me to sum up the fandom over the last two days or so
> 
> HERPA DERP HASBRO RELEASED TOYS
> 
> NAMES ARE DIFFERENT
> 
> OH WELL I GUESS WE'D BETTER START CALLING THEM THAT BECAUSE THE TOYS AND THE SHOW HAVE SO MUCH TO DO WITH EACH OTHER AND AS WE ALL KNOW THE TOYS DETERMINE SHOW CANON. CELESTIA IS TOTALLY PINK AND APPLEJACK DRIVES A TRUCK
> 
> just keep calling them the fucking fanon names jesus christ
> 
> this annoys me so much


But then there's the mlp wiki that insists they be called by offical names. Which I guess is fair for a wiki but then they don't even so much as mention the non-toy names on most of their pages. It's so bad that they refused to say that DJ-P0N3 was referred to by Vinyl Scratch a lot because there wasn't enough proof (Though as far as I can tell these articles are edited fairly often, but it always seems to be edited back out) :(

(Also Celestia is pink, just really pale!)

Also what is it with people on the internet with needless mocking impressions of people who disagree with them, :c


EDIT: 



Spoiler: today's episode



Spike out of nowhere!


----------



## Zapi

The Omskivar said:


> Everyone should click the download link for their respective browser
> 
> This is so clever.  It ponifies all of your words.  I was just scrolling through the site and it said "Discussions for X go in the _mane_ forum" and in this subforum there was the Dr. Whooves Fan Club.
> 
> Get on my level


This thing is pretty awesome, guys! Suddenly I can't take anything seriously with all the pony terms everywhere. My favorite is that it replaces 'troll' with 'parasprite' (I was really confused for a bit while browsing Homestuck fanart haha)


----------



## Monoking

The Omskivar said:


> Everyone should click the download link for their respective browser
> This is so clever.  It ponifies all of your words.  I was just scrolling through the site and it said "Discussions for X go in the _mane_ forum" and in this subforum there was the Dr. Whooves Fan Club.


OMG
I'm not dowloading this, but how funny would it be to download it on one of those store model laptops they leave sitting out?


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> OMG
> I'm not dowloading this, but how funny would it be to download it on one of those store model laptops they leave sitting out?


Or your cousin's laptop? :D


----------



## Aletheia

Meh, Ponify. I'l try it, I guess.
Even though I'm already fluent in Brony.


----------



## Monoking

Star69 said:


> Meh, Ponify. I'l try it, I guess.
> Even though I'm already fluent in Brony.


Copy paste some normal phrases to show us, ok?
I want to see really bad without downloading more stuff into my computer.


----------



## Aletheia

It's.... less than a megabyte in size. But okay. I'll restart Firefox and type some stuff.

Edit: Well see Spunky the problem is
you can't see the effects of Ponify unless you have it installed and enabled
it doesn't actually change what you type
so yeah
I'll go fap now or something

Apologies for the obscene remark. I was testing Ponify.


----------



## Frostagin

Hay I'm using Ponify! Dicovered it today. Am still squeeing whenever I type Doctor Who and it comes out Doctor Whooves.


----------



## The Omskivar

Facebook is so much more fun with Ponify.

Also I love Rarity so goddamn much after this episode.


----------



## Totodile

Aw yeah, Rarity in this episode was awesome. I still can't believe that she 



Spoiler



willingly let herself be _submerged head to hoof in mud_ to make up with Sweetie Belle. The generosity has been turned up to eleven.



Also, Berry Punch is a beast.


----------



## Ether's Bane

A return to form - great episode.

hahaha they got beaten by the resident drunk - though she probably sobered up for this

Also, I'm loving Rarity's father's Boston (is it Boston?) accent. :)


----------



## Zora of Termina

Effercon said:


> A return to form - great episode.
> 
> hahaha they got beaten by the resident drunk - though she probably sobered up for this
> 
> Also, I'm loving Rarity's father's Boston (is it Boston?) accent. :)


That's ah Meenesooohta accent, ya.

...Sorry.
Anyway, it was a cute episode, yes.


----------



## Aletheia

An episode with my second-favorite of the mane cast and my favorite of the CMC is a good episode.

That voice she made when talking to Opal :D


----------



## DarkAura

Did anyone else notice That Derpy Hooves was in the race, but Lauren Faust stated that Derpy has a Unicorn daughter that looked just like her named Dinky Doo (Except Dinky had no wings and had a horn), But Derpy went to the race with another pony, AND Dinky Doo was with another poy.

Refreshing the episode was revolved around someone other than Twilight. =D


----------



## Murkrow

DarkAura said:


> Did anyone else notice That Derpy Hooves was in the race, but Lauren Faust stated that Derpy has a Unicorn daughter that looked just like her named Dinky Doo (Except Dinky had no wings and had a horn), But Derpy went to the race with another pony, AND Dinky Doo was with another poy.
> 
> Refreshing the episode was revolved around someone other than Twilight. =D





Spoiler: I'm never sure what should be spoilered so I'm just going to spoiler the whole thing to be safe



Really, I thought that was just fanon? All I remember her saying was something to do with it not being impossible or something like that. Though maybe that was referring to coat colours not being hereditary rather than pony species. I dunno.


Also Applejack keeps sheep, probably for the wool, but I never understood why they kept pigs. Well Sweetie used glue to make that picture for Rarity and since they probably have laws against killing other ponies, maybe that's where it comes from!

So Sweet Apple acres sells:
Apples, celery, carrots, colourful flowers, wool, milk, ingredients for glue, leather (maybe, not sure when they'd need it though what with barely any clothes. Maybe the Quills & Sofas shop uses it!) and more apples.

Whereas Fluttershy's cottage is the place that produces eggs.




Yeah I know, I look too deeply into things.


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> Did anyone else notice That Derpy Hooves was in the race, but Lauren Faust stated that Derpy has a Unicorn daughter that looked just like her named Dinky Doo (Except Dinky had no wings and had a horn), But Derpy went to the race with another pony, AND Dinky Doo was with another poy.
> 
> Refreshing the episode was revolved around someone other than Twilight. =D


That was likely Derpy's sister. And Dinky might have a sister?


----------



## The_Noob

My Little Pony is horrible, and you should feel horrible for watching it.

The only redeeming quality of the show is that Q is in it.


----------



## Monoking

The_Noob said:


> My Little Pony is horrible, and you should feel horrible for watching it.
> 
> The only redeeming quality of the show is that Q is in it.


No one said you had to like it, and this is very rude and disruptive to the conversation.


----------



## Murkrow

The_Noob said:


> and you should feel horrible for watching it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la5DBtOVNI


----------



## Glace

DarkAura said:


> Did anyone else notice That Derpy Hooves was in the race, but Lauren Faust stated that Derpy has a Unicorn daughter that looked just like her named Dinky Doo (Except Dinky had no wings and had a horn), But Derpy went to the race with another pony, AND Dinky Doo was with another poy.





Spoiler: everything just to be safe



Well, it was called the _Sisterhooves_ Social, not the Mother-and-Daughter-hooves Social, so.

Anyways, I loved the episode, and Sweetie Belle was so adorable. And that picture. ;; I didn't see that switch in the race coming either! :O Should have guessed by the change in eye color. I thought it was cute how Sweetie's mistakes were able to be put to use, like the sweater and clean-up.

Also, first episode without Twilight!



Oh, and don't feed the parasprite everypony!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Spunky the raichu said:


> No one said you had to like it, and this is very rude and disruptive to the conversation.


Don't feed the troll.

Seriously, Anti-Bronies are probably some of the dumbest trolls I've ever seen. They're either in denial or they've never actually seen it.


----------



## The_Noob

Zora of Termina said:


> They're either in denial or they've never actually seen it.


I've seen it before, mostly because I was sick of the horrible memes and wanted to see where they all came from. It made wish to gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Zero Moment

The_Noob said:


> I've seen it before, mostly because I was sick of the horrible memes and wanted to see where they all came from. It made wish to gouge my eyes out.


You poor, poor thing.

You have been struck with a horrible, _horrible_ Egyptian curse named De Nile.


----------



## Espeon

Don't rise to the bait. Just report it and move on in the future. No snarky side comments. It's simple. Trust me.


----------



## Murkrow

Spoiler: cutie pox



How does Zecora manage to say one line, and then rhyme it with something she only learned after finishing her first line? I wonder if 'everyzebra', as it's now used in the show, talks like that.

And Apple Bloom can speak Fancy!






Espeon said:


> Don't rise to the bait. Just report it and move on in the future. No snarky side comments. It's simple. Trust me.


Why is it that everyone who happens to have an unpopular opinion is automatically branded a troll? It's that attitude is why I barely post anywhere else these days.
(Also in my opinion, saying "don't feed the troll"/"don't go for the bait" would be feeding them just as much as the people you're talking to are :P)


----------



## Monoking

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Spoiler: cutie pox
> 
> 
> 
> How does Zecora manage to say one line, and then rhyme it with something she only learned after finishing her first line? I wonder if 'everyzebra', as it's now used in the show, talks like that.


Unsure if this should be spoilered...

I think it's just her. Because she's a medicine woman or something.


----------



## DarkAura

Dammit, i didn't see that episode! My TV broke. D,X!!!!


----------



## Totodile

Oh geez. The implications of the Cutie Pox are terrifying D: I mean just trying to do two things at once left Applebloom exhausted. What if she never got the cure and ended up having over a thousand cutie marks or something? The effort of trying to play out all those new talents would definitely kill her. And suppose she had ended up with some really nasty talent, like surgery. She'd be scarred for life.

Her speaking French was amusing though.


----------



## Murkrow

Totodile said:


> Oh geez. The implications of the Cutie Pox are terrifying D: I mean just trying to do two things at once left Applebloom exhausted. What if she never got the cure and ended up having over a thousand cutie marks or something? The effort of trying to play out all those new talents would definitely kill her. And suppose she had ended up with some really nasty talent, like surgery. She'd be scarred for life.
> 
> Her speaking French was amusing though.


Well Twilight did say that Cutie Pox mysteriously vanished the same way it appeared in the first place. Though that could be vanished as in nobody having it any more, rather than the people having it getting cured.

Also does anyone else think that Zecora was animated differently in this episode? I can't see any big difference but I really like the way she's drawn now.

EDIT: In this episode they actually refer to Big Macintosh as "Big Mac"!
And the only Cutie Mark I can't seem to spot on Apple Bloom is the one for maths. Maybe the French one covered it too, since both French and mathematics are 'fancy' according to AJ


----------



## Flareth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUDfoZGhLjE&feature=related

I'll just leave this epic crossover here.

Oh, and yes, yesterday's episode was great as well. :D


----------



## Glace

This is one of the many things that makes me proud to be a brony. :3


----------



## Espeon

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Why is it that everyone who happens to have an unpopular opinion is automatically branded a troll? It's that attitude is why I barely post anywhere else these days.
> (Also in my opinion, saying "don't feed the troll"/"don't go for the bait" would be feeding them just as much as the people you're talking to are :P)


Mm, well, I thought they were more flamebaiting than trolling, if anything at all - I don't really know if there's a distinction. Regardless, everyone's entitled to their own opinion but they're posting derrogatory comments in an area where they're likely to (and did) get some kind of reaction from other users.

As for "don't feed the troll", it's questionable ground and is probably more circumstancial as to when it is a helpful comment or not. I'd agree it were stupid yelling "don't feed the troll" when the troll is still looming but we'd infracted them. If they'd an ounce of sense they'd realise not to do the same thing again, so we considered them to be "gone" after infracting them. The "don't feed the troll" message was more a follow-up to our actions. I dunno though, it's just advice on how to better handle future situations from my perspective but I can see where you're coming from! :o

(Sorry for the late response! I'm really bad at noticing when people have replied to me!)

In other news, I really liked Granny Smith in the Sisterhooves Social. I think I cracked up about 4 times within a minute at that point and was laughing for a good minute after.

Also I'm actually enjoying the Cutie Mark Crusaders this series. Last series I found them kind of irritating and almost superfluous but this series they've been quite entertaining. I liked the Cutie Pox episode, too. Genuinely wasn't expecting the plot to go the way it did - I was just expecting her to have maybe 3 cutie marks or something and then to have her fame crushed when the effects of the plant wore off and for her to be scolded for lying or something. :x


----------



## Harlequin

I think maybe zebras just speak in rhyme! That would be cool.


----------



## DarkAura

Zecora:Applejack, with a coat of orange............F***

Not all the time. =D

I keep on missing the Cutie Pox, considering my TV is always broken at the time that episode comes on, ='(


----------



## Murkrow

Butterfly used confuse ray!
Bat used supersonic!
Falcon wouldn't have got stuck in those thorns if Snorlax were there!
And those eel things reminded me of the ones from Mario

I need to cut back on the Nintendo games


----------



## Flareth

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Butterfly used confuse ray!
> Bat used supersonic!
> Falcon wouldn't have got stuck in those thorns if Snorlax were there!
> And those eel things reminded me of the ones from Mario
> 
> I need to cut back on the Nintendo games





Spoiler: May The Best Pet Win



When I saw the butterfly do that, I immediately thought of Discord and how he hypnotised the gang...of course, I'm a Discord nerd so..

BUT YAY FIRST SONG OF SEASON 2. I WAS SO HAPPY!


----------



## Glace

Spoiler: May the Best Pet Win!



DAT SONG. DAT FLUTTERSHY. DAT RAINBOW DASH. DAT TURTLE TORTOISE.

That song seriously made up for Fluttershy's absence in the past two episodes. Was it like Broadway style? It was obvious that the tortoise would be chosen, but it still made me d'awwww. And Derpy in the chicken coop made me laugh.





Spoiler: Upcoming Episode



Also, new episode revealed! Equestria's version of Christmas that will apparently destroy 70% of fanfics with the origin of Equestria, because that is what they celebrate! And it'll be a play, too! :3


----------



## Totodile

Spoiler



Her pet actually _did _end up being a turtle tortoise?! My mind is blown ... I don't understand why this is, and I don't care because it's awesome and irony lives on.

But this episode was kind of meh for me to be honest. I mean the second the tortoise showed up it was obvious that Rainbow Dash was going to end up with him. And there was so much focus on Rainbow and the animals that the only background pony in the entire thing was huddled up in Fluttershy's chicken coop. And the song went on and on and on for like four minutes. Ugh.

On the other hand, Tankcopter makes everything work out in the end. And that bat was the most adorable thing ever :D


----------



## Zero Moment

THIS
THIS
JUST
YES


----------



## DarkAura

GLITCH IN MAY THE BEST PET WIN!

After Dash shows the other pets what they need to qualify (RIGHT after agility) the duck isn't behind dash. It's infront of her, and it looks like it's standing on her head.


----------



## Ever

I'm finally up to date :D


----------



## Zero Moment

So I hear that there's this awesome horror fanfic called Rainbow Factory.
But it's stored on GoogleDocs, and for some reason I can't view it D:

So, can anyone help me in finding a place where this is located in so I can read it?


----------



## DarkAura

rainbow factory? Try reading "cupcakes"


----------



## Zero Moment

I heard that while Cupcakes is mostly just gore and stuff, while Rainbow Factory has some real twisted plot shit

Also, you aren't helping.


----------



## Furiianda

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So I hear that there's this awesome horror fanfic called Rainbow Factory.
> But it's stored on GoogleDocs, and for some reason I can't view it D:
> 
> So, can anyone help me in finding a place where this is located in so I can read it?


http://www.fanfiction.net/s/7513431/1/Rainbow_Factory

Try google next time? It was, like, the sixth or eighth result on the first page.

There are also some "dramatic readings" on Youtube... (:

EDIT: Wait, speaking of creepy pony stuff, was this game linked in here? Man that was frightening. )):


----------



## Zero Moment

Huh, I though that it was a different one, as I had herd about multiple fanfics.

........

0_0


----------



## DarkAura

Furiianda, I've played that game! There's a topic about it I made in the entertainment section on here.



Spoiler: this fucking creepy game, O.O



That game seemed innocent enough, but I just got really frightened when I got caught by the zompony. O.O


----------



## Ether's Bane

Remember when we were discussing which pony we were most like? Well, now you can find out with this test!

According to it, I'm mostly like Rainbow Dash, somewhat like Pinkie and Rarity, a little like Twilight and Applejack, and not at all like Fluttershy.


----------



## Murkrow

I was insanely Twilight Sparkle, very Fluttershy, then Rarity, (average line), Rainbow Dash and Applejack about the same and not at all Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hell. Fucking. Yes.


----------



## DarkAura

Surprisingly, I was mostly Applejack (But I picked Scootaloo as a pet!) I had NONE of Twilight, I had alot of Rainbow, and Rarity, Pinkie, and Fluttershy were only a bit.


----------



## Noctowl

That wasn't very surprising.

I did it again and still was fluttershy, only I was more rainbow dashy as well and less of a pinkie pie.


----------



## The Omskivar

http://www.bronyland.com/pony-personality-test/?q=ODg2MXw0MjkwOQ!!

I have to say I pretty much expected this.  Though a little more Fluttershy.


----------



## Ever

A chain and a turtleneck...Do I sense references?

Anyway, I got Pinkie Pie. I was expecting to get Twilight, then Rarity, then Applejack, the Pinkie, then Rainbow, then Fluttershy, actually. I was expecting a lot more Applejack.


----------



## Zero Moment

FyreSkai said:


> A chain and a turtleneck...Do I sense references?
> 
> Anyway, I got Pinkie Pie. I was expecting to get Twilight, then Rarity, then Applejack, the Pinkie, then Rainbow, then Fluttershy, actually. I was expecting a lot more Applejack.


I'm at /least/ 20% cooler than you :P


----------



## Ever

I wonder what my results would have been if it took Cupcakes into account...


----------



## Totodile

Extreme Rarity.

Really it fits me fairly well aside from the fashion thing. Although I was expecting more Fluttershy, as well as at least _some_ Applejack and Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Ever

*shudders*
I always knew there was a reason I never liked cupcakes.
I will never eat cupcakes ever again. EVER.
I am scarred for life.


----------



## DarkAura

So you read it? Seriously, the only thing I found sad was that Rainbow had to be the poor victem. It didn't really scar me. =\

I took the test again and got Twilight. What....The....Fuck?


----------



## Ether's Bane

FyreSkai said:


> *shudders*
> I always knew there was a reason I never liked cupcakes.
> I will never eat cupcakes ever again. EVER.
> I am scarred for life.


Sweet Apple Massacre > Cupcakes.

(No, I won't post the link - I'm not even sure if that would even be allowed at this forum.)


----------



## Monoking

I took the test...


I expected as such.


----------



## Ever

DarkAura said:


> So you read it? Seriously, the only thing I found sad was that Rainbow had to be the poor victem. It didn't really scar me. =\
> 
> I took the test again and got Twilight. What....The....Fuck?


I am both easily scared and easily scarred. The ending didn't really satisfy me, but then I'm picky about my endings. Effercon, I'm going to have to look that up now. 

Oh Ever, curiosity killed the cat.

EDIT: And according to Quizilla, I am Twilight!


----------



## Zero Moment

I have contracted diabetes from this picture /)^3^(\

The song is pretty cool, too.


----------



## cheesecakelover

I recently read Sweet Apple Massacre and Cupcakes.
I like Cupcakes WAAAAAAAAAY more than SAM because there was (sort of) a plot. There is violence and gore, but it's not overdone.
SAM was just nasty. It contains the murder and taking of virginity of innocent little fillies by BIG MACINTOSH.
Read them if you like, but I think that Cupcakes is much better.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Wow.

What an awful episode.

A complete dud - I will certainly not be looking forward to Ms. Williams' next work.


----------



## Murkrow

What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Ether's Bane

It was just incredibly flat and did absolutely nothing for me. Also, when the rest of the mane 6 talked up the MDW the way they did in that scene, it was so obvious it was them.

I'd give the premise a 7/10, but the execution a 2.5/10.


----------



## DarkAura

Dammit, there's this brony-hater at my school who knows I'm a brony, and she sings the MLP theme song in a real shitty country voice. I like to callher 'AppleDick', sonsidering she reminds me of Applejack, but more like a dick.


I agree with Effercon about that. The rest of the mane six were just worshiping MDW. =\

Hey, on one of the posters in that treehouse holding the RD fan club is of rainbow dash like Nyan Cat. =O


----------



## Zero Moment

Furiianda said:


> http://www.fanfiction.net/s/7513431/1/Rainbow_Factory
> 
> Try google next time? It was, like, the sixth or eighth result on the first page.
> 
> There are also some "dramatic readings" on Youtube... (:


You gave me the completely wrong link.
This is nothing compared to the real fic.
Brb happy music Do:


----------



## Totodile

Yeah, the latest episode wasn't exactly the best. It was just lacking the air of mystery it should have had. Although I have to give credit for utilizing the Pinkie Sense again.


----------



## Butterfree

Were you really expecting a serious mystery around it, honestly? While this show is definitely funny and entertaining, it's not a pinnacle of any kind of serious storytelling - if the plots aren't wholly predictable, it's because they twist things humourously from what you expected, not because they build intrigue to the point of making you not know what to expect. It was obvious the Mare-Do-Well would be the other ponies the way it was obvious Rainbow Dash would end up with the tortoise - it's just a formula plot the way a lot of the episodes are formula plots.

Doesn't mean you can't criticize that, obviously, but picking out this particular episode as epically awful because it wasn't mysterious is pretty bizarre when it's not as if a sense of mystery has ever been one of the show's strong points. I didn't find it especially interesting and I prefer the humourous-twist episodes, but it's not as if this is the first episode to be predictable and formula in its plot.


----------



## Luxcario

.
Eep. I like Twilight and Dash a bit better than Pinkie Pie, but...


----------



## Glace

I got Pinkie Pie, which I kind of expected. Rainbow Dash and Applejack were right after, and then there was Rarity. I really expected more Fluttershy and Twilight and much less Applejack and Rarity.


----------



## Ever

I really like this :)
This one's pretty spiffy too.


----------



## H-land

Took the test and got Rarity. Also scored high in similarity to Rainbow Dash and Twilight Sparkle. Took it once before and got most like RD, with Twilight in second place.
Would personally identify most with Twilight and Rainbow.


----------



## Flareth

http://www.hubworld.com/hubworld/content/show-special-content/naughty-or-nice/indexround1.html

....

PINKIE IS LOSING GUYS COME ON LET'S GET HER BACK ON TOP


----------



## Fireworks

hell yeah, best anti-hate pic yet, it's so fucking well done I can't stop grinning at it


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Two words:

AWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEE


----------



## Adriane

Effercon said:


> It was just incredibly flat and did absolutely nothing for me. Also, when the rest of the mane 6 talked up the MDW the way they did in that scene, it was so obvious it was them.
> 
> I'd give the premise a 7/10, but the execution a 2.5/10.





Totodile said:


> Yeah, the latest episode wasn't exactly the best. It was just lacking the air of mystery it should have had. Although I have to give credit for utilizing the Pinkie Sense again.





Butterfree said:


> Were you really expecting a serious mystery around it, honestly? While this show is definitely funny and entertaining, it's not a pinnacle of any kind of serious storytelling - if the plots aren't wholly predictable, it's because they twist things humourously from what you expected, not because they build intrigue to the point of making you not know what to expect. It was obvious the Mare-Do-Well would be the other ponies the way it was obvious Rainbow Dash would end up with the tortoise - it's just a formula plot the way a lot of the episodes are formula plots.
> 
> Doesn't mean you can't criticize that, obviously, but picking out this particular episode as epically awful because it wasn't mysterious is pretty bizarre when it's not as if a sense of mystery has ever been one of the show's strong points. I didn't find it especially interesting and I prefer the humourous-twist episodes, but it's not as if this is the first episode to be predictable and formula in its plot.


... am I the only one who felt it was _intentionally _obvious? It was supposed to be a "mystery" to Rainbow Dash, not the audience. I actually liked the episode.


----------



## Murkrow

I don't think it was intentionally obvious, but it wasn't exactly supposed to not be obvious either.

I mean usually when I ask "why was the episode like this..." about some children's/family TV show, the answer "it's a kids' show" really annoys me because it doesn't excuse bad writing. One of the reasons I like FiM so much is because the creators also know this!
However, predictability is one thing I let slide and "it's a kids' show" is a valid excuse. Not that I'm saying children are too dumb to have worked it out themselves or anything, but you know what I mean!


Anyway I liked this episode too. It also made me realise the reason why Photo Finish is my favourite pony is because I like ponies in clothes. Because Mare-Do-Well has some serious style! Props to Rarity (and the animators!) for designing costumes that look good on quadrupeds.


----------



## Ether's Bane

The real Sweetie Belle (as in her VA, Claire Corlett) wants YouTube subbies. You know what to do.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

On that Bronyland quiz, I got Pinkie Pie with Fluttershy coming in second. I think that's quite accurate :P


----------



## Cerberus87

I've FINALLY watched an episode of this today. It's quite funny but not for me...

I got Applejack in the personality test but the one I liked the most was Rainbow Dash, because it's one of those that FLY! And flying for me is everything! :P Nevertheless, the description of Applejack doesn't match who I am very well.


----------



## DarkAura

Yay, new episode!

And yay, two musical numbers in two episodes in season two!! That Dress Rarity made for Twilight's brithday made Twilight look, ehh, kind of terrible. In my opinion.


----------



## Adriane

Pretty much!


----------



## Zero Moment

So apparently the Wonderbolts are the resident superheros?

And Spike undergos dragon puberty, whooo.
Who else thought that when the Wonderbolts were released from Spike's prison, that they should be playing cards or something, instead of cowering?


----------



## DarkAura

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Who else thought that when the Wonderbolts were released from Spike's prison, that they should be playing cards or something, instead of cowering?


I did.

And you know, Spike reverted back to normal because of the fire ruby. Well, at the beginning, it pained him to give it away, and when he captured rarity, instead of taking it, he became normal again...@.@


----------



## Glace

king Kong references were to be expected. Also SpikexRarity scene was d'awww and they are now canon.


----------



## Zeph

DarkAura said:


> That Dress Rarity made for Twilight's brithday made Twilight look, ehh, kind of terrible. In my opinion.


I'm pretty sure that was the point :P


Anyway today's episode was good! The ending was indeed cute!


----------



## Totodile

Wow Spike o_0 Although I guess that all of us turn into monsters when we hit puberty. But does this mean that dragons are inherently evil? The second Spike regained his conscience, he reverted back to being a kid, which implies that his inevitable growing up will turn him back into a monster eventually. Unless the hoarding brought on an unnatural growth spurt, and aging normally would let him keep his personality.

Also, Fancy Pants is second-best male pony.


----------



## Murkrow

I suppose now we know Spike probably isn't the kind of dragon who grows wings?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Great episode.

Rarity knows about it now! :3


----------



## Espeon

Totodile said:


> Wow Spike o_0 Although I guess that all of us turn into monsters when we hit puberty. But does this mean that dragons are inherently evil? The second Spike regained his conscience, he reverted back to being a kid, which implies that his inevitable growing up will turn him back into a monster eventually. Unless the hoarding brought on an unnatural growth spurt, and aging normally would let him keep his personality.
> 
> Also, Fancy Pants is second-best male pony.


It was kind of inferred by Zecora that it was one path of growth that Spike could take. The hoarding of items and inherent greed which comes with that could possibly have sent him down a certain path of growth. However, Spike has been shown to have another "fully-grown" form, which again doesn't possess wings, when Twilight Sparkle hatched him from the egg using magic as part of the entry test to Celestia's school, which is what would imply that there are various end forms for Spike. I suppose it's almost similar to the branched evolution paths of some Pokémon (the one which really stands out is Slowpoke, just because it has a natural "level up" form (Slowbro) and a "let's hoard an item" form (Slowking)).


----------



## DarkAura

If you watch the episode backwards,  After Spike and Rarity levitate up in the air, Spike gets jealous of Rarity's fire gem and he turns into a large dragon. He then gives away all of his stuff and reverts back to normal, in which he then takes Rarity's fire ruby.

Spike's new dragon form reminds me too much of Discord. O.o


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

I would like to join the club. I really don't know much about MLP but am willing to learn. I like the pony designs.


----------



## Luxcario

Ultra-Saiyan Jace said:


> I would like to join the club. I really don't know much about MLP but am willing to learn. I like the pony designs.


Jace, you can just come in to the club and say "I'm in!" and start chatting about ponies and whatnot.


DarkAura said:


> If you watch the episode backwards,  After Spike and Rarity levitate up in the air, Spike gets jealous of Rarity's fire gem and he turns into a large dragon. He then gives away all of his stuff and reverts back to normal, in which he then takes Rarity's fire ruby.
> 
> Spike's new dragon form reminds me too much of Discord. O.o


o_0
now I want to watch that episode backwards


----------



## Crankeh

Oh, hai. I'd like to join, if you don't mind.

I've been watching ponies for about, hmm, 4-6 months now? 

My favorite pony is Fluttershy.

Also, was I the only one who got the "Get my rope." joke last episode?


----------



## DarkAura

Don't remember a rope...

Goes out for groceries? Buy a hat!

Didn't anyone notice that that's what Cheerilee did last episode?


----------



## Crankeh

DarkAura said:


> Don't remember a rope...


When Spike took the leaves, Applejack said to Twilight; "Get my rope."


----------



## Fireworks

Yeah, so I love the amazing fancontent this community produces so much. Shed manly tears at that one.


----------



## Adriane

Fireworks said:


> Yeah, so I love the amazing fancontent this community produces so much. Shed manly tears at that one.


Sobbing_ all_ the tears ; - ;


----------



## Glace

Klutzershy said:


> Sobbing_ all_ the tears ; - ;


_This_. Ugh ;;


----------



## Murkrow

Today's episode was definitely one of my favourites so far.


----------



## Adriane

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Today's episode was definitely one of my favourites so far.


The beginning worried me :c But it quite possibly pulled into #2 favourite this season (after Sisterhooves). Very charming episode.


----------



## Murkrow

Klutzershy said:


> The beginning worried me :c But it quite possibly pulled into #2 favourite this season (after Sisterhooves). Very charming episode.


What part of the beginning?


----------



## Adriane

Rasrap Smurf said:


> What part of the beginning?


Pretty much everything up until the play started. I'm still not particularly thrilled about how they've painted Pinkie as a straight-up glutton this season.


----------



## Murkrow

Klutzershy said:


> Pretty much everything up until the play started. I'm still not particularly thrilled about how they've painted Pinkie as a straight-up glutton this season.


I guess it was a bit boring. ALSO THAT'S NOT HOW YOU PLAY I SPY.


I haven't really noticed that any more than she was in Season 1? 
I can only remember her in the beginning of today's episode and that one time she lied to Mrs Cake about eating corn cakes, but in Season 1 there were two episodes when she was eating pretty much all of the cakes in Sugar Cube Corner that were supposed to be for Celestia.
Though I do have to say that despite her being my favourite out of the main characters, when she's reduced to her bare character traits for the sake of a joke, she's easily the most annoying. So long as she gets an episode this season, having her eat too much isn't going to do much harm to her character.


I really liked the reference to Starswirl the Bearded. I enjoy it far too much when shows I watch both build backstory to the world AND reference the continuity.


----------



## Adriane

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I can only remember her in the beginning of today's episode and that one time she lied to Mrs Cake about eating corn cakes


Chocolate rain, "time is candy", today... there's been a few.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm with Klutzershy on this one - the opening wasn't great, but once the "meat" of the episode came along, it was great, and the song at the end gave me goosebumps - I suppose we can consider this Equestria's national anthem?

It appears I've misjudged Merriwether Williams - all in all, an excellent episode.


----------



## DarkAura

I didn't see the first 10 minutes of it, but I loved this episode. I just love  Pinkie logic; "The Earth is round. There is no up or down." Also, "A chancellor should think outside the box, so I'm thinking inside the chimney!" 

I also liked  Pinkie breaking the fourth wall again, like when she walked right, she returned from the left. Of course, she could have gone in the circle, but that was too fast given the speed she was walking


This is a bit confusing, but  after the play, a cold gust blew through the mane cast, and they started fighting. But don't Wendigoes come when there IS fighting, not causing the fighting themselves?


I really liked this episode. =)


----------



## Ever

DarkAura said:


> This is a bit confusing, but  after the play, a cold gust blew through the mane cast, and they started fighting. But don't Wendigoes come when there IS fighting, not causing the fighting themselves?


Well my thinking is that either a) The Wendigoes foresaw bickering or b) the storm was happening anyway, but the Wendigoes made it worse. 
*shrug*


----------



## Fireworks

I'll just leave these two pics here... extreme amounts of d'aww warning


----------



## Zero Moment

Fireworks said:


> I'll just leave these two pics here... extreme amounts of d'aww warning


Day = Made


----------



## Ether's Bane

Staying in theme...

...how about this fic, which is available in standard or poetic form?


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

Hey, everybody, I am a new MLP fan. Could somebody tell me which episode is best to watch first?


----------



## Adriane

Ultra-Saiyan Jace said:


> Hey, everybody, I am a new MLP fan. Could somebody tell me which episode is best to watch first?


I would really suggest watching it in order.


----------



## Ever

Klutzershy said:


> I would really suggest watching it in order.


Yep, the beginning is definitely the place to start.


----------



## Butterfree

Don't be put off if you're kind of meh about the pilot two-parter, though - the rest of the show is pretty much completely different. It's good to start there anyway, but it's not very representative of what the show is generally like (in particular, the really blatant eigen plot-ness is something that happens in the season openers only).


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

Just saw my first set of episodes. I saw the Winter Wrap-up episode, and the episode where they put on a play in Canterlot about the founding of Equistria.

I also saw the episode when Rarity and Applejack fight at the slumberparty and when Apple Bloom gets the "Cutie Pox." All of those episodes I enjoyed a lot.

I am an official Pony Fan now.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Season 1 in a nutshell


----------



## Crankeh

In my opinion, watch episode 25, 26 then the rest.


----------



## Dinru

Dragonshy and Swarm of the Century are also good staring episodes.


----------



## Adriane

I seriously don't get why people always suggest watching the _season finale_ at the beginning... especially before the Ticket Master?


----------



## Tailsy

probably because it's AWESOME regardless!! and the ticket master is kind of boring anyway PFFT WHO NEEDS THAT

who even needs that

shh only gala costumes now


----------



## CJBlazer

I cannot wait until Season 3.


----------



## Zero Moment

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> I cannot wait until Season 3.


Season 2 is still being produced.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Dinru said:


> Dragonshy and Swarm of the Century are also good staring episodes.


For those who prefer darker humour, Lesson Zero and Party of One work too.



Klutzershy said:


> I seriously don't get why people always suggest watching the _season finale_ at the beginning... especially before the Ticket Master?


1) Irony is a language that is universal - this episode, as well as SotC, are dripping in irony.
2) Ballroom Blitz is among the most recognizable tropes out there, though maybe not the most common. *coughCMoAcough*

Although the effect is better after watching Ticket Master and Suited for Success, I can definitely see why The Best Night Ever could be used to reel in new viewers.


----------



## Fireworks

I still prefer Fall Weather Friends as the introductory episode for most people. I mean, an episode about strength/athletic competitions between the two most boyish characters from the mane cast; most males will find it more bearable to watch that ep first, and they'll get to like RD and/or AJ; then they'll want to watch more to see more of them, and then in the meanwhile the rest of the cast and the show overall grows onto them as well heh.

If they're very impatient people, I can even tell them to at least just watch the first 1 and half minute from it. If they don't get curious enough to watch onwards, it's their loss.


----------



## Murkrow

Really? Fall Weather friends into a bad episode, but if I were to omit any episodes from a marathon of season 1, that's be one of them. Generally I find it to be one of the most boring (that's not to say bad!) episodes. And I wouldn't suggest something I find to be boring to a newcomer.


----------



## Flora

GUYSGUYSGUYS

MY FRIEND CONVERTED A HATER!

(uh, my friend's sister watches MLP religiously and said friend insisted she hated it until a friend and the fan-sister forced her to watch it and now she really likes it!)


----------



## Espeon

Effercon said:


> 1) Irony is a language that is universal - this episode, as well as SotC, are dripping in irony.
> 2) Ballroom Blitz is among the most recognizable tropes out there, though maybe not the most common. *coughCMoAcough*
> 
> Although the effect is better after watching Ticket Master and Suited for Success, I can definitely see why The Best Night Ever could be used to reel in new viewers.


I dunno, I feel "The Best Night Ever" is much better watched after you get to know the characters a little; after all you can't fully appreciate half of the episodes without having a basic understanding of the characters. I'd agree the Ticket Master isn't one of the strongest episodes but it does give a general idea of how the characters behave and interact in a single episode without needing to know them too well on a personal basis.


----------



## DarkAura

Flower Doll said:


> GUYSGUYSGUYS
> 
> MY FRIEND CONVERTED A HATER!
> 
> (uh, my friend's sister watches MLP religiously and said friend insisted she hated it until a friend and the fan-sister forced her to watch it and now she really likes it!)











Anyway; When's the episode Family Appreciation Day? This Saturday? Or next Saturday?


----------



## CJBlazer

This Saturday at ten AM {eastern American Time}. I am so excited. I have my DVR preset to record it when it comes out.


----------



## Totodile

Ponies! Oh ponies, how I have missed your weekly antics.

Well it looks like Granny Smith's saggy old hip got fixed at some point. And she is basically the reason why Ponyville exists. And there are magic rainbow apples. And some seriously badass timberwolves. I have no problem with any of this.

Oh, and apparently there's yet another upcoming episode starring Rainbow Dash. She learns that she likes books while recuperating in a hospital. Reading Rainbow?


----------



## Monoking

Does anyone know of a really good pony generator? One that'll let you drag the image of your finished pony away, with a URL and everything? I keep loooking, and I'm not finding much...


----------



## DarkAura

General Zoi's pony maker; the full version on DeviantArt. Best. Pony Maker. Ever.


*Sigh* forgot to watch the new episode...:\


I do know that the next episode, "Baby Cakes" is a Pinkie Pie episode, where she babysits Mr-and-Mrs. Cake's twin foals/babies.


----------



## CJBlazer

Hey, who has watched the newest episode?

 Wasn't that epidode awesome? I never knew that Granny Smith was the founder of Ponyville, or at least one of the founders


----------



## Murkrow

I thought it was a pretty "eh" episode (not bad though!) up until the end and then :O

Flashback/story about the founding of Ponyville is definitely one of my favourite parts of season 2.

Ponyville being next to the Everfree Forest wasn't really something that I'd've questioned but there's a good reason for it now anyway!


----------



## CJBlazer

Richie said:


> Does anyone know of a really good pony generator? One that'll let you drag the image of your finished pony away, with a URL and everything? I keep loooking, and I'm not finding much...


I use this one:

http://www.dolldivine.com/mlp-fim-pony-creator.php

This is General Zoi's Pony Maker and a really good one. Its the one I made Noghtmane and Blaze with.


----------



## Zero Moment

You cannot hope to beat a baby pony in a cute-off.
They're simply the best there is.

:33


----------



## DarkAura

Derpy Rules all. 



I never got to watch Baby Cakes today...:(


----------



## H-land

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> You cannot hope to beat a baby pony in a cute-off.
> They're simply the best there is.
> 
> :33


I couldn't disagree more.
If the eyes weren't enough, the background music in the scene where Pound Cake goes missing from the crib and Pinkie can't find him definitely cemented babies as creepy.

(In related background music news, I noticed a recurring melody in this episode highly reminiscent of Aquarelo do Brasil; I really fancy it. Not sure if it was entirely intentional or not, though; it wasn't used in contexts that had anything to do with the original song's message or tone, and it had very little to do with the 1985 movie Brazil which frequently referenced the same.)


----------



## Butterfree

But the baby ponies were, like, the antithesis of cute. This episode was a great demonstration of why I want babies to stay far away from me. Too bad such episodes always end with "aww but they're SO CUTE so who cares about the nightmare they make of your life!"


----------



## CJBlazer

Well, I just watched the newest episode.


Two new ponies YAY
I like the Pegasus pony


----------



## Flora

Oh god my friend and I were watching the new episode and it pretty much made us melt into piles of goo


----------



## Zhorken

That episode was really pretty boring. :(  I think that's the first—no, second—time I've actually been bored during an FIM episode and found myself wishing it would hurry up, the first being _Secret of My Excess_.  I kind of have mixed feelings about this season.  The good episodes are great, but there are also a lot more that are just okay compared to season one so far.  This one, SoME, and _The Cutie Pox_ all had good premises, but in the end they just felt like a bunch of repetitive gags strung together for the sake of filling up twenty-two minutes.  A few minutes of setting up, a few minutes for the moral, and everything in between just stuffed with the babies being little devils/Spike growing and stealing more things/Apple Bloom getting more ~zany~ cutie marks.  _Luna Eclipsed_ had that problem too, kind of, but Luna was great so that more or less saved that episode.

But then _Family Appreciation Day_ had like ten different interesting things going on!  



Spoiler



Apple Bloom's attempts at preventing Granny's presentation were amusing because they didn't fill up the whole damn episode, and then there was also Granny Smith being ostensibly kooky, Diamond Tiara being an asshole, the whole story that fleshed out Granny Smith a lot and revealed some interesting history.  (Much more interesting than what we saw in _Hearth's Warming Eve_, for sure.  That one was also just okay.)  Plus the zap apples were really, really awesome.


 _Sisterhooves Social_ was supercute and similarly kept up the pace enough to be interesting, plus it had that awesome twist at the end.  _May the Best Pet Win!_ was mostly predictable, but it was written well and had that awesome musical number, plus the _way_ it pulled off the twist wasn't something I was expecting.  



Spoiler



(I was pretty much expecting a repeat of _Fall Weather Friends_/_The Tortoise and the Hare_.)



I just hope we don't start seeing too many of these boring filler episodes.  I guess I'd be surprised if we did, though.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zhorken said:


> That episode was really pretty boring. :(  I think that's the first—no, second—time I've actually been bored during an FIM episode and found myself wishing it would hurry up, the first being _Secret of My Excess_.  I kind of have mixed feelings about this season.  The good episodes are great, but there are also a lot more that are just okay compared to season one so far.  This one, SoME, and _The Cutie Pox_ all had good premises, but in the end they just felt like a bunch of repetitive gags strung together for the sake of filling up twenty-two minutes.  A few minutes of setting up, a few minutes for the moral, and everything in between just stuffed with the babies being little devils/Spike growing and stealing more things/Apple Bloom getting more ~zany~ cutie marks.  _Luna Eclipsed_ had that problem too, kind of, but Luna was great so that more or less saved that episode.
> 
> But then _Family Appreciation Day_ had like ten different interesting things going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Bloom's attempts at preventing Granny's presentation were amusing because they didn't fill up the whole damn episode, and then there was also Granny Smith being ostensibly kooky, Diamond Tiara being an asshole, the whole story that fleshed out Granny Smith a lot and revealed some interesting history.  (Much more interesting than what we saw in _Hearth's Warming Eve_, for sure.  That one was also just okay.)  Plus the zap apples were really, really awesome.
> 
> 
> _Sisterhooves Social_ was supercute and similarly kept up the pace enough to be interesting, plus it had that awesome twist at the end.  _May the Best Pet Win!_ was mostly predictable, but it was written well and had that awesome musical number, plus the _way_ it pulled off the twist wasn't something I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (I was pretty much expecting a repeat of _Fall Weather Friends_/_The Tortoise and the Hare_.)
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope we don't start seeing too many of these boring filler episodes.  I guess I'd be surprised if we did, though.


Yeah, I kinda agree about the best episodes being amazing, but the worst episodes being pretty poor. For me, Lesson Zero, Sisterhooves Social, Sweet and Elite, and Cutie Pox were all superb episodes, but at the same time, Luna Eclipsed and Mare-Do-Well were pretty bad.


----------



## Murkrow

Butterfree said:


> But the baby ponies were, like, the antithesis of cute. This episode was a great demonstration of why I want babies to stay far away from me. Too bad such episodes always end with "aww but they're SO CUTE so who cares about the nightmare they make of your life!"


I think the babies are quite un-cute too. The episode as a whole was good, but I personally don't like it when babies are put into things. I really can't describe it, it's like I feel embarrassed for Pinkie Pie/whoever's looking after them in the show at hand, because I know I would hate to be in that situation. At some points it made me less inclined to find the bits that were supposed to be funny funny.

Though I do admit I did quite like some scenes.

The only show I can think of where babies didn't bother me are Rugrats, and that's only because they're the entire focus of the show, and they're intelligent(ish). Plus they weren't drawn to be overly cute like the ones in this episode were. (And that darn cat during the finding a pet song) Things trying too hard to be cute sicken me (and I don't mean that in a mean way, I mean literally, I dunno if that's normal though or if I should see a doctor)




Zhorken said:


> That episode was really pretty boring. :(  I think that's the first—no, second—time I've actually been bored during an FIM episode and found myself wishing it would hurry up, the first being _Secret of My Excess_.  I kind of have mixed feelings about this season.  The good episodes are great, but there are also a lot more that are just okay compared to season one so far.  This one, SoME, and _The Cutie Pox_ all had good premises, but in the end they just felt like a bunch of repetitive gags strung together for the sake of filling up twenty-two minutes.  A few minutes of setting up, a few minutes for the moral, and everything in between just stuffed with the babies being little devils/Spike growing and stealing more things/Apple Bloom getting more ~zany~ cutie marks.  _Luna Eclipsed_ had that problem too, kind of, but Luna was great so that more or less saved that episode.
> 
> But then _Family Appreciation Day_ had like ten different interesting things going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Bloom's attempts at preventing Granny's presentation were amusing because they didn't fill up the whole damn episode, and then there was also Granny Smith being ostensibly kooky, Diamond Tiara being an asshole, the whole story that fleshed out Granny Smith a lot and revealed some interesting history.  (Much more interesting than what we saw in _Hearth's Warming Eve_, for sure.  That one was also just okay.)  Plus the zap apples were really, really awesome.
> 
> 
> _Sisterhooves Social_ was supercute and similarly kept up the pace enough to be interesting, plus it had that awesome twist at the end.  _May the Best Pet Win!_ was mostly predictable, but it was written well and had that awesome musical number, plus the _way_ it pulled off the twist wasn't something I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (I was pretty much expecting a repeat of _Fall Weather Friends_/_The Tortoise and the Hare_.)
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope we don't start seeing too many of these boring filler episodes.  I guess I'd be surprised if we did, though.


There is something about season 2 that I don't quite like, but I'm not sure that's it. I wouldn't say yesterday's episode was one of the weakest, but I do have to agree with you that a few episodes rely on being repetitive. Though that's only really bothered me in Luna Eclipsed.
The one people point at most though for being repetitive is Mare-Do-Well and it seems that a lot of people claim it's the worst episode ever (and believe it or not I've seen people say they considered to stop watching the show altogether because one episode was so bad), I feel like I'm the only one who liked that episode :c. I can see how it's called repetitive and to be honest it could have been nicer to Rainbow Dash but I wouldn't call it _bad_.
In fact my least favourite episode, the only one to go below the "meh" line, so one I actually think is worse than just okay, is Look Before you Sleep from season 1.
I didn't really find Family Appreciation Day all that interesting. It might have had all that stuff going on but it felt kind of boring just because it didn't really feel to enhance the plot at all. Sure at the end it sort of tied together but while I was watching it it just seemed dull. I'll have to watch it again sometime to see if knowing the how it ends changes anything, but for now I'm just going to describe it was "meh until the end until an awesome flashback/story sequence happens"


----------



## Scootaloo

I think that the developers make too many central episodes on the same characters like Apple Bloom and Pinkie Pie (others too). I think they should make episodes based on characters like Fluttershy and Scootaloo (poor thing hasn't had a themed episode). It would be more interesting if the developers make episodes on family from characters who's families haven't been shown.


----------



## Butterfree

By the way, am I the only person who has noticed the way that season two kind of completely did away with Lauren Faust's "ponies should be ponies, we'll not pretend that hooves can be hands" thing? Season one pretty diligently made the ponies carry things in their mouths when they had to and used their legs as legs that just happen to be flexible enough to perform basic gestures; one of my favorite little things was the way that ponies applauded by stomping their feet, for example, because they don't have hands to clap with. But in season two they're going around changing diapers offscreen using their hooves, and in Family Appreciation Day, the pony students all sit there clapping by turning their hooves inward and banging them together. It really bugged me. (Also, at some point in season two their tails turned prehensile, too - or at least I don't remember that in season one.)


----------



## Luxcario

Butterfree said:


> By the way, am I the only person who has noticed the way that season two kind of completely did away with Lauren Faust's "ponies should be ponies, we'll not pretend that hooves can be hands" thing? Season one pretty diligently made the ponies carry things in their mouths when they had to and used their legs as legs that just happen to be flexible enough to perform basic gestures; one of my favorite little things was the way that ponies applauded by stomping their feet, for example, because they don't have hands to clap with. But in season two they're going around changing diapers offscreen using their hooves, and in Family Appreciation Day, the pony students all sit there clapping by turning their hooves inward and banging them together. It really bugged me. (Also, at some point in season two their tails turned prehensile, too - or at least I don't remember that in season one.)


No, you're not.


----------



## Murkrow

Hoity Toity clapped like people in season 1 and I believe they used their tails in Party of One. But yeah the nappy changing bit did annoy me a bit too. There's only so much the "hooves are made of glue" argument can hand-wave away.


----------



## Zero Moment

There's only one thing to say on the subject of the newest episode:

Chimicherry?
Or cherrychanga?


----------



## Squirrel

Neither.
Derpy! (But I like cherrychanga)


----------



## Murkrow

I need to learn to avoid all websites ever before watching the new episode. I'm sure Derpy talking (and being named!) would've been much more :o! if I hadn't been spoiled.

I know I'm going to sound all "it's not the same voice as I expected therefore I don't like it" but I really didn't like her voice :/

Having her do silly things is one thing, but have her speak like that doesn't exactly seem nice


----------



## Flareth

Spoiler: Newest episode



I LOVE Derpy's voice. It's ADORABLE. Especially her last line in the episode. :3

WOOHOO! 

Pinkie's rage was awesome too. Though she was going to go all straight-haired for a minute.

And the fact that they LEFT PINKIE AND RARITY OUT THERE. Pffft....


----------



## Zora of Termina

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I need to learn to avoid all websites ever before watching the new episode. I'm sure Derpy talking (and being named!) would've been much more :o! if I hadn't been spoiled.
> 
> I know I'm going to sound all "it's not the same voice as I expected therefore I don't like it" but I really didn't like her voice :/
> 
> Having her do silly things is one thing, but have her speak like that doesn't exactly seem nice


I thought it was... rather unfortunate, the way they portrayed her. I mean... she appeared to be clearly mentally handicapped, and I really rather dislike that portrayal of her.


----------



## Flareth

Spoiler: Last Roundup and season 2 episode 18



I bet we'll adapt to her voice quite quickly. I don't feel she appeared to be handicapped...she's just klutzy. I bet she has some Hidden Depths in her. So don't rule her character out just yet.

And another new episode confirmed.... Totally expecting the leaked Smile song to appear here. 

And it would be hilarious if the donkey sounded like Eeyore. Because Peter Cullen is on Transformers Prime and he voices Eeyore...except in the latest movie


----------



## DarkAura

I actually think Derpy's voice is kind of cute. It's not something I expected, but I guess we just have to adapt to it, like Flareth said. It kind of fits her. I don't know how, but it just fits.


----------



## Ether's Bane

A fantastic episode. Also, I wasn't too excited by Derpy's voice, but I also think that we'll adjust to it eventually.


----------



## Fireworks

This has been my most favourite episode overall (tied with The Cutie Mark Chronicles).
Also perhaps one of the best introductory episodes yet; sure, people won't get references like Pinkie Promise, etc. but they can come back to this ep later on after this one has hooked them in enough to keep on watching more episodes.
And the fandom has just exploded twice; I kind of feel bad for AJ though that Pinkie and Derpy have stolen the episode from her.


----------



## PK

THREAD IS NOW DERPY THREAD

DERPY FANCLUB


----------



## Jason-Kun

Doctor Whoof said:


> THREAD IS NOW DERPY THREAD
> 
> DERPY FANCLUB


That is the worst idea for a character fanclub. You should be ashamed. Here, let me fix that:

THIS IS NOW RARITY THREAD

RARITY FANCLUB


----------



## Monoking

Let _me_ fix it for you!


Jason-Kun said:


> THIS IS NOW APPLEJACK THREAD
> 
> APPLEJACK FANCLUB


:3

AJ beats all.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Richie said:


> THIS IS NOW LYRA THREAD
> 
> LYRA FANCLUB


Fixed that for you. :)


----------



## Monoking

....






^The perfect arguement-winner.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Derpy is offically named "Derpy" and given a voice.

Pinkie Pie rages. Hard.

Apple Jack gets her first central episode since season 1.

Yep, this episode was full of fanservice and humor. This would be a very good starting episode for most people trying to get into the series.


----------



## CJBlazer

Hey, evrypony, have you heard of the "Mare"-athon coming Febuary 11th on the HUB. Where you vote on which episodes you want to be aired in it. I already got my votes in.


----------



## Murkrow

I voted too, even though I don't get the HUB :P

Also I'm home from uni this week, so I can watch Boomerang. They've finally started showing the second half of season 1 so yay! Plus it's not on at 7am so I'll actually be awake.


----------



## Zhorken

Butterfree said:


> By the way, am I the only person who has noticed the way that season two kind of completely did away with Lauren Faust's "ponies should be ponies, we'll not pretend that hooves can be hands" thing? Season one pretty diligently made the ponies carry things in their mouths when they had to and used their legs as legs that just happen to be flexible enough to perform basic gestures; one of my favorite little things was the way that ponies applauded by stomping their feet, for example, because they don't have hands to clap with. But in season two they're going around changing diapers offscreen using their hooves, and in Family Appreciation Day, the pony students all sit there clapping by turning their hooves inward and banging them together. It really bugged me. (Also, at some point in season two their tails turned prehensile, too - or at least I don't remember that in season one.)


Hm, I don't really get that impression.  Off the top of my head, season one had Scootaloo playing the piano with her hooves, and this season had Rarity's back-umbrella.  Plus I can immediately think of several different instances where they pick stuff up in their mouths (Granny Smith's dentures, the sprig of whatever Sweetie Belle was putting on the eggs, the same diaper Pinkie took off with her hooves).  I figured they were clapping their hooves together in _Family Appreciation Day_ because they were sitting in chairs and getting up to clap would've been awkward.

Where did the tails turn prehensile, though?  That sounds familiar but I don't actually remember that...


----------



## PK

The tails were prehensile in Part of One. Rarity grabs the package with her tail.


----------



## Luxcario

Jason-Kun said:


> THIS IS NOW RARITY THREAD
> 
> RARITY FANCLUB


YES

RARITY IS THE MOST AMAZING PONY


----------



## Murkrow

Anyone else think of Back to the Future when Granny Smith was called a chicken?


----------



## Totodile

Effercon said:


> THREAD IS NOW DISCORD THREAD
> 
> DISCORD FANCLUB


There, that's better.



Spoiler



Man this latest episode was a big nostalgia rush. The Music Man? Back to the Future? Pretty fun stuff. And I am never going to get that song out of my head, but since it's a fun song I don't mind that much. Overall I liked this episode enough that I can almost ignore the anti-capitalism subtext.

And Applejack letter is best letter. "Dear Princess Celestia ... I learned nothin'! :D"



Also, Flim/Flam/Trixie OT3.


----------



## Ether's Bane

TWO top-notch Applejack episodes in a row? About time, given her prior lack of screen time.

It's now 21 episodes since a Fluttershy episode, though - now she's the one not getting any screen time.


----------



## H-land

In the most recent episode, I think I found Thor.

It was an excellent episode in any case, and I really did like the song.
Will have to rewatch it in full some time.


----------



## CJBlazer

I just saw the newest episode. (I know I am late for that)


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: Flim&Flam episode



The way this episode played out bugged me. The brothers made good cider until they decided to have this tantalizingly dumb, explicitly quantity-over-quality contest - the barrels they made _before_ they ditched the quality control would have been fine, as would any future barrels they produced, so just because they made some junk barrels to win the contest, that didn't mean their actual product was unsellable in Ponyville. Plus, Sweet Apple Acres _did_ cheat - they brought in extra workforce, and while the brothers were overconfident enough to allow it, this means their final output was not actually representative of Sweet Apple Acres' general production capacity. Ultimately the fact was the brothers made more cider that was apparently just as good as theirs.


----------



## Monoking

H-land said:


> In the most recent episode, I think I found Thor.


Goly moly! 
Thorette here may become as famous as Derpy and Lyra!


----------



## DarkAura

Effercon said:
			
		

> THREAD IS NOW THOR THREAD
> 
> THOR FANCLUB


Now it's offcial! :D

 I loved the Back to the Future reference. :D


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

This is the All-pony fangroup.

Discussion is officially over. Wahahaha


----------



## Espeon

Butterfree said:


> Spoiler: Flim&Flam episode
> 
> 
> 
> The way this episode played out bugged me. The brothers made good cider until they decided to have this tantalizingly dumb, explicitly quantity-over-quality contest - the barrels they made _before_ they ditched the quality control would have been fine, as would any future barrels they produced, so just because they made some junk barrels to win the contest, that didn't mean their actual product was unsellable in Ponyville. Plus, Sweet Apple Acres _did_ cheat - they brought in extra workforce, and while the brothers were overconfident enough to allow it, this means their final output was not actually representative of Sweet Apple Acres' general production capacity. Ultimately the fact was the brothers made more cider that was apparently just as good as theirs.





Spoiler



I can completely see where you're coming from and do agree with you about the fact that the Flim and Flam brothers should have wised up and started to sell the high quality barrels first. At the same time I don't really think it's fair to say that the Apple family were _entirely_ cheating because they did ask for permission and it was not as though Flim and Flam weren't given an opportunity to say no. However, as you have said it was unrepresentative of what the Apple family could do as a workforce on their own. But if you really want to attest to the cider-producing capabilities of the respective parties entirely under their own power, the Flim Flam brothers had no apples of their own in the first place and as such would not have been able to have produced any cider at all were they not provided with any by the Apple family.

Actually, as the Flim Flam brothers has no apples at all, I'd almost think that the Apples would have had more leverage in the sales margins than they were initially presented with. Looking at the implications it would appear that the brothers have no source of apples beyond the apple farms which they target. As such, without the Apple family, they again would be unable to produce cider. Therefore, they'd not be able to make any profits which would leave the Apples in a much more favourable position as their (current) sole provider. Should the Flim Flam brothers ever reach the point where they could theoretically have enough money in reserve to find a new supplier, the Apples could easily cut off ties with the Brothers having upheld their end of the bargain for a length of time, before outcompeting the brothers with their own cider.

Additionally, if the cider were able to be stored, then the Apples could just separate their cider making season from their cider selling season and therefore have a high enough supply of cider to meet all of Ponyville's demands in one go. However, if the cider is not at all storable then that's quite understandable.

Aaaaand finally I do quite like the whole undertone of "keep your family businesses alive because without them you lose your city's character to faceless corporate chains".

...guess I've really overthought and read way too much into this.


----------



## Monoking

I have created some pictures of Thor so we may make her more popular then Derpy.
http://ct.fra.bz/ol/fz/sw/i52/5/1/31/fbz_813470a1196505385814590c32264678.jpg
http://ct.fra.bz/ol/fz/sw/i48/5/1/31/fbz_6abb9f1aa5913b027714c6564230665e.jpg


----------



## CJBlazer

I saw Thor. She is awesome. {New pony to serve in Derpy's place now that Derpy is an official pony}


----------



## Ether's Bane

Did anyone else think that today's episode was a metaphor for the fandom and our reactions upon hearing of, then discovering FiM?


----------



## H-land

Effercon said:


> Did anyone else think that today's episode was a metaphor for the fandom and our reactions upon hearing of, then discovering FiM?


I thought it was just a good, fun episode.
And confirmation that Ponyville doesn't just have a medical hut like in Applebuck Season for real emergencies.


----------



## DarkAura

Pretty good for me, but not one of the best episodes. About two thirds of the episode was about Rainbow Dash reading the book with very few interruptions. It made the episode go by so fast that it didn't 'wow' me like the other episodes

Oh, and I found this really awesome comic about the egg Pinkie Pie laid in "Luna Eclipse".


----------



## DarkAura

Sorry for the double post, but I just found the Leaked episode of Hearts and Hooves Day. It was on iTunes late wednesday night, but was taken off. Someone got the episode and put it on memebase.

Link: Here.


Oh, my god! The Cutie Mark Crusaders actually get to sing! Well, Sweetie Belle sings mostly, but Scootaloo and Appleloom sing a few lines as well.


----------



## Murkrow

Trying to draw ponies, I was thinking of what was wrong with the face, one thought I had was "she looks a bit like a horse"

On that topic, it is hard to make Photo Finish look emotive with those glasses in the way :(
I know she rarely doesn't have a blank look on her face but sh.


----------



## H-land

On the most recent episode, Hearts and Hooves Day:
Glue and glitter.
The CMC were practically _swimming_ in 



Spoiler



_glue_ and _glitter_


.
Glitter, the horrible sparkly poison that you use once and cannot escape of for the rest of your life.
Glue, the... 



Spoiler



it's made from _horses_


.

:(
:C
*:C*

...But yes, aside from that trauma, it was a pretty good episode. Not great, but it was good. Especially liked poor Berry's house getting moved by Big Mac. Not sure if this says the most about utilities and plumbing in Ponyville, Big Mac, or the strength of that rope Apple Bloom was using, though.


----------



## Noctowl

Not watched the new episode yet...though if it has young children singing in it I might give it a miss...its a thing I hate.

Anyone listen to Pony music? ^^;

I love quite a few songs. My faves atm are:

Foozogz - Sparkle (season rebirth) (so fucking beautiful...reminded me of earthbound at first for some reason...I dunno)
All levels at one - Fluttershy's lament (the first pony song I listened to)
All levels at once - Celestia's faithful
WoodenToaster - Avast Fluttershy's ass (*blushes*)
SoGreatAndPowerful - Your faithful student
PinkiePieSwear- Sunshine and celery stalks (I blame this song for my celery addiction)
PinkiePieSwear- Flutterwonder

There are a lot more I love atm, but I'll just stick with these for now. Anyone else got any faves?

...Is it sad I listen to these when running in the gym? XD


----------



## Zero Moment

Derpy said:


> Not watched the new episode yet...though if it has young children singing in it I might give it a miss...its a thing I hate.
> 
> Anyone listen to Pony music? ^^;
> 
> I love quite a few songs. My faves atm are:
> 
> Foozogz - Sparkle (season rebirth) (so fucking beautiful...reminded me of earthbound at first for some reason...I dunno)
> All levels at one - Fluttershy's lament (the first pony song I listened to)
> All levels at once - Celestia's faithful
> WoodenToaster - Avast Fluttershy's ass (*blushes*)
> SoGreatAndPowerful - Your faithful student
> PinkiePieSwear- Sunshine and celery stalks (I blame this song for my celery addiction)
> PinkiePieSwear- Flutterwonder
> 
> There are a lot more I love atm, but I'll just stick with these for now. Anyone else got any faves?
> 
> ...Is it sad I listen to these when running in the gym? XD



Beyond Her Garden - WoodenToaster
Beyond Her Garden (Silva Hound Remix) - Silva Hound
Giggle at the Ghostly (Silva Hound vs. Jackle App) - Silva Hound
Rainbow Factory (Silva Hound Remix) - Silva Hound
Pinkie's Lie - WoodenToaster (This is the INSANE version- Just means that it is extended by a fuckload)
She's A Pony Remix - WoodenToaster
Nightmare Night - WoodenToaster (This is the instrumental Version- if you like rap, go here)


Aaaaaaand that's all that I can think of right now.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Everything by this guy

As for the episode, it was great. Cheerilee is surprisingly awesome, too!


----------



## Zhorken

Am I the only one who was totally creeped out by _Hearts and Hooves Day_? :(  



Spoiler



Love potions are a really creepy trope and should stay out of colourful pony shows as far as I'm concerned.  And faaaaaaar away from the Cutie Mark Crusaders. D:

Also the whole thing hinged on it actually having been a love _poison_...  If it worked as intended, would that have been okay?  What?

Big Mac sounding like a cardboard tube when he bounced à la Pinkie was awesome, though.  Also Cheerilee's voice when she went "... That's an apple tree."  But other than that the episode ranged from second-hand embarrassment to mild horror for me. :/



(EDIT: Also I totally loved the three episodes before that, just saying so that I don't darken the thread too much, haha.)


----------



## Adriane

Zhorken said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also the whole thing hinged on it actually having been a love _poison_...  If it worked as intended, would that have been okay?  What?





Spoiler



I can see room for concern, but the lesson doesn't suggest that at all. I also took the distinguishing of _poison_ not as "a potion would have been okay" but "there was never a potion". I mean, they realised 'no, this is not okay' and didn't even consider 'let's find a recipe that's not a poison'.

Token heteronormativity was to be expected, but not much can be done about that (and it could've been worse beyond the song and single instance of "stallion"). Really, apart from the song, I thought it was a brilliant episode.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Klutzershy said:


> I can see room for concern, but the lesson doesn't suggest that at all. I also took the distinguishing of _poison_ not as "a potion would have been okay" but "there was never a potion". I mean, they realised 'no, this is not okay' and didn't even consider 'let's find a recipe that's not a poison'.
> 
> Token heteronormativity was to be expected, but not much can be done about that (and it could've been worse beyond the song and single instance of "stallion"). Really, apart from the song, I thought it was a brilliant episode.


Even then it could've been presumed that the CMC knew Cheerilee was straight...?
I dunno, maybe I'm hoping for too much.


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: Hearts and Hooves Day



As long as love potions aren't treated like the result is anywhere in the ballpark of okay or consensual, I don't really see the problem with them as a plot device in fiction. Yeah, they're bad, and the story absolutely needs to recognize that, but as long as it does...? The effects of the love potion were being treated as dodgy before they actually found out about the curse, too; the curse was mainly to give the sense of urgency/race-against-time aspect.

It made sense to me that little kids were involved; it was clear that they didn't understand how romance _actually_ works, and their ideas about it seemed fairly realistically kidlike to me. Kids commonly assume romance is always between a boy and a girl because they think that's just how things are, and kids have never felt romantic attraction, so instead of thinking of romance as arising from feelings people have for one another, they think it's supposed to just happen given some superficial qualities or similarities of the people as individuals - they're both really nice so of course they should be together, or he saved her so of course they should be together, or if they got together there would be these benefits so of course they should be together. I actually found that pretty cute and well done - the fact their idea of relationships is heteronormative is kind of offset by the fact that the whole point of the episode is that their ideas were naïve and ridiculous. Having them consider fillies as well in that context strikes me as more problematic if anything, since that would give off the "oh, silly little kids who think a girl can be with another girl!" vibe.



Also, it was one of the show's funnier episodes in my opinion, and since I'm mostly watching for the humour, that's a big plus for me. So yeah, it ranks pretty up there as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DarkAura

Smile Smile Smile was actually sang in "A Friend in Deed". I actually liked that it showed Rainbow Dash reading. I thought this episode was rather sweet.


----------



## Totodile

Pound Cake and Pumpkin Cake
The ancient pony from the funeral
Depressed!Pinkie with muted colors
Rainbow Dash with her nose in a Daring Do book
Pinkie chasing Cranky all over the place the way she did to Rainbow in Gilda's episode
The Grand Galloping Gala (granted, it was one from way long ago, but the connection's still there)

This episode has all the continuity. All of it.

Also the Smile Song is the best song. And Derpy flies around in a snowglobe(?!)


----------



## Zhorken

Oh my god BEST PINKIE EPISODE EVER oh my goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

that is all

EDIT: Seriously though I love Pinkie and she'd been slowly slipping into the slot of "boringest pony" which is not a slot I'd like to have filled by anypony and this episode saved her _yesssssss_


----------



## H-land

The continuity in this episode was amazing, and the coreography during the main musical number was top notch. I'd consider this a good candidate for Best of Season 2, especially out of what we've seen so far.
Definitely made up for the Pinkie bits I didn't like so much in The Last Roundup and Baby Cakes.


----------



## Noctowl

Pinkie is such a stalker. D:
Least she made up for it in the end.

*waits for a Fluttershy ep* :)


----------



## The Omskivar

I keep forgetting why Pinkie Pie is my favorite but after this I don't think I have the right to forget anymore.  Just...antics.  Antics everywhere.  Easily the best of the season so far.

:DDDDDDDDD hopefully another Zecora-esque recurring character?


----------



## Ether's Bane

A brilliant episode. Pinkie at her absolute best.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Well, to the dismay of most of the show's fans... they altered the Derpy scene from The Last Roundup.

The new episode, which was put on iTunes, does not call Derpy "Derpy", and she has a changed voice and uncrossed eyes.

Here is the scene if you would like to see.


----------



## DarkAura

I kind of like Derpy's new voice. Her other voice sounded more boyish. Her new voice is pretty cute. :3


----------



## The Omskivar

Why would they not call her Derpy?  It just sounds weird now.  "Now, careful!" but drawn out to cover the space it would take to say the name.

Mixed feelings about the voice.  It doesn't _sound_ like Derpy.  I agree with DarkAura, the old voice was far too boyish, but this is a little too sane.


----------



## H-land

I don't _mind_ the new voice, and while I'm not happy that they took away where they called her "Derpy", what _really_ bothers me is that you can really tell where they've edited the sound. It's the decrease in quality that's driving me bonkers.
My initial reaction, at least, was a little like this image, though.


----------



## Flareth

DarkAura said:


> I kind of like Derpy's new voice. Her other voice sounded more boyish. Her new voice is pretty cute. :3



Yeah, I like her voice here too. Yeah, the edit job was horrible though.

But one of the animators said that Derpy will appear in the future with her signature expression sometimes, so everypony (not you guys) should just cool their jets.

I just feel really sorry for Hasbro and people because of raging Bronies.


----------



## CJBlazer

Aww man there was no new episode this week. Darn it.

Unless that was the edited versin of Roundup.

*_^


----------



## Noctowl

The voice is much better. But they should keep calling her Derpy. Derpy is best name.


----------



## CJBlazer

My school is having a Brony Party today that I shall certainly join.

I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Dinru

Derpy said:


> The voice is much better. But they should keep calling her Derpy. Derpy is best name.


A lot of people find the word "derp" to be extremely offensive, which is probably why they changed it.


----------



## Frostagin

HEY PONIES I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN FOREVER WHATCHA TALKING ABOUT

*reads*
Oh. Um. Well. Derpy is a good name, and I doubt ponies will warm up to her new name for a while. But, if it isn't changed back, they will eventually accept it.

Assuming this is the same principle as revealed Pokèmon names, of course.


----------



## Totodile

So after this episode it seems to me that Fluttershy has a serious problem. 



Spoiler



Namely with how easily she goes back into Fluttercruel mode. She doesn't seem to have taken very many lessons from Iron Will (it could have easily been just _one_), and yet she goes very rapidly from just standing up for herself to basically telling Rarity and Pinkie Pie that their purposes in life are worthless. Which could mean that she has a lot of anger issues bubbling just under the surface, and she's basically a ticking time bomb. The worst part is that this psychotic episode isn't a one-time thing, considering how easily she snapped during the Gala. Luckily she's figured out how to be assertive and not aggressive, which might help to blow off a bit of steam. That doesn't mean it's not scary, though.



But either way I'm glad that the brief break in episodes is over.


----------



## Adriane

I don't really have much to say besides *BEST EPISODE EVER*.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Fluttershy said:
			
		

> [The] two most frivolous ponies in Ponyville are trying to tell new Fluttershy how to live her life when they are throwing their own lives away on pointless pursuits that* nopony else gives a flying feather* about!


Lost my shit there.

Great, great episode.


----------



## spaekle

YOU LAUGH AT ME

*I WRATH AT YOU*

Best episode indeed.


----------



## Noctowl

Very good episode. ^^ Its about time we had a Fluttershy one.


----------



## PK

YOU APOLOGIZE

*I PENALIZE*


----------



## DarkAura

MAYBES

*ARE FOR BABIES*


Great episode. I love this Fluttershy episode. Also, Derpy appeared in the audience at Iron Will's presentation, and she had her regular Derpy eyes again! :D


----------



## Totodile

Well this episode wasn't quite as unpredictable as I hoped, but it's still fun watching Twilight's OCD-ness come up.

More importantly though, 



Spoiler



Cerberus is guarding Tartarus. Where apparently all the evil beings are being held. Which means that _Hell is now canon._


----------



## Murkrow

I really liked today's episode. Not my overall favourite, but it's up there. Some really funny moments, like Pinkie Pie questioning where the plant pot that fell on Twilight's head came from.

And speaking of time-travelling ponies, this arrived yesterday. It's a tad big (wish I'd got it in small rather than medium now) but still! Fun fun.


----------



## Flora

Fluttershy making Cerberus act like a puppy and Fortune-Teller!Pinkie Pie were just great


----------



## Monoking

I only saw the second 15 minutes, (Believe it or not, I was watching Yu-Gi-Oh) but I enjoyed it. It's always funny when Twilight freaks herself out.


----------



## Zhorken

Spoiler: Dragon Quest



In today's episode Spike discovers he's an otherkin.

ALSO WHY DIDN'T THEY JUST GO TO THE PRINCESS?  I mean she had to have gotten his egg _somewhere_.  They could've just had her be like "nope, just kinda... found him" and then gone on with the episode!

Also Fluttershy saying no 

And... second-hand embarrassment everywhere.


----------



## Totodile

I was under the impression that the letter that Spike burped up had something to do with Celestia's answer to where he came from. Obviously there's no way to know for sure since it got incinerated by that one dragon, but it seems like a fair possibility.

But Crackle is definitely best dragon.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Totodile said:


> I was under the impression that the letter that Spike burped up had something to do with Celestia's answer to where he came from. Obviously there's no way to know for sure since it got incinerated by that one dragon, but it seems like a fair possibility.


I was thinking exactly the same.

Now, for a brief jaunt off-topic.

How do you rank each of the episode writers?

My rankings:

1. M.A. Larson (Best: Cutie Mark Chronicles)
2. Amy Keating Rogers (Best: The Last Roundup)
3. Cindy Morrow (Best: Griffon the Brush-off)
4. Merriwether Williams (Best: Putting Your Hoof Down)
5. Meghan McCarthy (Best: Lesson Zero)
6. Charlotte Fullerton (Best: Suited for Success)

I didn't include Faust, Polsky, or Savino because they've written too few episodes to judge them overall, in my opinion.


----------



## Murkrow

Totodile said:


> But Crackle is definitely best dragon.


I used him/her as a character for Akinator to guess not long after the episode aired, and he got it :(


----------



## DarkAura

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I used him/her as a character for Akinator to guess not long after the episode aired, and he got it :(


I did it too and Akinator got Crackle too! 


So...Who's hoping for the "Hurricane Fluttershy" episode?


----------



## CJBlazer

Hmm, sounds interesting.

I am part of a MLP fanclub that meets weekly at my school, so yay for me I guess.


----------



## Ether's Bane

So, about that new episode.

IT WAS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING

The second half of S2 is REALLY delivering the goods.


----------



## Superbird

@S2Ep23 haha Applejack and Big Macintosh role reversal.


----------



## Sypl

Superbird said:


> @S2Ep*23* haha Applejack and Big Macintosh role reversal.


Episode 23?
IT'S ALMOST OVERRRR


----------



## Zhorken

Spoiler: Ponyville Confidential



That espisode was really good, like perfect in every way, except I didn't enjoy it much because I had second-hand embarrassment through the whole thing. :(  Watching the CMC being jerks is harder than it should be.  On some level I don't _want_ them to have to learn about being nice; I just want them to already be perfect angels and keep learning about not being impatient and other things that don't involve them hurting other ponies.  But that's my problem, not the episode's.





Spoiler: Hurricane Fluttershy



The last episode was mostly great too, except the writing felt really awkward and contrived.  Like that one line, something like "I'm sorry Rainbow I just don't have the courage right now!", was totally melodramatic and not believable at all; it sounded like "oh it's fine I already know that I'll be a-okay after a little encouragement from my animal pals."  And it wasn't just that line!  The whole thing came across that way to me, like the ponies were putting on another play like in _Hearth's Warming Eve_ and we just didn't see it framed as a play this time.

But the idea was great, and a lot of the gags were great, and the new background ponies looked awesome, and everything.  It's just the dialogue needed serious editing imo.



EDIT: 





Effercon said:


> How do you rank each of the episode writers?


I tried, but I can't.  I can't even pick a favourite, because every single one of them is all over the map; every single writer has written at least one episode I loved and one I thought wasn't that great.  Like honestly I almost said that M.A. Larson was totally rolling out a perfect streak this season, but then I noticed he wrote _Secret of My Excess_.  Whoops.


----------



## Zero Moment

I believe that I've read near every page of this thread, and I noticed that there is one thing that this club seems to lack that many others have: namely, fic recs.

I have many of them, but I'll just leave one here for the time being: Background Pony


----------



## Ether's Bane

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I believe that I've read near every page of this thread, and I noticed that there is one thing that this club seems to lack that many others have: namely, fic recs.
> 
> I have many of them, but I'll just leave one here for the time being: Background Pony


Amazing. Just... amazing.

I'll leave two of my own recommendations:

This Platinum Crown (still in progress, but already it's great)

Final Dream of a Filly


----------



## DarkAura

I've read Final Dream of a Filly! It's uch a great ending that Scootaloo chose her personal heaven to be "living" with Rainbow Dash.

I'll just say three words; My _Little_ _Dashie_


----------



## Zero Moment

Please note, if you will, that Background Pony bears the "incomplete" tag.

Also:
Memory Pending (Complete, soon to have a sequel!)
Anthropology (WIP, reely fuckin amazing)
My Little Alicorn (WIP)


----------



## DarkAura

I loved today's episode!  It wasn't just a cliched cartoon mystery; It actually had some clues and with culprits that you wouldn't think that they've done it. Although with one of the culprits "Disappearing", it was obvious who one of them were.

Hasn't anyone noticed that Milda looks awfully similar to Matilda, the mule from "A Friend In Deed"?


----------



## Murkrow

I guess it was Rainbow who disappeared, and did think the shutters closing was magic, but didn't think of Rarity and assumed it was Twilight. When she was going to say who disappeared when the conductor was there, I expected that one to be Applejack. Was she even on the train? I don't remember seeing her beyond the beginning.


----------



## Butterfree

Awesome episode, possibly my second favorite after Dog and Pony Show. Pinkie's imaginary versions of what happened were priceless, and the references and the gags and the rather adorable final solution. Also, it was a good moral. Twilight's sciencey thinking got to solve the mystery, but Pinkie also learned from it and could solve the second mystery by herself rather than just spending the whole episode as the butt monkey. I wonder if they did it specifically to make up for the anti-scientific vibes of "Feeling Pinkie Keen".


----------



## Ether's Bane

Another great episode.

Even though the entire episode was essentially a Sherlock Holmes parody, that's what made it so good.

@DarkAura, regarding MLD: Loved it at first, but to me, I only felt any emotion on the first read - after that, the whole thing leaves me flat. FDoaF, on the other hand, frequently leaves me choked up.

Speaking of which, here's another fanfic that I really loved: Simply Rarity. It's a deep, introspective piece, although this was written before Sisterhooves Social, which has since rendered this story impossible to happen in canon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

DarkAura said:


> I'll just say three words; My _Little_ _Dashie_


This. I love this fanfic. It's so tearjerking yet so heartwarming at the same time.

I highly recommend this to anyone who hasn't already read it.


----------



## PK

FANFIC REQS EH

well i tried my hand at this whole "writing" thing a while back and apparently i'm not half bad at it I guess???

the story's called "Antipdes" gotten really popular but i hate my early chapters and stuff. It was my first bit of creative writing ever, and... I should probably stop before I just turn people off of the story all together. Here's the Equestria Daily link, or here's the fimfiction one if you prefer going straight to that.

Summary: Set in the far future after Celestia and Luna mysteriously vanished and the sun and moon froze in the sky, Antipodes the the story of two ponies thrust out into the harsh new world on an adventure to uncover what happened to the world so long ago.

(also i really dislike mld)


----------



## Zora of Termina

My Little Dashie is /really fucking creepy/ if you actually think about the scenario. Also the real Dash wouldn't have daddy issues like that. Just sayin'.

That said, I don't... actually.... read fanfic. So.


----------



## Butterfree

My Little Dashie didn't really do much for me. It kind of feels like half wish-fulfillment and half the author deciding, "Now I'm going to be heartbreaking." It almost completely ignores the most interesting aspects of its very fantastic premise - would this Rainbow Dash really be meaningfully the same Rainbow Dash when she's had her entire life rewritten? Is it right for Princess Celestia to take her away anyway? Would the other ponies feel right about doing this to her? Didn't they technically murder the original Rainbow Dash? What would life be like having to hide the existence of your adoptive daughter from everyone? - in favor of cute baby Rainbow Dash, fairly generic father/daughter stuff, and then the inevitable forced separation with everyone crying. The premise itself, meanwhile, is really egregiously handwaved - "Oh, we were doing a completely unrelated spell, and it just happened to go wrong in this extremely unusual, particular, rather creepy way that means your friend as you knew her basically died and had to relive her whole life in another universe. And it completely coincidentally also made a cardboard box with 'Please give me a good home' on the side. Moving on!"

All this makes it come off like the premise is just a halfhearted excuse for the cute/father/daughter/forced separation part, which makes it seem pretty, well, forced. Good heartbreaking fiction doesn't set out to be heartbreaking; it sets out to explore a premise that happens to lead to heartbreak. There is too much left unexplored about My Little Dashie's premise to make it feel like it really does that.

Or, to look at it from another angle, every aspect of what it actually does explore could have been done better in a story with a less fantastic premise. The fact he went with this one anyway feels suspiciously like he just wanted to write about a brony getting to be Rainbow Dash's dad. The fact it was Rainbow Dash and not, say, some random alien was pretty much completely incidental to the storyline, but made the premise fifteen times more contrived.


----------



## Tailsy

Also it's called 'My Little Dashie' which is just the world's stupidest title, let's face it.


----------



## Espeon

So, what did everypony think of the season finale? :o

I myself would have to say that it were a V to I Cadence. ;)


----------



## H-land

The ending wasn't _exactly_ what I wanted. (pt 1 spoilers)

And I'm not the biggest fan of the songs from Part 1 or the end of Part 2, but the villain song they do (and reprise) is pretty amazing. I kind of remember getting distracted by the lyrics on the first go of the villain song, but the instrumental portion was... beyond words.

All in all, liked the episodes.


----------



## Zero Moment

It was amazing

Even though parents nearly foiled my plans of watching the last ~10 minutes, I succeeded in the end
Mostly


----------



## Scohui

I want a Twi-minigun.

This was the best finale ever! This season has to end more often.


----------



## Murkrow

The ending felt a bit anticlimatic but that's probably because they needed to fit it in the 20 (40!) minutes more than anything.

I'm also wondering about Cadence's magic. Her special talent seems to be love related, but I don't really want it to be "make people love each other" since that would just be weird, especially since Hearts and Hooves day was all about how much of a bad idea that is. So I'm going with her talent is bringing out the feelings of love that are already there, just not showing.


----------



## Zero Moment

Rasrap Smurf said:


> The ending felt a bit anticlimatic but that's probably because they needed to fit it in the 20 (40!) minutes more than anything.
> 
> I'm also wondering about Cadence's magic. Her special talent seems to be love related, but I don't really want it to be "make people love each other" since that would just be weird, especially since Hearts and Hooves day was all about how much of a bad idea that is. So I'm going with her talent is bringing out the feelings of love that are already there, just not showing.


----------



## Sypl

The only way this episode could be made better would be  More Luna. At the end, she just asked if she missed anything. CANTERLOT WAS UNDER ATTACK. I would've liked it if she had fought off some Changelings so that the mane 6 could get to the EoH.


----------



## Zora of Termina

FGHFTUJGHJHGKJGFGFDDFDGFDFGGGGGDDFGFD

THAT FINALE
*ALL OF MY FEELS
ALL OF MY EMOTIONS HOLY SHIT
*


----------



## Zero Moment

Vinyl Scratch's eyes are red. /canon

Also there's apparently Rainbow Dash kissing Fluttershy in Part 2 at 12:03? Dunno, can't really confirm/deny because I only saw that part in 480p.


----------



## Zora of Termina

http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/3489/flutterdashiscanonbitch.png
(better quality when I can get it)

Puts an end to both Fluttermac and Appledash, so I'm happy.


----------



## Flareth

Zora of Termina said:


> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/3489/flutterdashiscanonbitch.png
> (better quality when I can get it)
> 
> Puts an end to both Fluttermac and Appledash, so I'm happy.


When I first saw that part I was like "wait did Rainbow just kiss Fluttershy".

I'm more of a PinkieDash person though but this is fine too.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

VILLAIN SONG!
PARTY CANNON!
DJ-PON3!
EVIL CREATURES!
FLUTTERDASH!
WOODEN TOASTER!
SONIC RAINBOOM!

What a great way to end a season.


----------



## Zero Moment

PenguinAndFriends said:


> VILLAIN SONG!
> PARTY CANNON!
> DJ-PON3!
> EVIL CREATURES!
> FLUTTERDASH!
> WOODEN TOASTER!
> SONIC RAINBOOM!
> 
> What a great way to end a season.





> PARTY CANNON!
> DJ-PON3!
> EVIL CREATURES!
> FLUTTERDASH!
> WOODEN TOASTER!
> SONIC RAINBOOM!





> EVIL CREATURES!
> FLUTTERDASH!
> WOODEN TOASTER!





> WOODEN TOASTER!


Eh?


----------



## Zhorken

Hi I haven't seen it yet and I keep absentmindedly clicking this thread and getting snippets of spoilers!  Can you all please remember your spoiler tags? :(  Well those of you who aren't already anyway.


----------



## Ether's Bane

You forgot one thing:



PenguinAndFriends said:


> VILLAIN SONG!
> PARTY CANNON!
> DJ-PON3!
> EVIL CREATURES!
> FLUTTERDASH!
> WOODEN TOASTER!
> SONIC RAINBOOM!
> *LYRA SPEAKING!*
> 
> What a great way to end a season.


GREATEST. EPISODE(S). EVER.

Nothing has even come CLOSE to how good this is.

The changelings were awesome, Vinyl is back, amazing villain song, _Flutterdash is canon, Lyra spoke,_ just...

OH MY GOD, GREATEST GODDAMN EPISODE OF MLP, NO, OF ANY CARTOON I'VE EVER SEEN


----------



## Noctowl

It was ok. A bit predictable but there you go. 

Yay Flutterdash how did I miss that!?


----------



## Monoking

anjdbbadjdbajddajdbjad

Stuff happened. I liked it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Eh?


WoodenToaster, or Glaze, or whatever, is pony musician type guy who's pony OC guy appeared (well, not exactly, but similar enough there is no way it was a coincidence).


----------



## Aletheia

I couldn't care less which tired mane six pairing is now canon, but the fact that two female characters kissed on a children's show makes me so happy oh my gosh

Also now we can tease those awful Fluttermac shippers :D


----------



## H-land

PenguinAndFriends said:


> WoodenToaster, or Glaze, or whatever, is pony musician type guy who's pony OC guy appeared (well, not exactly, but similar enough there is no way it was a coincidence).


I did see Sibsy's OC, but could you post a screencap of where you saw WoodenToaster?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

H-land said:


> I did see Sibsy's OC, but could you post a screencap of where you saw WoodenToaster?


Couldn't find one. But they're just in the background in the kitchen Applejack cake scene.


----------



## H-land

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Couldn't find one. But they're just in the background in the kitchen Applejack cake scene.


Oh, so you mean that scene?
I think you saw Apple Fritter, not Wooden Toaster. One of AJ's relatives; got to meet her back in Ticket Master and I'm not sure we saw her again after that until maybe The Last Roundup. Makes a lot more sense in a kitchen than a musician.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ah. They look similar. Oh well. Still a great episode.


----------



## DarkAura

Lyra spoke!
Colgate spoke!
Rainbow's third Sonic Rainboom!
Luna being in the episode!
Love prevailing all!
Rainbow x Tree shipping is canon!
Pinkie sneezes confetti!
New villian (Which is also the first Queen in the show)!
New princess!
Wild Fire!
DJ-PON3!
New songs (Love is in Bloom is my favorite)!

Everything before or after the two parter season finale is rubbish compared to this! :D


----------



## Spatz

Vinyl Scratch's eyes are Magenta it is now cannon.
Luna spoke normally.
Colgate speaks.
Lyra speaks.
Saw derpy in background.
Party Cannon is now a valid form of combat.
etc.
etc.


----------



## Zhorken

Re: the alleged kiss: It looks like... [minor spoilers] a peck on the nose to me?  (Or maybe Fluttershy kissed Dash's teeth by accident?)  Hell, I missed it the first time, and if it wasn't accompanied by a noise like squeaky velcro I'd disregard it entirely.  I'm not sure how this says they're in love or that they can't love anyone else.




Spoiler: episode



Anyway it was okay except the writing was pretty shoddy again.  The Changeling Queen was badass but had no personality beyond "evil", Cadence was cute but had no personality beyond "nice", Shining Armor was... he was, uh, there.  The pacing of the whole thing was lurchy—it wasn't consistently hurried, but way too fast where it _mattered_.  They could've cut out a loooot of the part with faux-Cadence glaring every time nobody but Twilight could see her, for example.  Like, yes: this pony is evil, and Twi's friends have totally forgotten what they learned in _Lesson Zero_; we get it already.  And the fight scene, too, they could've done something way more interesting and plotty than that.

And, again, a toooon of the dialogue felt unnatural like in _Hurricane Fluttershy_.  Like, pony friend forever?  Is that a... joke?  She's calling herself a pony and, surprise, she's a pony?  And the fight scene again, with Twilight saying WE HAVE TO GET TO THE ELEMENTS OF HARMONY like five times.  (Come to think of it did they even do that, or fail to do that, or was that whole thing just silently dropped in favour of letting Shining Armor save the day?)  And then, there, when Shining Armor tries to save the day, and his spell totally fails... and then, just in case we didn't quite get what it was supposed to convey when his horn fizzled out and he slumped forward panting and sweating, he explains that his power is gone and also that he's out of power.  And then there was that conversation that was saturated with the word "love" ten times a sentence.  It could have been cute if it were written better, even if they just shuffled it around to have less of the same damn word, but it totally flopped.  And... well basically pretty much the entire episode; those are just the examples I remember off the top of my head.

Just... holy crap, this episode was a good _idea_ but the whole thing seems like they churned it out as fast as they could.  Which is a shame because it could have been _awesome_ I mean _holy crap Changelings._



EDIT: Also, whoops, I forgot it was technically two episodes.  But you get the point.


----------



## Murkrow

Zhorken said:


> Spoiler: episode
> 
> 
> 
> The Changeling Queen was badass but had no personality beyond "evil", Cadence was cute but had no personality beyond "nice",





Spoiler



Usually when I watch a new episode with a song, I think to myself how the new song is nowhere near as good as any of the previous ones, then a week later once it's not stuck in my head any more, I accept that they're pretty good.

But I don't see myself warming to the song the changeling queen sang just because of those reasons. I mean did she _really_ need to sing about how little she cares for Shining Armor or her dress and all that? It just screamed "I'm the villain in case that wasn't obvious enough!"



I write too many negative things about the show and not enough good things :(


----------



## Zhorken

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when I watch a new episode with a song, I think to myself how the new song is nowhere near as good as any of the previous ones, then a week later once it's not stuck in my head any more, I accept that they're pretty good.
> 
> But I don't see myself warming to the song the changeling queen sang just because of those reasons. I mean did she _really_ need to sing about how little she cares for Shining Armor or her dress and all that? It just screamed "I'm the villain in case that wasn't obvious enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> I write too many negative things about the show and not enough good things :(


I dunno!  I thought the song was okay.  It made her unabashed evilness interesting for a bit anyway.  The show's had much better songs though...  I'm trying to listen to this one on its own and it's just not working.  The BBBFF song's not bad, but nothing will ever match the sheer unadulterated adorable of Pinkie's smile song. 

ALSO YES I feel like that too but I wouldn't complain if I weren't honestly disappointed, and I couldn't be disappointed if the show weren't honestly good enough to make me anticipate something better!


----------



## CJBlazer

I loved the new episode.

It was filled with action-somewhat. I love Twilight's brother. I hope to see more of Shiny Armor in the future. He is the best male yet.


----------



## Butterfree

I guess I just... don't really expect this show to have believable dialogue or multidimensional characterization or complex morality. I don't even mean that in the sneering low-expectations sense; I just don't think it's that kind of show. It's a silly cartoon about ponies where each episode ends with a letter to Princess Celestia explaining the lesson the main characters learned. It wants to be humourous, it wants to be zany fun, it wants to be lighthearted and warm-fuzzy-inducing and wacky hijinks and slightly exaggerated characters playing off each other, and it does that well, but it doesn't really want to be complex or nuanced and it doesn't really occur to me to judge it on those qualities. I mean, they're valid complaints just the same, but I don't really find them affecting my opinion of an episode.

So I for my parts thought the finale was pretty up there. (Much better than The Best Night Ever, for one, which I've always found decidedly mediocre.) There was humour, there was zany epicness, I actually liked the changeling queen's evilness as a sort of change of pace from the typically low stakes and little tension of the plots in the show, and This Night Aria is clearly the best song in the whole show so far by about three miles and I don't care what you think. >:(

(Seriously, I've found all the songs really forgettable except Winter Wrap-Up which is catchy in an annoying way and to some extent the Flim-Flam brothers' song, but I liked This Night Aria immediately and it only got better on repeated listens. The melody is haunting and beautiful and I really like how the crazy glorious evil comes across in the changeling queen's voice and so on and so on.)


----------



## PK

I find myself once again having to agree with everything Butterfree said without adding anything substantial. This Night Aria is best song.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Now that season 2's over, here are my end-of-season "awards". (You can do this too, if you want.)

Best Episode: A Canterlot Wedding, Part 2
Best Quote: " I can't believe that the two most frivolous ponies in Ponyville are trying to tell new Fluttershy how to live her life when they are throwing their own lives away on pointless pursuits that nopony else gives a flying feather about!" - Fluttershy
Best Scene: Shining Armor and Princess Cadence defeating Queen Chrysalis
Best Full-Length Song: Smile, Smile, Smile
Best Mini-Song: The Heart Carol
Best Shoutout/Reference: The Big Lebowski reference in Cutie Pox

And just because I can:

Worst Episode: The Mysterious Mare Do Well


----------



## Zero Moment

This Day Aria is a pretty fantastic song..... But I can't help but like Love Is In Bloom better.


----------



## bulbasaur




----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

WOO THIS IS INCREDIBLE NE-

Wait, 'Every Pony? What song is that? Becoming Popular? This Day Aria should've totally been nominated.


----------



## DarkAura

I think it's "The Pony Every Pony Should Know" that Rarity sang in Sweet and Elite.

Best Episode: A Canterlot Wedding Part 2

Best Quote: "Dear Princess Celestia, I wanted to share my thoughts with you. [clears throat] I didn't learn anythin'! Ha! I was right all along! If you take your time to do things the right way, your work will speak for itself. Sure I could tell you I learned something about how my friends are always there to help me, and I can count on them no matter what, but truth is, I knew that already too." -- Applejack (No, not friendship report. This is just the best quote, which happens to be a friendship report)

Best Scene: Shining Armor and Princess Cadence defeating Queen Chrysalis

Best Full-Length Song: Smile Smile Smile

Best Mini-Song: Love is in Bloom

Best Shoutout/Reference: Chocolate Rain


Best Error: The Earth pony becoming a Unicorn in "Sweet and Elite" during the song.

Best Pony Who's Personality Has Grown During the Season: Applejack

Worst Episode: Dragon Quest

Best Pet: Winona and Tank

Best CMC: Scootaloo

Best Villian/Antagonist: Discord

Best Princess: Cadence

Best Friendship Report: Dear Princess Celestia, It's a tad easier to be proud when you come in first than it is when you finish further back. But there's no reason to hide when you don't do as well as you'd hoped. You can't run away from your problems. Better to run to your friends and family.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

That's Becoming Popular. And now I shall copy-paste your big ol' list of best things, and change it to fit my needs, because I am incredibly lazy.

Best Episode: A Canterlot Wedding Part 2/It's About Time/Hurricane Fluttershy/Hearth's Warming Eve/Hearts and Hooves Day (I am so indecisive) 

Best Quote: "Dear Princess Celestia, I wanted to share my thoughts with you. [clears throat] I didn't learn anythin'! Ha! I was right all along! If you take your time to do things the right way, your work will speak for itself. Sure I could tell you I learned something about how my friends are always there to help me, and I can count on them no matter what, but truth is, I knew that already too." -- Applejack 

Best Scene: Mean Fluttershy telling Rarity and Pinkie Pie off, locking herself inside, and standing up to Iron Will 

Best Full-Length Song: This Day Aria

Best Mini-Song: Love is in Bloom

Worst Episode: Dragon Quest

Best Pet: Tank/Peewee

Best CMC: Sweetie Belle

Best Villain/Antagonist: Chrysalis

Best Princess: Luna

Best Minor Character: Iron Will


----------



## DarkAura

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Best Minor Character: Iron Will


YOU APOLOGIZE

*I PENALIZE*


*Ahem* 

Best Background Character: Derpy, Lyra, Colgate, and Bon Bon


----------



## Flareth

Best Episode: Return Of Harmony, Canterlot Wedding, and many more.
Best Quote: Do I really have to choose?
Best Scene: Do I REALLY have to choose?
Best Full-Length Song: This Day Aria
Best Mini-Song: Pinkie's Welcome Song
Best Shoutout/Reference: Discord being basically Q
Best Villain: Discord

As another question, what do you guys hope for in Season 3?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Scootaloo episode. DJ PON-3 speaking. Return of Trixie. That's basically it.


----------



## Ether's Bane

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Scootaloo episode. DJ PON-3 speaking. Return of Trixie. That's basically it.


All the above, plus:

Return of Gilda
Octavia speaking
Hinting (or better yet, proving - hey, they had Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash kissing) that Lyra and Bon-Bon are an item

And I think I'll post my full list.

Best Episode: A Canterlot Wedding, Part 2
Best Quote: " I can't believe that the two most frivolous ponies in Ponyville are trying to tell new Fluttershy how to live her life when they are throwing their own lives away on pointless pursuits that nopony else gives a flying feather about!" - Fluttershy
Best Scene: Shining Armor and Princess Cadence defeating Queen Chrysalis
Best Full-Length Song: Smile, Smile, Smile
Best Mini-Song: The Heart Carol
Best Shoutout/Reference: The Big Lebowski reference in Cutie Pox
Worst Episode: The Mysterious Mare Do Well
Best Pet: Opalescence
Best CMC: Apple Bloom
Best Villain/Antagonist: Discord
Best Princess: Luna
Best Friendship Report: "Dear Princess Celestia, we're writin' to you today because today we all learned somethin' about friendship. We learned that you should take your friends' worries seriously. Even if you don't think that she has anything to worry about. And that you shouldn't let your worries turn a small problem... ...into an enormously huge entire-town-in-total-chaos Princess-has-to-come-and-save-the-day problem!" - Applejack, Fluttershy, Rainbow Dash, Rarity, and Pinkie Pie (I don't count the one from SSCS6K; otherwise, it would've been that)
Best Minor Character: Iron Will
Best Background Character: ...really? You haven't figured out who I'd choose for this by now?



DarkAura said:


> Worst Episode: Dragon Quest





PenguinAndFriends said:


> Worst Episode: Dragon Quest


Just wondering - why Dragon Quest?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Effercon said:


> Just wondering - why Dragon Quest?


I just felt it was a really big wasted opportunity. I was hoping for this really big explanation on dragons and how they fit in with Equestria's history, how they and their society works, and where Spike came from. None of these were answered, and all we got was an episode about a little kid hanging with a bad crowd, which isn't exactly a new and exciting idea for an episode of a kid's show. At least Crackle and Peewee were cool.


----------



## RainbowKiwiAbsol

I love My Little Pony. I've seen every episode, too! I love and tolerate like a true Pegasister, and my favorite of the Mane 6 is Rarity. :D


----------



## Monoking

Derp I don't follow too closely I pro'bly have seasons mixed up and junk lemme just try to be active

Best Quote:  *MAYBES*
*ARE FOR BABIES* 


Best Mini-Song: 'A pony everyone should know," er, whatever that song Rarity sung was called.
Best Scene: Granny Smith pulling a Marty McFly when Flim/Flam called her "chicken"
Worst Episode: The Mysterious Mare Do Well
Best Pet: AJ's puppy
Best CMC: Apple Bloom
Best Minor Char (Who will pro'bly get more episodes, but who knows): Cheriliee
Best Villain/Antagonist: Discord
Best Princess: Luna
Best Friendship Report: "Dear Princess Celestia... I didn't learn nothin'!" - Applejack
Best Minor Character: Iron Will
Best Background Character: Thor


----------



## Ether's Bane

Gonna bump this thread to present to you guys a fanfic...

...that will give you an alicorn-sized dose of D'AWWWWWWW

(I originally had "king-sized", but changed it to be even more fitting. :P)


----------



## Zero Moment

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Gonna bump this thread to present to you guys a fanfic...
> 
> ...that will give you an alicorn-sized dose of D'AWWWWWWW
> 
> (I originally had "king-sized", but changed it to be even more fitting. :P)


It seems that I've contracted a case of D'AWWWWWWibetes.
Feels good man.


----------



## Palamon

Is it too late to join this club?

Rarity is the best pony.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Yuki's Sword said:


> Is it too late to join this club?


No, go right ahead.

Also, some exciting news from here on the other side of the planet (compared to most of you, anyway).

After 21 months of waiting (well, actually 17 months because that's how long I've been a fan for)...

MLP:FiM IS FINALLY AIRING IN MALAYSIA. S1E1 AIRS ON SATURDAY.

And yeah, I know I've already watched all of the first two seasons via the Internet, but now I finally get to watch it the way it's supposed to be watched:

ON TELEVISION :D

My reaction to finding this out


----------



## bulbasaur

Is it a dub or the original?


----------



## Ether's Bane

I don't know.


----------



## Zero Moment

So apparently Friendship is Witchcraft updated. Anyone else looking forward to it?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Remember this?



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Also, some exciting news from here on the other side of the planet (compared to most of you, anyway).
> 
> After 21 months of waiting (well, actually 17 months because that's how long I've been a fan for)...
> 
> MLP:FiM IS FINALLY AIRING IN MALAYSIA. S1E1 AIRS ON SATURDAY.
> 
> And yeah, I know I've already watched all of the first two seasons via the Internet, but now I finally get to watch it the way it's supposed to be watched:
> 
> ON TELEVISION :D
> 
> My reaction to finding this out


Here are my notes on how it went down. 



			
				me said:
			
		

> - YES! It's the original version, not a dub!
> - Is it just me, or does the theme song sound higher-pitched on TV?
> - YEAH LYRA
> - One of the benefits of having seen this before: noticing the figure in the hourglass.
> - The Apple Bloom sadface: still an iconic MLP image.
> - Little did they [the animators] realize what they had unleashed on the world [this was in regards to Derpy]
> - [when Twilight said "All the ponies in this town are crazy!"] I can't tell if Lesson Zero was made as a nod to this line...
> - Still love the epic CMC foreshadowing.
> - Dear Princess Celestia, watching MLP on TV is far better than watching in on the Internet. Can I say it's "20% cooler"?


TL;DR: Watching MLP on TV >>>>>>>> Watching MLP on the Internet.

Massive brohoofs to the guys at NTV7 for making it happen.


----------



## Murkrow

Lyra Heartstrings said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the theme song sound higher-pitched on TV?


It depends what TV format you use, but if it seems like it then it probably is. I know it's sped up in the UK because of that.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Season 3 info?

Yes, Season 3 info.


----------



## Zero Moment

If only I had youtube......


But that is some amazing info


----------



## hyphen

*claps*
yay


----------



## Ether's Bane

Some great stuff there, but I've got a strange feeling that the upcoming "Fluttershy becomes a dragon" episode will be Season 3's Feeling Pinkie Keen or MMDW.


----------



## bulbasaur

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Season 3 info?
> 
> Yes, Season 3 info.


"The square root of 546 is 23.36664289109
She is correct!"
Ugh the first time I listened to the song I tried to say the number along with Twilight but couldn't get past 23.36 :(


----------



## Murkrow

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Some great stuff there, but I've got a strange feeling that the upcoming "Fluttershy becomes a dragon" episode will be Season 3's Feeling Pinkie Keen or MMDW.


So an episode that isn't all that bad but a little bit of hate encourages more hate and leads everyone to make a bigger deal about it than is necessary?


----------



## Fire_Rising

Count me in even though im not a male i love my little pony and we shouldnt be embaressed to like it when were lets say 15 (which i am ) we should just be us its our life after all my fave charactor is Rainbow Dash because she is soo cool i admire her sportiness and awesomeness.


----------



## Murkrow

Got playing the Sims 2, decided to make some custom things.


----------



## Monoking

Photo Finish said:


> Got playing the Sims 2, decided to make some custom things.


At first I thought you posted on the wrong thread or something.

And then I saw your username. Yeah.


That's cool, though. ;)


----------



## CJBlazer

Hey eveerypony. I returned and I was losing my broniness (Reason:L According to my Cable Company, MLP is catorgorized under preschool shows, like Dora).

Yet, good news. I regained my love for Ponies.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

I shall join! and continue my work on turning everyone into metalheads I mean, hrm, here, check this out: MLP meets metal (seriously though, if you like Lotr, Loz, Skyrim, basically "nerdy" or fantasy stuff, and metal, this guy is for you) 

Anyway...umm, favourite ponies include Fluttershy and Pinkie pie aaaand I consider myself a passive brony, meaning that I watch the show and related videos but that's it.
*poof*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> I shall join! and continue my work on turning everyone into metalheads I mean, hrm, here, check this out: MLP meets metal (seriously though, if you like Lotr, Loz, Skyrim, basically "nerdy" or fantasy stuff, and metal, this guy is for you)
> 
> Anyway...umm, favourite ponies include Fluttershy and Pinkie pie aaaand I consider myself a passive brony, meaning that I watch the show and related videos but that's it.
> *poof*


MLP and metal you say? Have I got the video for you.


----------



## Meowth

Twist is the best pony.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*is still a sobbing wreck, having just read this amazing sadfic*


----------



## Zero Moment

Pretty cool oneshot I found.


----------



## DarkAura

This is the best fanfic you will ever read.

Read it, and just to make it clear to everyone: Twilight is a cat.


----------



## Zero Moment

Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> This is the best fanfic you will ever read.
> 
> Read it, and just to make it clear to everyone: Twilight is a cat.


Ah, I remember when that was featured.
Pretty cool story.


----------



## Ven

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but a story people have to read is Fallout Equestria. It is an amazing story with pretty in depth characters that will not make you want to stop reading.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ven said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but a story people have to read is Fallout Equestria. It is an amazing story with pretty in depth characters that will not make you want to stop reading.


Isn't it also, like, eight-hundred chapters long?


----------



## Adriane

I tried reading Fallout: Equestria and had to quit after a chapter and a half.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Sable keeps trying to get me to read it. I just can't focus on a fic that long, I'm sorry.
Also, I dislike grimdarky stuff like that.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zora of Termina said:


> Sable keeps trying to get me to read it. I just can't focus on a fic that long, I'm sorry.
> Also, I dislike grimdarky stuff like that.


In that case, you might enjoy this one. It's a one-shot that's full of d'awwwwwww.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Already read that one.

re: alternate terms for brony (from the grr thread): I actually really hate the term 'ponyhead'! It just kinda makes me think of either some weird cult or that scene from I can't remember what movie (Preeeeetty sure it's The Godfather) where the dude wakes up with a horse's head in his bed. Not exactly the prettiest images.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zora of Termina said:


> re: alternate terms for brony (from the grr thread): I actually really hate the term 'ponyhead'! It just kinda makes me think of either some weird cult or that scene from I can't remember what movie (Preeeeetty sure it's The Godfather) where the dude wakes up with a horse's head in his bed. Not exactly the prettiest images.


...

Anyway, here's another reason why the fandom needs to nix "brony".

Remember, the original term was "/b/rony" (and there was also "/co/lt") when the MLP fandom was still only in 4chan. When the fandom expanded beyond 4chan, it should have canned "brony". It was only used because "colt" obviously wouldn't work, hence "brony" being the de facto choice. Still, as long as the term "brony" is used, the fandom will still be associated with 4chan, and I don't think we want that.

In any case, I've just had a terrific idea for a better term. I guess you can only apply it to the online community rather than those who only watch it on TV, but how about "e-quine"?


----------



## Zero Moment

Anyone here listen to brony podcasts? Just discovered Bronyville, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## PK

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway, here's another reason why the fandom needs to nix "brony".
> 
> Remember, the original term was "/b/rony" (and there was also "/co/lt") when the MLP fandom was still only in 4chan. When the fandom expanded beyond 4chan, it should have canned "brony". It was only used because "colt" obviously wouldn't work, hence "brony" being the de facto choice. Still, as long as the term "brony" is used, the fandom will still be associated with 4chan, and I don't think we want that.
> 
> In any case, I've just had a terrific idea for a better term. I guess you can only apply it to the online community rather than those who only watch it on TV, but how about "e-quine"?


That's... not true. Brony came from /co/ and just happens to start with B, nobody ever used "/co/lt". I dunno where you heard _that._


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zero Moment said:


> Anyone here listen to brony podcasts? Just discovered Bronyville, it's pretty awesome.


Nah, not really a podcast fan in general.



PK said:


> That's... not true. Brony came from /co/ and just happens to start with B, nobody ever used "/co/lt". I dunno where you heard _that._


...

Wow, I feel like a moron now...

(I could've sworn that my explanation was the real thing, but apparently, it isn't...)


----------



## Espeon

I dislike the term 'brony', if purely because it just makes me think of some guy who lives off of monster energy drink, ruling his bedroom from a throne made of cheese puffs. :')

Heavily stereotyped, I realise, but I don't really want to have that tag floating around my head, either.


----------



## Momo(th)

Espeon said:


> I dislike the term 'brony', if purely because it just makes me think of some guy who lives off of monster energy drink, ruling his bedroom from a throne made of cheese puffs. :')
> 
> Heavily stereotyped, I realise, but I don't really want to have that tag floating around my head, either.


I feel the exact same way.

Also, I plan on finishing my pony fanfiction soon.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Espeon said:


> I dislike the term 'brony', if purely because it just makes me think of some guy who lives off of monster energy drink, ruling his bedroom from a throne made of cheese puffs. :')
> 
> Heavily stereotyped, I realise, but I don't really want to have that tag floating around my head, either.





Rubicante said:


> I feel the exact same way.
> 
> Also, I plan on finishing my pony fanfiction soon.


Well, if such is the case...



			
				Lyra Heartstrings said:
			
		

> In any case, I've just had a terrific idea for a better term. I guess you can only apply it to the online community rather than those who only watch it on TV, but how about "e-quine"?


----------



## Espeon

Personally, I don't see the need for having a tag or label just to name the community. I'd rather just exist as a fan of the show and leave it at that.


----------



## Kamara

I am a pony fan too. Brony, in my opinion, reminds me of a boy fan of the show, but often times, I get called a Brony and I am a girl.

It is really annoying. I just want to be called a Pony Fan.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie

I like the term 'pegasister' for female fans, I insist people call me as that instead of a brony because even if 'brony' is considered gender-neutral, I like being called by gender specific terms due to being trans.

Before realising that I was trans though, I didn't have any problems with 'brony', and I seriously doubt that term would ever get changed at this point when it has been so ingrained into everyone's mind and when most people don't seem to have a problem with it at all.


----------



## Adriane

Rainbow Dashie said:


> I like the term 'pegasister' for female fans, I insist people call me as that instead of a brony because even if 'brony' is considered gender-neutral, I like being called by gender specific terms due to being trans.
> 
> Before realising that I was trans though, I didn't have any problems with 'brony', and I seriously doubt that term would ever get changed at this point when it has been so ingrained into everyone's mind and when most people don't seem to have a problem with it at all.


I don't like being called 'brony' not because of its implied gender (which isn't necessarily true, see also many fraternities) but more because the brony community is _really and utterly awful_ (to the point where I specifically want to be disassociated from it).


----------



## Murkrow

Diminished Third said:


> I don't like being called 'brony' not because of its implied gender (which isn't necessarily true, see also many fraternities) but more because the brony community is _really and utterly awful_ (to the point where I specifically want to be disassociated from it).


I'm sorry that I'm complaining _again_ but what do you even mean when you say "brony community"?
Do you mean everyone who identifies as one? Just the people who talk on forums? The people who contribute with art and music and stuff? The people who comment on youtube/eqd/deviantart?

I've seen people on other forums make the same kind of complaint but it turns out they either mean people who enjoy/make the kinds of fan content they don't, or they point at things like "the pizza hut video" as if that's some indication that most 'bronies' are like that.





Zero Moment said:


> Anyone here listen to brony podcasts? Just discovered Bronyville, it's pretty awesome.


I used to listen to bronyville a lot. I haven't recently though. Maybe because I missed one or two episodes and catching up would take too long. Then I miss even more and don't want to catch up even more.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie

Diminished Third said:


> I don't like being called 'brony' not because of its implied gender (which isn't necessarily true, see also many fraternities) but more because the brony community is _really and utterly awful_ (to the point where I specifically want to be disassociated from it).


Well that is a bit of a harsh generalization. Sure, like with any other fandoms, the bigger the fandom is, all the more really obnoxious and/or creepy, loud members within it who give all members a bad reputation, but there are still many good subcommunities to be found if someone digs deep enough.


----------



## Adriane

Rainbow Dashie said:


> Well that is a bit of a harsh generalization.


And a completely valid one, I assure you. 



> Sure, like with any other fandoms, the bigger the fandom is, all the more really obnoxious and/or creepy, loud members within it who give all members a bad reputation, but there are still many good subcommunities to be found if someone digs deep enough.


Yeah, I searched for _weeks_ and found _one_ community that actually strived for a safe space environment. I have been through numerous forums and IRC channels. The brony community originated in 4chan, which is red flag #1. Equestria Daily, the community's largest hub, is a cesspool. Ditto dA, but that can be said of dA in general. Sub-communities need not necessarily adhere to "brony community".

The problem with the brony community in particular it is routinely touted by members and media as a progressive bastion, of which it is certainly not. Patriarchy, sexism, queerphobia abound. "Men watching My Little Pony" is the headline for "Girls' show better for girls than typical girls' show".


----------



## Ether's Bane

Diminished Third said:


> Yeah, I searched for _weeks_ and found _one_ community that actually strived for a safe space environment.


Its name?



> The brony community originated in 4chan, which is red flag #1. Equestria Daily, the community's largest hub, is a cesspool.


1) THANK YOU. This is EXACTLY what I've been trying to get across.
2) Nowhere near as bad as Ponychan or /co/, though. (I am an ex-Ponychanner and ex-/co/ regular visitor, so I ought to know.)

By no means is it the only stupid Internet community out there, though - I won't name the others, but you should know what I'm talking about. (PM me if you don't know but want to.)

By the way, I actually coined the term "e-quine", if you like. (Yeah, it'll never catch on. :P)

Now for another (!) side topic which will push this thread in a more positive direction.

The age-old MLP fan discussion question: S1 or S2?

I prefer S2 - four of my five favourite episodes come from it (Canterlot Wedding, Putting Your Hoof Down, SSCS6K, Cutie Mark Chronicles [S1, and should've been the season finale in my opinion], Lesson Zero), and there were some instances of really ballsy (in a good way) writing that weren't there in S1. It even has fewer episodes that I dislike (Fall Weather Friends and Feeling Pinkie Keen in S1, Mare Do Well in S2).


----------



## Murkrow

S1. Mainly because it used brighter colours for its backgrounds, and I like brighter colours.


----------



## Adriane

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Its name?


feminist_mlp on LJ. Sidenote: I really can't stand LJ.



> 1) THANK YOU. This is EXACTLY what I've been trying to get across.
> 2) Nowhere near as bad as Ponychan or /co/, though. (I am an ex-Ponychanner and ex-/co/ regular visitor, so I ought to know.)


I'm aware; I've frequented both. EQD is still terrible. 



> The age-old MLP fan discussion question: S1 or S2?


I really have no idea. S2 had more standout awesome episodes compared to S1, but also some actually _bad_ episodes (Baby Cakes, Secret of My Excess, Canterlot Wedding), whereas I at least somewhat liked every S1 episode. I could've decisively said S2 for sure if it weren't for the letdown that was the S2 finale.


----------



## Ether's Bane

[ redacted by request ]
I think D3 was referring to sites and forums specifically made for MLP discussion, not enclaves of MLP fans within non-MLP websites (such as us in this thread).

By the way, I used to be a part of Metal Bronies back when I was on Last.fm (I don't go anymore because my laptop died, and Last.fm died with it - I should still be listed there, though).



> Best episodeswise, S1 had The Cutie Mark Chronicles, Sonic Rainboom, Fall Weather Friends, Winter Wrap Up, The Best Night Ever, Suited For Success, Bridle Gossip, Green Isn't Your Colour and Party Of One.
> 
> S2 had The Last Round-Up, A Friend In Deed, May The Best Pet Win, the first Discord ep, the first Canterlot Wedding ep, Lesson Zero, Sisterhooves Social, Sweet and Elite, and MMMystery On The Friendship Express.


While we're on this topic, I'll post my best and worst of each season.

S1:

Hot:
Cutie Mark Chronicles
Griffon the Brush-off
Sonic Rainboom
Suited for Success
Party of One
Green Isn't Your Colour

Not:
Feeling Pinkie Keen
Fall Weather Friends
Owl's Well That Ends Well

S2:

Hot:
Canterlot Wedding, Part 2
Putting Your Hoof Down
SSCS6K
Lesson Zero
Hurricane Fluttershy
Sisterhooves Social
Hearth's Warming Eve

Not:
MMDW
Luna Eclipsed

By the way, a question for Rainbow Dashie and Diminished Third:

What's with the dislike for Secret of My Excess and Canterlot Wedding? (Especially CW - it received a tremendous response, not just at the "big" MLP sites, but here and across the [non-MLP] Internet as well.)


----------



## Adriane

Pretty much everyone in #tcod agreed Canterlot Wedding was terrible. It was a bad mix of "what?", odd pacing, and deux ex machina. Too many characters/concepts "out of nowhere", The songs (apart from the aria) were disappointing, too. Best Night Ever wasn't _thrilling_, but it managed to be a better finale in half the time.

Also, yes, Spike/Rarity shipping is terrible. Also, also: am I seriously the only one who likes MMDW :(


----------



## Kamara

Hey. I love MLP. My fav character would be RD.

(randomly pops out of nowhere, I know)

I never knew this forum had such a club.


----------



## Murkrow

I didn't dislike a Canterlot Wedding, but I don't like it nearly as much as everyone else seems to. I don't particularly get what's so great about it, but it was enjoyable. Also the aria was the bit I liked least about it :(

I liked MMDW! It really annoys me when people act as if it's an objective fact that Merriwether Williams is a bad writer. MMDW and Hearth's Warming Eve were some of my favourite episodes of season 2. Putting your Hoof Down wasn't great, but I did like it.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Rainbow Dashie said:


> Different people have different tastes (which is a good thing; it'd be a boring world if everyone was the exact same person!), I just didn't like Secret Of My Excess at all apart from a few stuff like the Wonderbolts getting trapped, perhaps my dislike for Spike/Rarity shipping has to do a lot with it too, but it was just a boring ep overall regardless, though I did not predict that ending so eh.


I can see why you'd hold that opinion. I actually don't care for shipping at all unless it's Flutterdash/Lyrabon/Vinyltavia.



> The only really good thing about Canterlot Wedding part 2 was the two songs, otherwise the action scenes were boring and inconsistent with the quality of the first part. After an amazing part one I expected a much, much better climax in part two. (same thing happened with the Discord eps) It's a problem with a lot of films too where the bar is set too high in their first half only to lead to an anti-climatic second half.





Diminished Third said:


> Pretty much everyone in #tcod agreed Canterlot Wedding was terrible. It was a bad mix of "what?", odd pacing, and deux ex machina. Too many characters/concepts "out of nowhere", The songs (apart from the aria) were disappointing, too. Best Night Ever wasn't _thrilling_, but it managed to be a better finale in half the time.


Well, that's actually quite a surprise, considering that the forumgoers seemed to love it. (I don't go to #tcod.) Interesting how one episode can divide a website in such a way.

(By the way, who's on #tcod?)



> Also, also: am I seriously the only one who likes MMDW :(





Photo Finish said:


> I liked MMDW! It really annoys me when people act as if it's an objective fact that Merriwether Williams is a bad writer.


Yeah, you guys _are_ the only ones. :P But seriously, I don't think Merriwether is a bad writer - in fact, I had two of her episodes (Putting Your Hoof Down and Hearth's Warming Eve) among my favourites list. Larson is best writer, though. :)

But really, I feel the same way about Hurricane Fluttershy. It didn't seem to get much love from TCoD, which is disappointing, because I thought it was an excellent episode.


----------



## Zora of Termina

> Vinyltavia.


This is a terrible ship. At least with the other two they've _met_. These two may never have seen each other in their _lives_. And also, I get major straight vibes from Octavia.


----------



## Murkrow

I may have mentioned this before, but Putting Your Hoof Down strikes me as the same kind of episode Spongebob got a lot of in later seasons. The impression I get from Iron will reminds me a lot of the one-time characters from those seasons of Spongebob. I can't put my finger on what separates him from the other one timers from MLP but there's something.

What I find curiouser is that these are the same kinds of episodes I _don't_ like in Spongebob and why I don't like the newer ones. And yet Merriwether Williams was one of the best writers for that show and I can't think of an episode she wrote that I don't like.
So I just find it odd that that episode reminds me of the kind of writing she isn't known for in my head.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Yeah, it's me (again).

First off:



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> AKR is best writer, though. :)


I actually meant "Larson" but accidentally put "AKR". XD

Now that that's out of the way:

I may be a little biased, but...

...there are no words to describe the sheer amount of WIN in this one.


----------



## Zero Moment

Whelp, time for fic recs.

Austraeoh
Wayward Courier
Directive: Grow
Oh To Be Old Again
Blue Angel
Why Am I Pinkie Pie?!
When A Pony Calls


And also this cool pic I found!


----------



## Momo(th)

Zero Moment said:


> Whelp, time for fic recs.
> 
> Austraeoh
> Wayward Courier
> Directive: Grow
> Oh To Be Old Again
> Blue Angel
> Why Am I Pinkie Pie?!
> When A Pony Calls
> 
> 
> And also this cool pic I found!


I'm sorry, but my mind is still a little scared from Pattycakes to read some pony fanfiction right now.


----------



## Momo(th)

Nobody said:


> I'm sorry, but my mind is still a little scared from Pattycakes to read some pony fanfiction right now.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie

I was just linked to two transsexual-related pony fics that are supposedly very good; I didn't have time yet to start reading them myself but eh figured I'd post them in advance anyway for anyone who is interested: Dash's Secret and Her Life In a Pan.


----------



## Zero Moment

Fallout Equestria: Pink Eyes

If you haven't read it yet, I strongly suggest you do. Every word is worth it.

I cried manly, manly tears at the end.


----------



## Momo(th)

So  the Season 3 premiere is about the Crystal Kingdom.

Toys always spoil


----------



## Zero Moment

Nobody said:


> So  the Season 3 premiere is about the Crystal Kingdom.
> 
> Toys always spoil


Toys? Where've you been? SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS


----------



## Momo(th)

Zero Moment said:


> Toys? Where've you been? SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS


The Crystal Fashion Style Princess Cadance & Shining Armor box reveals that she and her husband "share a big responsibility! They lead the Crystal Empire together!" a month beforehand


----------



## Zero Moment

Season 3 has an official release date, also spoilers


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zero Moment said:


> Season 3 has an official release date, also spoilers


Awesome. :)

Not long to go now...


----------



## Ether's Bane

First off:

ALL

THE

FEELS

Secondly:

S3E3 title and synopsis confirmed.

Let me be the first to say that they missed an opportunity for a glorious pun - the title should've, in my opinion, been "Pinkie Pies Are Squared".


----------



## Jason-Kun

That would have been a horrible pun.


----------



## Zero Moment

Eight minute Crystal Empire teaser


----------



## Ether's Bane

(Spoilers coming in this post - look away if you don't want any)

I hate to be a negative Nellie...

...(no, this is not another fandom rant)

...but based on the episode descriptions, I'm actually less than excited about S3. Other than the obligatory two-parter (and two-parters always deliver the goods, at least for me), the synopses presented have been... less than great.

(Note: Opinions coming)

Too Many Pinkie Pies: “Overwhelmed with having to choose just one friend to spend time with, Pinkie Pie uses a magic mirror to clone herself.”

Sounds incredibly generic and insipid - oh well, at least it isn't a bodyswap episode.

One Bad Apple: "The Cutie Mark Crusaders are crushed when Apple Bloom’s cousin, Babs Seed, rejects their invitation to become a fellow Crusader and instead becomes a bully determined to make their lives miserable."

And this sounds like a CMC remake of Griffon the Brush-off. I love that episode, but the creativity here is very low indeed.

Magic Duel: "When Trixie returns to Ponyville, she defeats Twilight and banishes her from town."

Do I even need to say why this is uncreative?


----------



## Zero Moment

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> (Spoilers coming in this post - look away if you don't want any)
> 
> I hate to be a negative Nellie...
> 
> ...(no, this is not another fandom rant)
> 
> ...but based on the episode descriptions, I'm actually less than excited about S3. Other than the obligatory two-parter (and two-parters always deliver the goods, at least for me), the synopses presented have been... less than great.
> 
> (Note: Opinions coming)
> 
> Too Many Pinkie Pies: “Overwhelmed with having to choose just one friend to spend time with, Pinkie Pie uses a magic mirror to clone herself.”
> 
> Sounds incredibly generic and insipid - oh well, at least it isn't a bodyswap episode.
> 
> One Bad Apple: "The Cutie Mark Crusaders are crushed when Apple Bloom’s cousin, Babs Seed, rejects their invitation to become a fellow Crusader and instead becomes a bully determined to make their lives miserable."
> 
> And this sounds like a CMC remake of Griffon the Brush-off. I love that episode, but the creativity here is very low indeed.
> 
> Magic Duel: "When Trixie returns to Ponyville, she defeats Twilight and banishes her from town."
> 
> Do I even need to say why this is uncreative?


You accidentally some of the spoiler tag. I fixed that for you.


----------



## Ether's Bane

So, what did you guys think of the season 3 premiere?


----------



## Zero Moment

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> So, what did you guys think of the season 3 premiere?


It was awesome, though King Sombra was bland.


----------



## Momo(th)

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> So, what did you guys think of the season 3 premiere?


I enjoyed it, as it gave me a few number of ideas for my fanfiction.

Also, poor Spike


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> So, what did you guys think of the season 3 premiere?


I loved how Twilight vs Walking ended up being basically canon. Also, Rarity was awesome the entire episode.

On the negative side, King Sombra was a pretty bad villain, compared to the likes of Discord and Chrysalis.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zero Moment said:


> It was awesome, though King Sombra was bland.





PenguinAndFriends said:


> Also, Rarity was awesome the entire episode.
> 
> On the negative side, King Sombra was a pretty bad villain, compared to the likes of Discord and Chrysalis.


Fully agreed with all of the above.

I also loved the graphics during the "transitional phase" every time the Crystal Ponies went from their cursed form to their true form.

Also, when Twilight fell down all those stairs, was anyone else reminded of Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff?


----------



## Adriane

<H-land> Arright. Well, then. Pacing awful, flow kinda bad, songs felt gratuitous, Sombra's design is abominable and characterization subpar at best. Overall message and general scenes were mostly all right, though.

H-land pretty much summed up my feelings.

Also Fluttershy was so terribly disappointingly boring :(


----------



## Butterfree

The songs felt really pointless in this episode - like they were just like "Okay, we have to have songs in the season opener". And yeah, King Sombra was fairly boring - didn't do much of anything, really.

My favorite part was actually the design of the jousting helmets.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I actually _hated_ the songs.



Chalumeau said:


> Also Fluttershy was so terribly disappointingly boring :(


But Rarity more than made up for it. :)

Overall, I give the episode a 7.5/10.

And as I said before, I'm more worried for the quality of future episodes - somehow, I think this might be the season in which MLP:FiM jumps the shark. D:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The resolution felt very rushed, and the the songs were highly forgettable. The villain was terribly disappointing. He didn't speak one full sentence in the entire episode. Unfortunately, King Sombra was more of a plot device than an actual character.

On the positive side, the episode was very good visually, and the Mane Six were great in it as always, especially Rarity and Pinkie Pie.

It didn't quite meet my expectations, but it wasn't a terrible episode either.


----------



## Adriane

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> But Rarity more than made up for it. :)





Vehement Mustelid said:


> the Mane Six were great in it as always, especially Rarity and Pinkie Pie.


I actually found Fluttershy, Rarity, and Pinkie to be the weakest half. Pinkie's even more annoying and Rarity felt really inorganic. I liked Applejack, at least.

I am really not digging the prospect of a S3 with McCarthy at the writer's helm (considering peers and I found the S2 closer bad, as well).


----------



## Ether's Bane

Chalumeau said:


> I actually found Fluttershy, Rarity, and Pinkie to be the weakest half. Pinkie's even more annoying and Rarity felt really inorganic. I liked Applejack, at least.
> 
> I am really not digging the prospect of a S3 with McCarthy at the writer's helm (considering peers and I found the S2 closer bad, as well).


Once again, we will have to agree to disagree. (Have we ever agreed on anything MLP-related other than "~90% of the fandom is comprised of morons"? :P) I'm just worried about the originality and creativity of the coming episodes - there doesn't seem to be much of it.

By the way, since you dislike McCarthy, who's your favourite writer? (Also, what are your favourite episodes [not necessarily by the writer you chose]?)


----------



## Murkrow

Spoiler: Spoilers but not that much



The episode was okay. The villain and the songs weren't great but the story as a whole was entertaining.

I do wonder whether the Crystal Empire is a part of Equestria? I mean the princesses seem to have power over it but why is it its own empire then? Perhaps the empire was just what it was called when Sombra was in charge.






Lyra Heartstrings said:


> (Have we ever agreed on anything MLP-related other than "~90% of the fandom is comprised of morons"? :P)


Look, I know I go on and on and _on_ about this, but I've not seen a single shred of evidence to suggest that who you're complaining about is 90% of the fandom rather than the loud minority.
Someone said something like "trust me, it's true" or something to that affect a few pages back. ...okay? How do you know?
And the complaining how bad EqD (or, in fact, <insert site name here>) is. People say how bad it is but what exactly? The authors? The comments? The type of news it posts? Everything? It's always so vague when people complain about these things.

And I'm not even convinced everyone is complaining about the same things. The complaints about those who insist upon associating the fandom with males with usage of 'bro' and such make sense, but then the next person complains about certain pony sites which I've to be honest not seen much of such attitudes.

Now don't get me wrong; I'm not fond of the fandom in general either. In fact my enjoyment of the show has diminished significantly because of it, to the point where I almost decided to not watch season 3 at all.
But I would not go so far as to claim that the _majority_ are the kind of people I dislike about it.

This next bit may be my own worries and insecurities here and so will probably be full of fallacies that don't work even if I'm right. But I get a serious vibe of people ignoring these complaints of mine because they associate such complaints with those made by these hated people in the fandom, therefore I'm not to be taken seriously by default.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Photo Finish said:


> Look, I know I go on and on and _on_ about this, but I've not seen a single shred of evidence to suggest that who you're complaining about is 90% of the fandom rather than the loud minority.
> Someone said something like "trust me, it's true" or something to that affect a few pages back. ...okay? How do you know?
> And the complaining how bad EqD (or, in fact, <insert site name here>) is. People say how bad it is but what exactly? The authors? The comments? The type of news it posts? Everything? It's always so vague when people complain about these things.
> 
> And I'm not even convinced everyone is complaining about the same things. The complaints about those who insist upon associating the fandom with males with usage of 'bro' and such make sense, but then the next person complains about certain pony sites which I've to be honest not seen much of such attitudes.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong; I'm not fond of the fandom in general either. In fact my enjoyment of the show has diminished significantly because of it, to the point where I almost decided to not watch season 3 at all.
> But I would not go so far as to claim that the _majority_ are the kind of people I dislike about it.
> 
> This next bit may be my own worries and insecurities here and so will probably be full of fallacies that don't work even if I'm right. But I get a serious vibe of people ignoring these complaints of mine because they associate such complaints with those made by these hated people in the fandom, therefore I'm not to be taken seriously by default.


I'll PM you with a response - I think it's best if we take it there. (Let's not derail this, okay?)

Also, I'm making a ratings list on Tumblr for each MLP:FiM episode to date. I'll post it here when it's done.


----------



## Momo(th)

I just took a MLP personality quiz my friend just recommended to me

I am completely unsurprised at the results.


----------



## Murkrow

Spoiler: Too many Pinkie Pies



The moral at the end of the episode was only really directly related to the dilemma that faced Pinkie right at the beginning. Not that using the cloning pond thing wasn't a good way to teach the lesson, but it did feel a bit like most of the episode was dragged out a bit.

Quite a few things in the episode would be quite scary if it weren't just a cartoon. Like why was the book Twilight got the spell out of hidden in a secret compartment?
...because in the wrong hands it could probably be used on people who haven't been duplicated D:

Also I wonder how many times Andrea Libman had to record the word 'fun'.


----------



## Ether's Bane

For me, the highlights of this episode were the finger scene (yeah, I'm biased because *pokes username*, but whatever), the orange running gag, the epic burn on past generations (even if you like past generations, you have to admit that it was brilliantly done), and the various scenes of all those Pinkies ruining everything.

Negatives, however, included the fact that, as PF said, it took a little too long for the episode to really get going. Also, I found the plot line a little generic.

Still, a very solid episode that definitely exceeded my expectations.

Final Rating: 8/10

(Yeah, I think I'll do this every week now.)


----------



## Murkrow

Spoiler: Spoiler for One Bad Apple



If I found out someone who used to bully me only did it because they didn't want to be bullied themselves, I sure wouldn't automatically forgive them. They're still not a nice person.

Anyway did any of the main six speak in this episode except for Applejack and the couple of lines from Pinkie Pie? I don't recall any of them saying anything.


----------



## Ether's Bane

@PF: No, they didn't.

Anyway, ratings time!

Highlights included Babs Seed - one of my favourite one-off characters, right up there with Iron Will and Gilda. For whatever reason, I also found Sweetie Belle's being the voice of reason really cute.

Negatives included Pinkie Pie. Her scene came across as unnecessary, hackneyed, and not funny at all, and the puns were awful. Also, although the message of the episode is an important one, it felt like it was laid on a little too thickly. All in all, not Cindy Morrow's best work.

Final Rating: 6/10


----------



## Ether's Bane

GODDAMN

HOW EPIC WAS THAT

FORGET THE PROS AND CONS

LARSON HAS DONE IT AGAIN

Final Rating: 10/10


----------



## Momo(th)

Was a pretty kick-ass episode all-around; it's definitely my favorite episode so far in S3.

Also, did anyone else catch the Star Wars shout-out?


----------



## Scootaloo

Spoiler: My thoughts/Magic Duel spoilers



I'm sorry, but this episode was pointless. I really didn't see much development for it, especially Trixie. It was basically *boom here's trixie, twilight go learn stuff and trick her out of the amulet* the amulet bothered me too. i wish it was called something other than Alicorn Amulet. Why? Because it made me think that whoever wore it would become an alicorn and if that were true i would have thrown something out the window. Maybe my hate for this episode was because of my hatred for Trixie, Snips and Snails? I dunno. But Zecora was in this episode, that's a plus. I just feel that this episode was rushed and probably wouldn't exist if not for some people who like trixie (coughcoughEquestriaDaily?coughcough). If they are gonna bring back old plot device characters, then they should bring back Gilda, Flim and Flam, and yes, even Babs Seed (whom is the best of the characters i listed). And that's what i thought of this episode. (6/10).



Highlights~Zecora showed up, Trixie's return could possibly mean that the developers might bring back one-time-appearance characters, Twilight beating Trixie through mindgames of sorts

Things I hated about it~Trixie, Snips and Snails, Really the whole plot, the Alicorn Amulet

Now, Saturday needs to appear quicker because Scootaloo is finally getting her own episode and hopefully it will be better than freaking Magic Duel.

So far, this season is disappointing me. I only like Too Many Pinkie Pies and One Bad Apple right now.


----------



## Adriane

Absolutely not a 10/10, but probably the most _exciting_ S3 episode yet. Still, it was entirely a fanservice episode that would've worked better in an arc. 



Spoiler



The Alicorn Amulet thing came out of nowhere, and what store would just _have_ it sitting around (and _why_).



7.2/10


----------



## Ether's Bane

My complete episode ratings for every episode in S1 and S2.

By the way, I seem to love fifth episodes - I now have a 10, 9, and 10 respectively for each season's fifth episode.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Spoiler: My thoughts



I was quite happy with the glorious amounts of fan service in this episode. We got Trixie, and Zecora. Owlowiscious made a cameo, as did a parasprite. Pinkie managed to play the tuba without a mouth. Also, Saddle Arabia is now canon. 

The plot seemed a tad rushed but still a great episode, maybe 8/10


----------



## Murkrow

Does anyone have a link to the latest episode? I haven't been internetting for about a week so I've missed all the links.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Photo Finish said:


> Does anyone have a link to the latest episode? I haven't been internetting for about a week so I've missed all the links.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=xehdCaAiEsQ


----------



## Scootaloo

so i just watched Sleepless in Ponyville
my favourite episode, probably


----------



## Murkrow

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=xehdCaAiEsQ


Thanks. Wow that really was quite a good episode. Definitely my favourite from season 3 so far.



Spoiler: Magic Duel



I'm a sucker for continuity so I really liked the references to parasprites and moustaches and stuff.

I really how Twilight went to Zecora after she was banished. It might seem obvious thing to do, but seeing how she didn't have access to the library it would have been silly if she hadn't.

And usually when there's a problem, her friends go straight to her for help, and she then looks through the library. I like how this time they went to the library to find a solution themselves.

As for why that shop would have the alicorn amulet (I didn't really have a problem with it as there's usually some sort of plot device), maybe it was in the Knockturn Alley of the pony world.

I didn't think the plot was rushed. In fact I think it was exactly the right pace. A lot of episodes I didn't particularly like in season 2 were really slow moving, and looking back at season 1 it surprised me how much they did in the 20 minutes.

As for Trixie being there, I was pretty eh about it, but at the end when she did the whole puff of smoke escape thing again at the end, I realised I didn't really mind. Fanservice isn't inherently bad, and this episode is good enough to stand up on its own, in my opinion.






Spoiler: Sleepless in Ponyville



Pretty fun episode overall. I really do like the interactions between the pairs of sisters, especially Rarity and Sweetie Belle.
I don't have all that much to say. It was a pretty solid episode.

I do wonder if Luna's tendency to appear in dreams is where the name Nightmare Moon came from, but then she'd have had to have been doing it before she was banished. Maybe that's why they started nightmare night, without someone there to help them out in their nightmares they had to teach themselves to cope with fear!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Has anyone watched the latest episode yet?

I'm running low on time right now, so I'll edit this post later with my review of Sleepless in Ponyville.

Also, this is the thousandth reply.

EDIT:

Sleepless in Ponyville review:

Highlights included Luna's return (though I think it was Dream!Luna and not the real Luna), the ending, and the fact that we finally have a Scootaloo episode.

Negatives included the pacing of the first half of the episode - I thought it was a little too slow.

Overall, though, a solid debut by Corey Powell.

Final Rating: 7/10


----------



## Scootaloo

Latest episode (Wonderbolt Academy) was actually really good and interesting! Although, Spitfire's voice was kinda meh
anyway, i liked how they had characters from Hurricane Fluttershy in it, too ^^ and Lightning Dust had a really interesting character/character development, and i wouldn't be mad if they brought her back in another episode.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Today's episode was rather good! My only issue is that we still didn't get to meet the Apple siblings' parents!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Jason-Kun said:


> Today's episode was rather good! My only issue is that we still didn't get to meet the Apple siblings' parents!


Actually, we did - many people's headcanons are now all but confirmed.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Well that is depressing.


----------



## Zero Moment




----------



## Scootaloo

Zero Moment said:


>


did you draw that? it looks great!


----------



## Zero Moment

Scootaloo said:


> did you draw that? it looks great!


Ha, I wish.


----------



## Murkrow

I need to catch up, I'm three episodes behind :(


----------



## Ether's Bane

Photo Finish said:


> I need to catch up, I'm three episodes behind :(


Wonderbolt Academy
Apple Family Reunion
Spike at Your Service (I haven't watched this either - I only looked for the link)


----------



## Murkrow

Thanks! Now I don't need to keep the eqd posts that link to them unread on google reader intending to get around to them eventually :P


----------



## Butterfree

Am I the only person who finds baby ponies really creepy-looking? That Applejack will give me nightmares. She wants to eat my soul. ;_;

(They're adorable once they're the Cutie Mark Crusaders' age, though.)



Spoiler: Spike at Your Service



Rainbow Dash writes Mary-Sue fanfiction, hahahaha. She would. And Rarity would be very unimpressed. This episode had very fun character interactions; I think it's somewhere in my top ten favorites.

I can't properly put into words why Rarity is so my favorite pony but she is.


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat

Butterfree said:


> I can't properly put into words why Rarity is so my favorite pony but she is.[/spoiler]


AMEN TO THAT, SISTA


----------



## Murkrow

All caught up because my DS is out of batteries and I have nothing else to keep me occupied at 2 in the morning.



Spoiler: Wonderbolt Academy



Liked this episode. I knew pretty early what the moral was going to be but it kept me guessing on what way around it was going to be. Was it Rainbow Dash or her partner whose name I can't remember who needed the lesson learning? Who would explain it to them, and what would the consequences be? Gripping stuff!

Did we see what the care package looked like before muscley pony caught it, because I didn't and had no idea what it was until the end when Pinkie Pie had it.





Spoiler: Apple Family Reunion



I really like Granny Smith. The more we see or her when she was younger, the more I like her. I just wish they'd do more with her when she's old other than having her doing old people things like having a bad hip and false teeth. This episode was pretty good with that though.

I still think there's a trend towards humanlike poses being more common. There was a lot of sitting down like a human would on a chair in this episode.

The Wilhelm scream caught me off guard, so it made me laugh. I saw the Hobbit the other week and I expected it what with it being all of the lotr films.

Oh, and right at the beginning, I cant hear past AJ's accent, did she say gesundheit or gesundhoof? Maybe I'm overly anticipating really bad puns. :P





Spoiler: Spike at Your Service



Impressive animation on the timber wolves. The way they were drawn wasn't that consistent with anything else in the show but I still liked it. I thought Spike would have defeated them with fire breath though, since this episode shows pretty clearly that they're actually made of wood!



EDIT:


> Am I the only person who finds baby ponies really creepy-looking?


No, you're not.


----------



## Momo(th)

Butterfree said:


> I can't properly put into words why Rarity is so my favorite pony but she is.


Is it her theatrical proses? Or maybe her rather hammy actions?


Also, (MAJOR)  Discord's back


----------



## Ether's Bane

I thought Spike at Your Service was a poor episode. Frankly, it felt insipid, uninspired, and hackneyed to me. 

Final Rating: 4/10


----------



## Adriane

While it certainly was not the most interesting premise of all time, a lot of the character interactions really helped make up for it. I found the fake timberwolf scene quite funny.


----------



## DarkAura

Nobody said:


> Also, (MAJOR)  Discord's back


Yup. I'm quite excited for this upcoming episode, as it revolves around Fluttershy and Discord.


----------



## Autumn

so i /finally/ got around to finishing watching all the episodes

i still don't know whether rainbow dash, fluttershy or applejack is my favorite pony, i love them all for different reasons


----------



## Zero Moment

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> so i /finally/ got around to finishing watching all the episodes
> 
> i still don't know whether rainbow dash, fluttershy or applejack is my favorite pony, i love them all for different reasons


Answer: It's Pinkie.


----------



## Ether's Bane

DarkAura said:


> Yup. I'm quite excited for this upcoming episode, as it revolves around Fluttershy and Discord.


Me too!

I'm hoping that it's written by Larson or Rogers, by the way.

Also, this is fairly interesting.


----------



## Murkrow

So my local comicbook store has some of the MLP comic in stock. I didn't see what issue it was since it was only from a distance but Applejack features quite prominently on the front. The only cover I could find like that is an issue 1 cover so I assume it's that.

Has anyone here read it, if so is it any good?


Also while looking for the different covers I noticed the covers for the second issue looks like it was drawn by cartoonlion. I can't find a site that lists who drew what covers but if that is the case I'm not sure I'd get it because I wouldn't be comfortable getting one that has a cover drawn by someone who does r34. From what I can tell that _isn't_ the case but I just want to make sure.


Most pony sites surprisingly are quite unhelpful while scouring them for information.



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Also, this is fairly interesting.


Scorpio looks pretty cool.


----------



## Adriane

Photo Finish said:


> So my local comicbook store has some of the MLP comic in stock. I didn't see what issue it was since it was only from a distance but Applejack features quite prominently on the front. The only cover I could find like that is an issue 1 cover so I assume it's that.
> 
> Has anyone here read it, if so is it any good?


I own a digital copy (i.e., it has all of the covers, as far as I know) and it's actually quite a fun read. The art is amusing and well-done, and there's something of an emphasis on action. The writer has the fanbase in mind. 

My only complaint is that it felt short, but I am told this is an average length for western comics (which I am not really acquainted with).


----------



## Murkrow

Chalumeau said:


> I own a digital copy (i.e., it has all of the covers, as far as I know) and it's actually quite a fun read. The art is amusing and well-done, and there's something of an emphasis on action. The writer has the fanbase in mind.


I might check it out then, though I checked again and the one the shop near me was selling the second issue which I wouldn't want to get without a guarantee that I could get the first sometime.

EDIT:





This is why I don't like iTunes :|



> but I am told this is an average length for western comics


From the few that I own I believe that that is the case. :(


----------



## Adriane

Photo Finish said:


> I might check it out then, though I checked again and the one the shop near me was selling the second issue which I wouldn't want to get without a guarantee that I could get the first sometime.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't like iTunes :|
> 
> 
> 
> From the few that I own I believe that that is the case. :(


Try this website if you want it digitally. It's still DRM'd, afaik, but you're free to view it on basically any device. I don't shop Apple at all.


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm all caught up.  I can't wait for the return of Discord, easily my favorite villain (who else?) and just all around a great character.  Also Fluttershy having the episode's focus, since last time the two interacted I found it pretty hilarious.

Spike is now my least favorite character, though I noticed that my appreciation for a character sometimes drops when the episode revolves around them.  Pinkie sunk to second or third after an episode of hers, but recently she's gone back up to favorite, very closely followed by Rarity.  Spike...just everything his does is so exaggerated, it's off-putting.


----------



## Noctowl

*has just watched latest episode*
Well, I ship Discord and Fluttershy now.


----------



## Momo(th)

I really liked the episode. Discord is as hilarious as ever, and had me laughing the entire time. Although his redemption moment did feel a bit rushed, and he was pretty easily forgiven, for you know, mind raping everyone and placed Equestria under chaos more than once.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Okay, this definitely makes up for everything.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Nobody said:


> I really liked the episode. Discord is as hilarious as ever, and had me laughing the entire time. Although his redemption moment did feel a bit rushed, and he was pretty easily forgiven, for you know, mind raping everyone and placed Equestria under chaos more than once.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Still, despite the rushed ending, it was still a superb episode.

By the way:



			
				Meghan McCarthy said:
			
		

> [John de Lancie] delivers a line in this weeks (sic) episode so perfectly that it may cause the Internet to explode.


What do you think was that line?



Noctowl said:


> *has just watched latest episode*
> Well, I ship Discord and Fluttershy now.


Almost did, but I decided that I still prefer Flutterdash. :)


----------



## Zero Moment

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Almost did, but I decided that I still prefer Flutterdash. :)


I prefer FlutterPie, myself.


----------



## Autumn

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> What do you think was that line?


perhaps "Well played, Fluttershy."?


----------



## Scootaloo

Pretty good episode, but I felt like it went by way too fast. 
Episode continuity FTW.


----------



## DarkAura

I've never actually hated an MLP episode quite like this. Maybe it's just me, but if they're going to actually reform Discord, they could've done it in a better way.

Also, during the dinner party, Fluttershy called Rainbow Dash "Dashie". Pattycakes, anyone?


----------



## Ether's Bane

DarkAura said:


> I've never actually hated an MLP episode quite like this. Maybe it's just me, but if they're going to actually reform Discord, they could've done it in a better way.


I've felt that way about MMDW and Pinkie Keen ([sarcasm]wow, what a shock[/sarcasm]).



> Also, during the dinner party, Fluttershy called Rainbow Dash "Dashie". Pattycakes, anyone?


no

*no*

*no*

don't go there

Also, some amazing news!


----------



## Murkrow

Just saw the latest two episodes. 



Spoiler: Keep Calm and Flutter on



The Discord one did seem to have a bit of a rushed ending. I can see Discord being upset about losing his only friend if it was shows that having a friend was actually benefiting him.
Maybe they could have had him saying something like "Why do I need you as a friend, I'm omnipotent I can make my own!" and then Fluttershy pointing out that any friends he makes won't be 'real' since it couldn't be as satisfying as having actually made friends.





Spoiler: The other one with Spike in it which I can't remember the name of and am too lazy to look it up



Not really much to say about this one. I like how they used the CMC. Also the pictures at the beginning had that phoenix in them but he didn't actually appear in the episode? Though I didn't pay that much attention to the establishing scene so maybe the pictures told the story of how he grew up and left home or something (and again, I'm too lazy to check)







Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I've felt that way about MMDW and Pinkie Keen ([sarcasm]wow, what a shock[/sarcasm]).


I've already said I do like MMDW, but to all those saying that the lesson in Pinkie Keen is a really bad one, it's _clearly_ just trying to teach kids about Gödel's Incompleteness Theorem.


> there will always be statements ... that are true, but that are unprovable


Sound familiar? :P


----------



## Ether's Bane

I honestly have very little desire to watch the latest episode because, like Omskivar, I don't like Spike at all. Also, the only Spike-centric episode which I didn't mind was Secret of My Excess (*ducks*) - I disliked all the others.


----------



## Ether's Bane

What do you guys think of the upcoming Alicorn Twilight?


----------



## DarkAura

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> What do you guys think of the upcoming Alicorn Twilight?


I thought the episode was about  Twilighht messing up a spell and causing the mane six's cutie marks to be switch around...?


----------



## Ether's Bane

DarkAura said:


> I thought the episode was about  Twilighht messing up a spell and causing the mane six's cutie marks to be switch around...?


Actually, according to Equestria Daily:



			
				Sethisto said:
			
		

> Season finale extended synopsis:
> "My Little Pony Friendship is Magic" follows the studious young unicorn Twilight Sparkle and her five pony friends as they teach one another about the most powerful magic of all, the magic of friendship!  In the special coronation episode "Magical Mystery Cure," Twilight Sparkle accidentally casts a spell that switches the Cutie Marks and destinies of all her friends, and the only way she can reverse the spell is by writing her own magic. Little does she know that by achieving this great accomplishment, she will fulfill her destiny and emerge a princess.


----------



## Autumn

TCoD help I need a thing

a friend of my roommate walked in and saw my fluttershy toy and asked why i had a my little pony so my roommate (who's not a brony but her sister is) explained that i'm a brony and after some conversation she (the roommate's friend) decided i should show her an ep sometime and maybe she can become a brony

what's a good starting ep

i started with the pilot but that's because i have trouble starting new things from anywhere but the beginning but the pilot isn't as great as some other eps. but which eps are good first-ep eps


----------



## Mai

I really liked Winter Wrap Up and Bridle Gossip! But, considering how I started with the beginning as well, I'm not sure what exactly would qualify for a good starting episode.


----------



## Momo(th)

Hmm. . .

I would say the first two episodes, because that is when the friendship started.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Cutie Mark Chronicles. So far, I'm 3-for-4 with that episode as an introduction to the series.


----------



## Momo(th)

Season 4 is confirmed, with 26 episodes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Nobody said:


> Season 4 is confirmed, with 26 episodes.


Link, please?


----------



## Momo(th)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Link, please?


Sure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_My_Little_Pony:_Friendship_Is_Magic_episodes



> [20]
> Season 4
> 
> Investment documents for DHX Media's 2012 financial year indicate that they have also been paid to produce a fourth season.[21] Additionally, a credit PDF on Daniel Ingram's website listed him as working on 91 episodes, which when subtracted from 65, means that Season 4 will have 26 episodes


----------



## Murkrow

Spoiler: spoiler for games ponies play



I really like how this episode was set the same time as the last episode. I wonder if this episode had come out first, it would have been a good hook to watch the last one, since from what we see, it doesn't look like Spike had a good time, and I'd've been interested to find out how the CMC ended up there.

While what happened did make sense, she inspector did get an unbiased view of what the Crystal Empire was like, but with all the times she got knocked over and splashed I'd think that she'd still be pretty negative. I mean the unbiasedness is good in that she'd know what kind of experience the tourists who came to watch the games would have, but being knocked over and splashed all the isn't my idea of a good place to visit to see a sporting event.
Though I suppose maybe the crystal ponies were nice to her when she wasn't onscreen? Twilight did say hello to her quite cheerfully to maybe there's that!


----------



## Solstice

I guess I can join this club as of yesterday. :p

So.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Spoiler: Some spoilers for the Season 3 finale



Check out what's just been leaked.



I'm already eager for Saturday night (in my timezone). :D

By the way, I'm going to hedge my bets and say that Twilight's coronation scene will be up there with Twilight's release from Discord's effects in RoH Part  2 and the shooting star scene from Apple Family Reunion as the most emotional scene in MLP:FiM history - hell, I think it will actually surpass those.


----------



## Ether's Bane

So how about that season finale, guys?

I thought it was absolutely brilliant. Tied with Magic Duel as the episode of the season for me, and I got goosebumps during the coronation scene. I loved how the story came full circle like this. In a way, it's a shame there's gonna be a season 4 - this would've been the perfect way to send off the series.


----------



## Autumn

I squee'd so hard. The episode was absolutely glorious.


----------



## Murkrow

Spoiler: spoiler for whatever the title of the episode was



The concept of the episode was pretty good. I guess it was Celestia's plan all along to make Twilight a princess. Also I guess they're called princesses instead of queens in-universe to avoid it being confused with a proper monarchy. Maybe Cadence isn't related to Celestia and Luna after all!
Even though it isn't really a monarchy it's still not clear how the devil it works. Do ponies need to be filled with friendship and love to become a princess? It would explain how Cadence is one, and if so it would probably the best system of government possible in their universe.

The episode itself though, I don't think it was that great. It felt a bit rushed and there was _far_ too much singing. I preferred it when there was one grand scale song every few episodes rather than a few average sounding ones every one or two.
I did like how there were crystal ponies in the crowds in Canterlot.

And yeah, I agree this would have worked better as a series finale rather than a season finale.

Also if I were Twilight I'd've used the elements switching spell a few more time to see how they're swapped around, then use group theory to determine how many times I'd have to do it again before they get back to the starting point, if possible


----------



## Solstice

Grabbing my post on this from another forum. ...Yes, I did write this even though it sounds like I just said I'm ripping it off. Derp.

Okay, let's see... Where to begin.

Well, first off. The plot for this episode was fine. Mane six (five since Twilight's didn't?) get their cutie marks mixed up due to an incomplete spell Twilight recited. It's just fine, except for the fact that not only is the plot in itself poorly executed, it seems like, but the story itself feels... rushed. It'll happen when you try to fit a finale into 22 minutes, though. Usually.

Secondly, it's essentially a musical. Hasbro fit a good 6 songs in there (not including the title sequence or credits), and consider this a feat for 22 minutes. I find this particularly annoying if anything. It didn't really make the episode worse, but it's just annoying to me that they try to pull a stunt like this, when none of the other finales/start of seasons did this. If they did, all of them were a good 44 minutes anyways, allowing them to be spread out more and make it less obnoxious. The songs themselves though? Just fine, no problem with them. They fit right in with the situations, they're just obnoxious with how close they are to each other, time-wise, and whenever someone starts talking to a main character, they basically break out into song.

Now for the biggie. Twilight becoming an alicorn. This is highly debatable by the fan base a whole. Me? I see it as grounds for an interesting story to unfold for Season 4. It's something new, and the only reasons people seem to not like this change is because of how little Twilight currently seems to fit the role of a princess, being a bookworm. There's also the fact that there was a lot of information left out about this (although it is confirmed that season 4 will basically answer most of the standing questions). Also, with what Twilight did to deserve becoming an alicorn this episode? Yes, all of her previous achievements add up and the main factor that made her ready is the fact that she created her own magic. Heck, switching cutie marks is probably something really large too (it gave Rarity the ability to make weather?). But in direct comparison to what she's done before, it just doesn't feel like it would be enough. This probably fits in with how the plot was poorly executed, as I said earlier.

Overall, the episode was fine. Go watch it if you feel like it. Just don't expect the same 'wow' from the previous season finales/start of seasons.


----------



## Butterfree

...so I guess I'm the only one who's thinking this is a strong contender for the show jumping the shark?



Spoiler: the finale



The _whole point_ of the show is these are six friends and they all have different things to bring to the table and different quirks and abilities and personalities whose greatest accomplishments are achieved when they work together! You can't just take one of them and go, oh, actually she gets to be a special snowflake princess and she becomes an alicorn who can do anything and all her friends look at her in adoration because obviously they're not good enough at friendship to be princesses, because. The first half was amusing enough (though the songs felt kind of overcrowded), but the second half just felt like somebody's weird, awful Mary-Sue fanfiction and I spent it hoping desperately that she was going to wake up in her bed and go "Whoa, what a weird-ass dream." The whole Celestia being able to just make people into princesses and give them extra horns/wings is completely out of nowhere, too.

I mean, they _could_ make a decent season four out of it by actually tackling what this development does to their friendship in an interesting way - there's nothing inherently wrong with Twilight being an alicorn princess - but as this episode stands I think it's hands-down the worst episode of the show by a huge margin. You don't take a show about friendship and working together and how everyone has their different strengths and weaknesses and randomly elevate _one_ of the characters to be super special and awesome and better while the other characters flatly worship and adore them for it. If they'd wanted to introduce this in a way that didn't go the super sparkly speshul speshulness route, all they'd have had to do was have Celestia choose to make Twilight a princess and then make the episode be about how this affects her relationship with her friends - are they jealous? Does she feel bad for being made a princess when they're not? Do they feel like she's above them now and stop trying to hang out with her because they feel like she must have something better to do now that she's a princess? That would be an episode of this show. This just... isn't. I keep coming back to calling it a Mary-Sue fanfic because it's _exactly like one_.


----------



## Autumn

one could always argue that celestia's just a massive troll.


----------



## Murkrow

I'm hoping season 4 will be set before that episode, I doubt that'd happen though.



Spoiler: spoiler



They could take it in a direction where it turns out that Twilight is only capable of being an alicorn if she's still on good terms with the other five. It would be a callback to the first episodes where the last element of harmony didn't exist until Twilight realised the rest of them were her friends. Though the only thing that got close to that in that episode was Twilight basically just doing the "I couldn't have made it this far without you" speech. But they didn't even go as far as to do the Lord of the Rings thing where the royalty bows to the common folk at the end because they were the real heores all along.
But yeah, the show is about how all of them get things done together and giving one of them all that power does cheapen it significantly, even if my ideas of it depending on their friendship were the way it was. Though it's mostly the alicorn part there, not the princess part.

It wasn't handled entirely well in the episode itself, I'll still give season four a chance. For all we know, her being al alicorn doesn't make her any more powerful at all beyond the fact that she can fly, so maybe it won't weaken the whole "friendship is magic" thing.
As I said the concept was good, but only as a series finale instead of a season finale.

I am also curious as to how Rarity will act.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Butterfree said:


> ...so I guess I'm the only one who's thinking this is a strong contender for the show jumping the shark?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the finale
> 
> 
> 
> The _whole point_ of the show is these are six friends and they all have different things to bring to the table and different quirks and abilities and personalities whose greatest accomplishments are achieved when they work together! You can't just take one of them and go, oh, actually she gets to be a special snowflake princess and she becomes an alicorn who can do anything and all her friends look at her in adoration because obviously they're not good enough at friendship to be princesses, because. The first half was amusing enough (though the songs felt kind of overcrowded), but the second half just felt like somebody's weird, awful Mary-Sue fanfiction and I spent it hoping desperately that she was going to wake up in her bed and go "Whoa, what a weird-ass dream." The whole Celestia being able to just make people into princesses and give them extra horns/wings is completely out of nowhere, too.
> 
> I mean, they _could_ make a decent season four out of it by actually tackling what this development does to their friendship in an interesting way - there's nothing inherently wrong with Twilight being an alicorn princess - but as this episode stands I think it's hands-down the worst episode of the show by a huge margin. You don't take a show about friendship and working together and how everyone has their different strengths and weaknesses and randomly elevate _one_ of the characters to be super special and awesome and better while the other characters flatly worship and adore them for it. If they'd wanted to introduce this in a way that didn't go the super sparkly speshul speshulness route, all they'd have had to do was have Celestia choose to make Twilight a princess and then make the episode be about how this affects her relationship with her friends - are they jealous? Does she feel bad for being made a princess when they're not? Do they feel like she's above them now and stop trying to hang out with her because they feel like she must have something better to do now that she's a princess? That would be an episode of this show. This just... isn't. I keep coming back to calling it a Mary-Sue fanfic because it's _exactly like one_.


Actually, according to this Twitter post by Megan McCarthy herself, there's still more to be revealed about all this. Perhaps what you brought up might be addressed in the sequel.


----------



## Butterfree

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Actually, according to this Twitter post by Megan McCarthy herself, there's still more to be revealed about all this. Perhaps what you brought up might be addressed in the sequel.


Entirely possible - like I said, it's not that 



Spoiler: the finale



Twilight being an alicorn princess


 is inherently terrible, and they could potentially do interesting things with that development in season four. But the episode as it stands is awful, and merely being well followed up on wouldn't actually make this episode better in retrospect unless it turns out what happened in it wasn't what we think happened at all.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Butterfree said:


> Entirely possible - like I said, it's not that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the finale
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight being an alicorn princess
> 
> 
> is inherently terrible, and they could potentially do interesting things with that development in season four. But the episode as it stands is awful, and merely being well followed up on wouldn't actually make this episode better in retrospect unless it turns out what happened in it wasn't what we think happened at all.


Well, I can understand where you're coming from. Personally, I really enjoyed the episode, so I suppose we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## CadanceXShiningArmor4Ever

I love this show a lot. You can tell just by looking at my username. My favorite Mane 6 pony is Applejack. The season 3 finale was very epic too.

Just one question: Why is the MLP discussion here and not in the Entertainment sub-forum?


----------



## Scootaloo

Because this thread qualifies as a club, and as such it goes underneath the Clubs section.


----------



## CadanceXShiningArmor4Ever

Oh OK thank you.

Who's stoked for the Equestria Girls spin-off?


----------



## Scootaloo

CadanceXShiningArmor4Ever said:


> Who's stoked for the Equestria Girls spin-off?


Oh so the rumour was confirmed as true?


----------



## CadanceXShiningArmor4Ever

Not yet, but I hope it is


----------



## Zero Moment

It is, and the only thing I'm looking forward to about it is the inevitable abridged series. At least, if it's going to be another of those high school shows.


----------



## Murkrow

I might give it a shot, but it really depends on what kind of show it is. I liked the fantasy elements on MLP and it really set it apart from other slice-of-life shows I could have been watching. Maybe this will still have fantasy in it too but eh, I'm still sceptical.
At first I was thinking why they'd use the characters from the show when they could just make up new ones - the point of MLP is that they're ponies after all. Then I realised it's probably just a way to get more people watching it right from the beginning. So yeah, not too optimistic.


----------



## Noctowl

How many songs can you fit in one episode? I hate them.


----------



## Zero Moment

Noctowl said:


> How many songs can you fit in one episode? I hate them.





Spoiler: gif


----------



## Murkrow

Zero Moment said:


> Spoiler: gif


I... I actually like Twist

*hides*


Also


> please hide gifs in future


Why? Loading times?


----------



## Adriane

Photo Finish said:


> Why? Loading times?


So people who don't want to see them don't have to.


----------



## Murkrow

Fynx said:


> So people who don't want to see them don't have to.


Wouldn't that apply to all kinds of images, not just gifs though?


----------



## DarkAura

I'm pretty neutral about this episode, actually. Then again, I'm withholding my full opinion until the first few episodes of season four, as one of the writers of the show implied the Twilicorn bit wasn't done with just yet.

I still think this should've been an hour long special, because you just can't add six songs in the span of 22 minutes and expect the episode to seem to go on for long. Hell, the beginning of the episode, when Twilight starts the day? A song.

But of course, I _always_ burst into song every time I wake up.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Photo Finish said:


> Wouldn't that apply to all kinds of images, not just gifs though?


I suppose it might be because gifs have a possibility of derailing the thread? (That's the first time I've ever seen this, though, so I honestly have no idea.)



Photo Finish said:


> I... I actually like Twist
> 
> *hides*


Unpopular MLP:FiM opinions, huh?

Well...

I liked Secret of My Excess, disliked Fall Weather Friends, and I prefer Gilda over Trixie.


----------



## Murkrow

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I suppose it might be because gifs have a possibility of derailing the thread? (That's the first time I've ever seen this, though, so I honestly have no idea.)


It's the first I've I've seen it too, which is why I was curious



> I liked Secret of My Excess, disliked Fall Weather Friends, and I prefer Gilda over Trixie.


I was under the impression Fall Weather Friends wasn't a particularly popular episode anyway?
While I didn't dislike it, it was a bit of a forgettable episode. Definitely one of the weaker ones of season 1.

I definitely wouldn't mind more Gilda, even if it's just in the background or something. Or maybe an episode where they have to go into Griffin territory to try to make friends, and she's there!


----------



## Adriane

Photo Finish said:


> Wouldn't that apply to all kinds of images, not just gifs though?


Stationary images are less likely to induce headaches, although large images should still be hidden.



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I suppose it might be because gifs have a possibility of derailing the thread? (That's the first time I've ever seen this, though, so I honestly have no idea.)


No.


Photo Finish said:


> It's the first I've I've seen it too, which is why I was curious


People have been doing this for awhile now, and it's not the first time a mod has edited a post to hide a .gif. (.gifs in signatures should also very preferably be hidden.)


----------



## Ether's Bane

So, as you may know, the Japanese dub of MLP:FiM will be out soon, and the VA list is out:



			
				EqD said:
			
		

> Suzuko Mimori (Pinkie Pie)
> Sora Tokui (Applejack)
> Mikoi Sasaki (Rarity)
> Izumi Kitta (Rainbow Dash)
> Miyuki Sawashiro (Twilight Sparkle)
> Emiri Kato (Fluttershy)
> Motoko Kumai (Spike)
> Kikuko Inoue (Celestia)


For those of you who are more well-versed in anime than I am, do you think that these are good picks?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It looks like Fluttershy would like to make a contract with you...


----------



## Zero Moment

I'm hating how, even with the new mobile site, it's impossible to use FIMfiction off the computer. The login button doesn't even acknowledge that I've pressed it after I enter my information. Even if it did I doubt I would be able to actually navigate the site, with all of the unnecessary background shit going on.

tl;dr new fimfiction updates suck, news at 11.


----------



## Scootaloo

also if it hasn't been stated already, Season 4 is expected to start this winter!
although i really don't know what episode plots will be made, but I'd like to see more Scootaloo and Zecora!


----------



## Solstice

Zero Moment said:


> -snip-


It eventually worked for me, after I cleared my cache like five times over the course of two days... :/

Regardless, FIMFiction and it's features work correctly for me now, and I must say, it actually looks nice and works well (sometimes).



Pinsir said:


> -snip-


Ugh, winter just ended. That prediction makes me want it to be winter 2013 but this winter was bad enough with the weather, I've had my filling for a while.


----------



## Solstice

http://www.doublerainboom.com/
http://www.doublerainboom.com/watch.html

3 days.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Not one, but two fan-made episodes have recently been released.

Double Rainboom
Snowdrop

Also, have an epic PMV.

And finally, the Japanese dub of MLP:FiM is out.

If Apple Bloom's voice sounded familiar, it's because... nah, I won't spoil it for you - Google it yourself. :P


----------



## Karousever

If it's alright, I would just like to pop in and say that after who knows how long of being a terrible person and hating ponies and such I actually watched the show, and now I absolutely love it. 

Just goes to show what happens if you keep an open mind :D

Also how can people _not_ be posting here still? XD


----------



## Karousever

If it's alright, I would just like to pop in and say that after who knows how long of being a terrible person and hating ponies and such I actually watched the show, and now I absolutely love it. 

Just goes to show what happens if you keep an open mind :D

Also how can people _not_ be posting here still? XD


----------



## Ether's Bane

Well, the show's on hiatus - there's nothing to talk about right now.


----------



## Zero Moment

Ether's Bane said:


> Well, the show's on hiatus - there's nothing to talk about right now.


Well Equestria Girls just came out. I doubt anyone here has seen it, though. Heard it was good.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Zero Moment said:


> Well Equestria Girls just came out. I doubt anyone here has seen it, though. Heard it was good.


I found and downloaded a torrent for the first 30 minutes. Crap quality, though.

"It was good"?! Ugh.

This is how I feel about Equestria Girls.

Also, a question for the floor.

In Apple Family Reunion, how long did it take you guys to realize that the two shooting stars represented Applejack's (dead) parents?

also Fluttershy/Rarity shipping is growing on me


----------



## Murkrow

Ether's Bane said:


> Also, a question for the floor.
> 
> In Apple Family Reunion, how long did it take you guys to realize that the two shooting stars represented Applejack's (dead) parents?


I'll have to give a negative answer since I was spoilered before I saw that episode.


----------



## DarkAura

Ether's Bane said:


> This is how I feel about Equestria Girls.


Are you serious?

No, really. I find it really demanding of people who dismiss Equestria Girls solely for that reason. Just because the writers like McCarthy wrote some of the better episodes of MLP: FiM does _not_ mean they're to be forced to make _everything_ great.

Have you _and_ the article writer completely forgot about the climax, where 



Spoiler



Sunset finally put on Twilight's Element and _transformed into a fucking demon_?


 When the ranter implied that there wasn't an epic battle of good versus evil, was he completely blind as to forget 



Spoiler



when Sunset flat out _tried to kill Twilight_ and the magic of friendship (ie, the pure goodness that came about when all five friends tried to protect Twilight, even if it meaned sacrificing themselves to do so) is what defeated not only Sunset Shimmer, but the evil inside her?



Honestly, just because it's not perfect doesn't mean you should dismiss it as bad. So quit your bitching and see the glass as half full rather than half empty.


Anyway, I watched it on Youtube, and I enjoyed it. The songs were catchy as hell, and now they're stuck in my head. Which is a good thing for me. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane

DarkAura said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> No, really. I find it really demanding of people who dismiss Equestria Girls solely for that reason. Just because the writers like McCarthy wrote some of the better episodes of MLP: FiM does _not_ mean they're to be forced to make _everything_ great.
> 
> Have you _and_ the article writer completely forgot about the climax, where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset finally put on Twilight's Element and _transformed into a fucking demon_?
> 
> 
> When the ranter implied that there wasn't an epic battle of good versus evil, was he completely blind as to forget
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when Sunset flat out _tried to kill Twilight_ and the magic of friendship (ie, the pure goodness that came about when all five friends tried to protect Twilight, even if it meaned sacrificing themselves to do so) is what defeated not only Sunset Shimmer, but the evil inside her?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, just because it's not perfect doesn't mean you should dismiss it as bad. So quit your bitching and see the glass as half full rather than half empty.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I watched it on Youtube, and I enjoyed it. The songs were catchy as hell, and now they're stuck in my head. Which is a good thing for me. :D


Okay, first and foremost, I apologize for offending you (if you are, in fact, offended).

Now then:

I wrote that rant myself.

1) I don't think everything M-Mac and the team come up with _has_ to be amazing, but when a high standard has been set, if the result doesn't, in my view, live up to it, I feel disappointed. It's not just MLP:FiM - I feel this way about, for example, Metallica post-Black Album (other than Death Magnetic) or Aerosmith post-Get a Grip (other than I Don't Want to Miss a Thing).

2) I never said that there wasn't an epic battle in it - in fact, the climax was just about the only bit I enjoyed. I'm saying that, for a full-length film based on a show with such elements, they could've (and, in my opinion, should've) gone more in that direction rather than giving it an ordinary high-school setting.

3) I _wanted_ to see it as half-full, you know? It's just that it didn't meet my expectations, and I was disappointed by it. However, I did give it a fair chance and watched it with an open mind.

4) Yeah, the songs were probably my absolute least favorite part. Sorry...

And again, I apologize if I have offended you.


----------



## DarkAura

Ether's Bane said:


> Okay, first and foremost, I apologize for offending you (if you are, in fact, offended).
> 
> Now then:
> 
> I wrote that rant myself.
> 
> 1) I don't think everything M-Mac and the team come up with _has_ to be amazing, but when a high standard has been set, if the result doesn't, in my view, live up to it, I feel disappointed. It's not just MLP:FiM - I feel this way about, for example, Metallica post-Black Album (other than Death Magnetic) or Aerosmith post-Get a Grip (other than I Don't Want to Miss a Thing).
> 
> 2) I never said that there wasn't an epic battle in it - in fact, the climax was just about the only bit I enjoyed. I'm saying that, for a full-length film based on a show with such elements, they could've (and, in my opinion, should've) gone more in that direction rather than giving it an ordinary high-school setting.
> 
> 3) I _wanted_ to see it as half-full, you know? It's just that it didn't meet my expectations, and I was disappointed by it. However, I did give it a fair chance and watched it with an open mind.
> 
> 4) Yeah, the songs were probably my absolute least favorite part. Sorry...
> 
> And again, I apologize if I have offended you.


Fair enough.

I didn't feel offended. I just couldn't fathom how you could think that way until you explained it like you did.


----------



## The Omskivar

Thoroughly unimpressed with Equestria Girls.  The demon thing at the end was pretty cool and unexpected, but everything else failed to wow me.  Rainbow Dash was still _blue_ and it was _weird_.


----------



## Murkrow

I don't follow the news on this kind of stuff much so although I was aware of Equestria girls, I didn't know it was a movie!


----------



## Ether's Bane

welp

(Seasons 2 and 3 haven't even aired on TV yet over here...)


----------



## Ether's Bane

Season 4 debuts on November 23.


----------



## Murkrow

I probably won't be watching season 4 as it comes out since this year I'll have a roommate and for I know they might be a hater.

Also, I'm watching Pointless right now and the topic is "horse and pony breeds", I'm getting a lot of the good answers thanks to MLP :P


----------



## Karousever

So Season 4 of MLP debuts on the same day the 50th Anniversary episode of Doctor Who airs. Well that's flipping awesome. Just saying.


----------



## LadyJirachu

jaketiger1116 said:


> So Season 4 of MLP debuts on the same day the 50th Anniversary episode of Doctor Who airs. Well that's flipping awesome. Just saying.


*still doesn't know what channel dr. who come's on...xD*

I can't wait to see more of twilight's life as an alicorn princess now...
:talking:


----------



## Ether's Bane

With the new season coming up, this is a bit of a downer prediction, but I'll make my prediction anyway:

*Season 4 will be terrible and MLP:FiM will jump the shark, once and for all.*

You heard it here first.

I hope I'm wrong, but all signs point to this being the case, in my opinion.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

So this isn't completely related to the show but I'm trying to transcribe the lyrics to 'Simply Have To Starve' from the Let's Ramble Over Pony Fantasy video series from YouTube (which i highly recommend watching by the way) and I would appreciate some assistance. 



Spoiler: Here's what I've got so far



(A '(?)' means I'm not entirely sure, a '------' means I have no idea)

_Oh, I won't be chasing catfish one the sandy shore
And nor will I give credence to your mini-chore
I scoff at the perception that you plan to draw me into this
And waste your time by dedicating doubtful joy in my remiss

Because I don't see reason to play on the beaches
And I simply can't be bothered 
So you'll simply have to starve

I won't be making buddies with the beaches and the sand
And I really must be telling you this task is far to bland
Whatever has possessed to to assumptions so presumptuous
To think that you could cram this total crap in esophagus

Because I can't see reason to play on the beaches
And I simply can't be bothered 
So you'll simply have to starve

I cannot find a reason to be pleased by finding rivulines
I really can't invest myself in factors that seposed me (?)
I'd rather crawl through dungeons with the riskiness and deadly traps
While blindly taking orders from a misbegotten treasure map

Because I can't see reason to play on the beaches
And I simply can't be bothered 
So you'll simply have to starve

I try to fathom scooping up a bunch of angry snapper fish
And only wonder, thinking, why would the game would see this as my wish
It's hard to be a hero when you're smelling like a yeast infection 
Thanks to all the sea-life that you've added to your new collection

Because I can't see reason to play on the beaches
And I simply can't be bothered 
So you'll simply have to starve

I can't predict the value of obtaining straying vimbas (?)
But I also don't seem able to escape this hellish ------ (?) it has
Grown to my attention that I may conceive this circumstance
A propense(?) of alternatives to make this wretched game advance

I really can't see reason to play on the beaches
And I simply can't be bothered 
So you'll simply have to starve!_

Yes, flute us home.

_I don't see any difference in devarios or diamondbacks
And don't know if this region carries mackerels or yellowjacks
There's really no denying that I can't refuse this mini-game
I must be catching lenoks even if I deem it very lame

You've forced my hand to action despite all my ministrations
And they truly there (?) just now
So they're simply going to die! _

Okay, fine, I got the fish.



also woo hoo season four i guess


----------



## Ether's Bane

Say Goodbye said:


> also woo hoo *jumping the shark* i guess


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Ether's Bane said:


> Fixed that for you.


I wouldn't know, I didn't bother watching it. My interest in the show itself pretty much died out towards the end of season 3.

All I know is the new unfunny brony meme that's going to be beaten into the ground is apparently some stupid cane or something.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Say Goodbye said:


> All I know is the new unfunny brony meme that's going to be beaten into the ground is apparently some stupid cane or something.


So they say, but the only cane I care about is red and white and owned by a blind, grey-skinned troll. H3H3H3 >:]

Anyway, jokes aside, this is my (spoiler-containing) opinion of the MLP:FiM S4 premiere.


----------



## Autumn

i really don't give a shit whether it jumps the shark personally or not, i watch it because cute ponies and fun interactions and whether or not it's objectively or subjectively "worse" than previous episodes i don't really care. I was pretty fond of Flight to the Finish and I'm looking forward to Power Ponies, so.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Flight to the Finish was the only good episode of S4 so far, in my opinion (why is it that fifth episodes always deliver?). Character development for the win!

I'm actually not even sure I even want to watch Power Ponies, though...

Also, I wrote a (hopefully decent) one-shot fanfic.


----------



## Autumn

oH MY GOD FLUTTERHULK

I CANT
THAT WAS THE BEST THING EVER

i think fluttershy is my new favorite character

sure power ponies wasn't a great episode plot-wise but it was a lot of fun seeing what powers they came up with for each pony

AND THEN FLUTTERHULK

her rant that turned her into flutterhulk was the best too omg I CANT

someone needs to make a mashup where fluttershy turns into flutterhulk after the gala


----------



## LadyJirachu

Posting these 'cuz this month is Rarity's mane month (hence why I made those today :3).

Rarity is special to me, 'cuz she's a life long girly girl, like I am. And I like that she has a generous personality and isn't a snob :D She breaks a lot of those stereo types disney films seem to throw around now...(which are stereo types that bother me a lot)

I really like all the mane 6, though. They're interesting characters! My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic is a favorite cartoon of mine =) i've been watching it since episode one aired.


----------



## Melanie

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic is my number one favorite show. <3 I've been a brony since 2011, and I don't see any sign of that stopping. I may not be as obsessed with the show as I was back in 2012, but I still love to watch it. I do need to catch up on the newest season, though; I'm often drawn to watching ones I'm already familiar with over and over again. :P Still, I'm enjoying watching S8 on Netflix so far and I'm also looking forward to S9 when it comes out. I got to see the movie in theater too, and that was a great experience (the animation was incredible, especially on the big screen!).


----------



## LadyJirachu

My Little Pony: The Movie (the new one based on FiM, obviously. theres also an older film by the same name based on gen 1 o.o which BTW i didn't like) was one of the greatest, cutest films i've ever seen :) I remember after seeing it i would listen to the music from it over and over on youtube xD

And seaponies <3 FTW <333


----------



## Melanie

Jirachu said:


> My Little Pony: The Movie (the new one based on FiM, obviously. theres also an older film by the same name based on gen 1 o.o which BTW i didn't like) was one of the greatest, cutest films i've ever seen :) I remember after seeing it i would listen to the music from it over and over on youtube xD
> 
> And seaponies <3 FTW <333


I loved that movie. :D The animation was probably my favorite part along with the music, but I loved a lot of other aspects of it too. Also, Capper. Capper was amazing.

I never saw the G1 MLP movie.


----------



## TrainerWalker

bruh


----------



## TrainerWalker

Aloha! To those of you who aren't caught up on MLP news, there was an article released just two days ago that talks about G5. The movie, as well as the show that will come after, has been CONFIRMED to be in the same World of Equestria that we're used to, just far into the future. They've said that there's a chance for cameos from G4, all sorts of easter eggs and hidden content for those that are watching for it, and so on. I can't wait as I was a huge brony for a time until the announcement of the end of G4, after which point I was bitter and upset. But now! Now, I'm super excited. I know that I'll be getting back into the fandom, and as somebody who went to the last Bronycon, I can't wait for this fandom to come back to life!


----------

